# Max deadlift



## Nytol

*Max 1 rep Deadlift from the floor.*​
100kg or above63852.86%200kg or above49641.09%300kg or above544.47%400kg!!! or above191.57%


----------



## Nytol

As no one else has done it, I shall try to post a poll, but if it does not work then you'll just have to write it in like a normal post.


----------



## Nytol

It looks as if it has worked!!! 

For me it is 300kg raw in the gym, and 300kg equipped in a 3 lift comp.

This was at 105kg bodyweight.

Please state if your lift is raw or equipped, although DL suits do not give the sort of increase that bench and squat suits do.

My short term goal is 317.5kg which I believe is 700lb; longer term, I think I have 350kg in me. We shall see.


----------



## DB

220 for 3 no belt or straps...

wil be going for 250 but spring i hope


----------



## big

Impressive lift dude. Your equipped total must be in the 800-900kg ballpark surely?

Mine is a 260kg gym lift raw (chalk and a belt only) at "about" 105kg bodyweight, and I almost never train deadlift as it seems to go up with my squat. I believe I'm already good for another 5-10kg as the 260 was pulled after a heavy (for me) olympic squat session and with me taking too small jumps from 220 upwards (god knows how many sets I ended up doing, but it was WAY too many).

My medium term goal is 300kg by the time I'm 30 (I'm 28 now), but my main focus at the moment is on squats and overhead work.


----------



## Nytol

I do not use a belt to deadlift either, I find them restrictive.

I have had knee problems, (and still have knee problems), so I have only squatted about 5 times in 3 years, before my comp I did 280kg in the gym, but only managed 250kg on the day, as soon as I sort my knees out (hoping the magic of Cissus kicks in), I shall work hard on the squat and should get a decent total in the 110 class.

I had also only used a squat suit twice before the comp, so I have a huge amount to learn.


----------



## fits

130kg for 3 reps but in my defence im just starting to try increase my lifts...my target is 200kg. can we also stae if we take gear or not then mine wnt look AS bad LOL

also some of these weights are very very impressive, can we get some videos up?


----------



## crazycacti

mine is 200kg for 2 - with belt and chalk, at 107kg, oooh and not clean at the time


----------



## Tinytom

230 for me the other week for 3 reps.

Belt and straps.


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> I do not use a belt to deadlift either, I find them restrictive.
> 
> .


defo!!:beer1:


----------



## chrisj22

180kg for 4 reps


----------



## chris jenkins

Good poll, the deadlift is def the true test of strength.... 300kgs pull raw with no belt, now thats power!


----------



## Nytol

You going after the 350 in 2007 Chris?

Or still focusing on the squat?


----------



## NB89

160kg for 3, no belt or straps


----------



## Toregar

158.757329 kilograms for two at a bodyweight of 86.1825503 kilograms. I have trouble with personal bests, but can rep out weight. I can do 142.881597 kilograms for 10 smooth reps, but can only do 16 kg more for 2 

I used a belt, no chalk/straps/AAS ... Though I would like to get the chalk and straps... And eventually dabble in the dark side 

I'm currently at 99.7903214 kilograms, and am going in easy on the DL as I injured my lower back not too long ago. Hopefully I can push that to a 200 KG by the end of Winter.


----------



## tkd

I've done 170kg x 1 at 82kg, no straps or belts, but I was using 50mg var.


----------



## SCJP

I've never done a 'proper' deadlift, but managed 150 x 3 for a straight legged one. Started using hooks at 140 as my weak grip was affecting the lift. Aiming to hit 160 ish soon, with 200 being the aim if I one day dabble with gear. Might even be possible naturally, will have to see how other lifts go.

Why the fcuk are deads so much easier to up the weight on than benching? I'm still stuck well under 100 for my bench press.


----------



## big

SCJP said:


> I've never done a 'proper' deadlift, but managed 150 x 3 for a straight legged one. Started using hooks at 140 as my weak grip was affecting the lift. Aiming to hit 160 ish soon, with 200 being the aim if I one day dabble with gear. Might even be possible naturally, will have to see how other lifts go.
> 
> Why the fcuk are deads so much easier to up the weight on than benching? I'm still stuck well under 100 for my bench press.


It is probably down to training and doing too much for bench and the right amount for deadlifts.

A typical bodybuilding routine normally calls for a hell of a lot of chest and especially tricep and front delt work, which can often result in you not being able recover well enough for improving your bench without VERY regular deloads.

You often see something like this in bodybuilding routines (and these are linear routines with no built-in deload):

"Chest day":

Bench 3-5 sets

Incline bench 3-4 sets

Dips 3-4 sets

Skullcrushers 3 sets

Pulldowns 3 sets

And then lots more front delt work two days later on "shoulder day".

Whereas you almost never see this sort of thing in one workout:

Deads 3-5 sets

SLDL 3-4 sets

Platform deads 3 sets

Rack deads 3 sets

Single leg DB deads 3 sets

etc

Instead, people generally just do their deads with 1-3 heavy sets and then some lighter assistance work with more volume and that's it. And they actually progress on the lift better 

Train your bench similar to the methodology which is working for your deadlift and I am sure you will get better progress


----------



## SCJP

I've actually used your 'How to Grow' routine as the basis for my workouts over the past year, but with the addition of two sets of curls & two sets of push downs on my legs/abs day to hit my arms a bit harder, plus one or two other minor adjustments (eg. altering the reps & sets occasionally & I dropped bent over rows for seated when I got stuck at 95kg). Diet is improving & I'm now 'drinking' just under 1/2kg of oats together with an add'l 200g of protein on top of my normal daily diet.

Also struggling massively to get the weight up to a decent level on my shoulder press. Push downs haven't come on as well as the curls, either.

Conclusion: Sh!t chest, shoulders & tri's.

When I next hit a wall I'm going to drop benching for the seated chest press machine (no spotter) & go for something like a heavy (for me) 3x3 routine, until I get stuck, & then go back to the bench at greater volume (2/3 x 8-10).

Sorry for the thread hijack Nytol.


----------



## big

So are you saying you are currently progressing again on bench or have you still stalled?

It sounds like you are doing things right in that you are swapping out a lift when it stalls and/or altering your rep range, which is exactly what you should be doing. I like your thinking there. But are you saying when you come back to the original lift, you aren't able to push past your previous best?

Have you only just added the increased oats and protein?

If you find the lower body day to be effective but are stalling on the upper body day, just keep the lower body as-is and change the upper body lifts. It sounds like you're doing this already though, which is good news 

If you've been using the How to Grow template for the past year, it's possible that you could now just be stale on it and you may be better served to try out a dual factor approach. Particularly as you're now more experienced and have presumably built up more of a strength base than where you were a year ago. Something worth considering anyway


----------



## nick500

Toregar said:


> *158.757329 kilograms* for two at a bodyweight of *86.1825503 kilograms*. I have trouble with personal bests, but can rep out weight. I can do 142.881597 kilograms for 10 smooth reps, but can only do 16 kg more for 2
> 
> I used a belt, no chalk/straps/AAS ... Though I would like to get the chalk and straps... And eventually dabble in the dark side
> 
> I'm currently at *99.7903214 kilograms*, and am going in easy on the DL as I injured my lower back not too long ago. Hopefully I can push that to a 200 KG by the end of Winter.


Mate... whats with all these ridiculous decimal places?

For me, 210kg for 1, 190kg for 3. Just straps.

Fully raw, 200 for 1.


----------



## SCJP

nick500 said:


> Mate... whats with all these ridiculous decimal places?


He's discovered a Google calculator or something that means he can be like us Brits & use kilo's. Hence the degree of accuracy given when converting.

Either that or he's just another mad yank.


----------



## SCJP

big said:


> So are you saying you are currently progressing again on bench or have you still stalled?
> 
> It sounds like you are doing things right in that you are swapping out a lift when it stalls and/or altering your rep range, which is exactly what you should be doing. I like your thinking there. But are you saying when you come back to the original lift, you aren't able to push past your previous best?
> 
> Have you only just added the increased oats and protein?
> 
> If you find the lower body day to be effective but are stalling on the upper body day, just keep the lower body as-is and change the upper body lifts. It sounds like you're doing this already though, which is good news
> 
> If you've been using the How to Grow template for the past year, it's possible that you could now just be stale on it and you may be better served to try out a dual factor approach. Particularly as you're now more experienced and have presumably built up more of a strength base than where you were a year ago. Something worth considering anyway


Last time a reached my previous best bench I only beat it by 2.5kg - not too good considering it's so low anyway.

Been on the extra oats since May (I think), before that I was caining the simple carbs & gained a bit too much of the wrong type of mass (I've now got love handles for the first time). Upped the protein gradually over the past year.

I'll plug on for now. May have a look at dual factor training when I next plateau.


----------



## big

SCJP said:


> Last time a reached my previous best bench I only beat it by 2.5kg - not too good considering it's so low anyway.
> 
> Been on the extra oats since May (I think), before that I was caining the simple carbs & gained a bit too much of the wrong type of mass (I've now got love handles for the first time). Upped the protein gradually over the past year.
> 
> I'll plug on for now. May have a look at dual factor training when I next plateau.


Well it depends on how long it took for you to beat it by 2.5kg in the training cycle. If it happened over 6 weeks, realistically you could do that 8 times over the space of a year which is an additional 20kg on your bench and still more than most people gain in a year on that exercise. It's the small regular gains which add up to big gains in the long run.

It sounds like you've got your diet sorted now and with the extra protein, I bet your gains this time around will be better. But keep me posted, I'd be interested to know how you get on


----------



## Toregar

nick500 said:


> Mate... whats with all these ridiculous decimal places?
> 
> For me, 210kg for 1, 190kg for 3. Just straps.
> 
> Fully raw, 200 for 1.


Aye, what SCJB said ... I recently started using google calculator for my conversions, so I Just copy & paste  too lazy to cut out the decimal points haha


----------



## big pete

in comp 310k (last december)

in comp 200k for 19reps (this june) no belt

max deadlift is coming back slowly, but on the 'right' day, i think i could pull a 330k and still get 3 white lights


----------



## Nytol

What sort of comp was 200x19? Strongman?

I bet that made you breath hard, lol.


----------



## Ellis

Best DL 305kg @ 105kg in comp.


----------



## chrisj22

330kg is a ridiculous amount of weight!!! jees.....

the most i've seen someone lift is probably 6 and a half plates each side on deadlifting, but that's unreal!!!  mg:


----------



## chris jenkins

Nytol said:


> You going after the 350 in 2007 Chris?
> 
> Or still focusing on the squat?


Id like to get back up close to that kind of pull... Im going to def focus more on the deadlift in the new year. I wont quit until I hopefuly get 350kg, Id love to get that in competition. Well you know what they say, if you want it enough youl get it in the end.

What are your competition plans for next year Mat mate? You have some wicked raw strength, any chance you would lift raw??? I remember Gary Bamsey posting somwhere that the BPC are supposed to be having a raw division. I think you would fair well in that bro!!!


----------



## Nytol

It will be good to see you back to pulling big numbers, and setting some new PB's.

If they have a seperate raw comp, I could well do that, but I also want to see what I can do in a shirt, last year was very bad, I had so many issues with my close grip not getting on with shirted bench.

Hopefully next year will be a more positive experience.

I want a minimum 240 bench (rather 260  ), and 317.5 DL, in comp.

If I can eventually pull a 350 DL, I'll be happy.

We wont talk about the squat, lol.


----------



## chris jenkins

It takes a bit of getting used to the equipment, but I think that bench is well in reach and you have the arms for the 350kgs, pull so why not mate?

Hope to get my deadlift back up in twelve weeks..


----------



## DB

chris do u do much stretching for your lower back? if so what kind?


----------



## big pete

Nytol said:


> What sort of comp was 200x19? Strongman?
> 
> I bet that made you breath hard, lol.


yeah it was, it was the last event of the day in 30+ degrees heat (so was nicely warmed up,lol) RobT left just before it, otherwise he could vouch!

hard breathing wasnt the phrase, 'fallin out of my own ass' would be closer!

next comp wil be fun, 270k for max reps in 75secs is the target!


----------



## Nytol

big pete said:


> yeah it was, it was the last event of the day in 30+ degrees heat (so was nicely warmed up,lol) RobT left just before it, otherwise he could vouch!
> 
> hard breathing wasnt the phrase, 'fallin out of my own ass' would be closer!
> 
> next comp wil be fun, 270k for max reps in 75secs is the target!


Lol!

270kg for max will be a hard one, depending on the level, some may not even pull one, last strongman comp I went to see my mate in, had a 260kg for reps, and a couple of guys bombed on it.

Oli Thompson did 11/12 like it was nothing, that impressed me a lot, he seemed as if he could have done 25 if he'd needed to.

Where and when is it? I'd like to come along if I can make it.


----------



## big pete

thats just it, its a fairly high level comp, so even the 'weaker' competitors are still gonna get 5 or more!!

Oli Thompson is a monster, anyone that can pull a 382.5k deadlift in just a belt can claim monster status!!

its down in Dover, in the last weekend of June. there was a big turnout lastyear, so should be fun.

where are you based?


----------



## Nytol

I'm in Kent, so I'll ,make sure I get down for that one.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

180kg, no belt with wraps


----------



## Up and Under

230kg just belt for me !


----------



## big ash1436114517

210kg for 1 rep at 17 and 95kg


----------



## Nytol

big ash said:


> 210kg for 1 rep at 17 and 95kg


Nice going mate.


----------



## big ash1436114517

can do 210kg for one rep at 17 year old 11months training and 180kg for 8 reps and im training to get big not for powelifting!!!! sorry if i posted this twice i cudnt remember if i have or not


----------



## big ash1436114517

whoops just relised i wrote it like two above this one what a TIT


----------



## Ecksarmy11

3 people have selected over 400kg !

C'mon own up !

That's got to be BS surely ??


----------



## steveg

ive just recently started deadlifting and mean to train with the powerlifting guys in the gym at the start of the year, to help put on some thicker muscle in my year out from comps. last night pulled 230kg for 4, just belted, at a weight of 93kg. not great but will improve


----------



## vice

you've just started doin it an your pullin 230 for 4 - you should not consider this bad, when i first did deadlift i was doing about 50 kilos..

currently the most ive done is just over 200 kilos


----------



## big pete

steveg said:


> ive just recently started deadlifting and mean to train with the powerlifting guys in the gym at the start of the year, to help put on some thicker muscle in my year out from comps. last night pulled 230kg for 4, just belted, at a weight of 93kg. not great but will improve


for a noob to deadlifting, thats awesome goin! with some stimulus from the PLing guys, you could have the potential for big numbers!! what height are you?


----------



## Ellis

Ive just started working on reps on the deadlift again, started yesterday, changed back to conventional and pulled 200x8. Trying to improve my lock out part of the deadlift as when pulling sumo can fly the weight of the floor but then struggle getting my hips threw to lock out.

Want to hit 320x1 by June.


----------



## Bulldozer

I have only been back into training about 3 months after a very long break. But i can deadlift 190kg x 5 but i use a trap bar.


----------



## steveg

Thanx, Im 5ft 6".

A few mates are starting to get ready for the national championships in march/april and then the GPC europeans and i said id train as much with them as possible. Itl help me put on a bit of bulk where i want it.

In the new year the program their starting is with the different weighted bands, so this week is probably the last workout for a while just using the bar weight.


----------



## big pete

nice, using some band work, thatll target the lockout portion whichever way you look at it!

Ellis, do you have a thickbar where you train?


----------



## mant01

My gym is total crap and don't have enough weight to try proper deadlifts. The only thing I can compare to is that I do shrugs with 260kg but to do that I have to fill the bar and then tie dumbells on the bar as well, lol. I do use lifting straps though.


----------



## shortstack

my personal best is 225 in competition clean no gear at 80kg bw


----------



## Ellis

still focusing on repping deadlift at the mo, last session 220x9, next one should get around 230x8, all done unequiped no belt or straps or suit.

Should hit 300x1 unequiped again in several weeks when I move back to singles.


----------



## Ellis

Pete, we do have a thick bar but its the over sized squat bar, 25kg bar. Have done some light deads with it before, you can sure tell the difference when griping it. Have you been deadlifting with a thick bar to help grip strength?


----------



## Nytol

Ellis said:


> still focusing on repping deadlift at the mo, last session 220x9, next one should get around 230x8, all done unequiped no belt or straps or suit.
> 
> Should hit 300x1 unequiped again in several weeks when I move back to singles.


Nice!

Which is your 1st comp this year mate?


----------



## Ellis

well it was going to be the BPO british in bath in april but I'm prob going to give that one a miss and just train threw to June and do the Europeans in Wales.


----------



## dale_flex

To be honest only recently started doing deadlifts but have done 200kg for 6 reps. Not sure what 1 rep max woukld be as I don't fancy taking the risk to find out!


----------



## mant01

I've just started deadlifts as well, only did it 3 times now but each time I've increased by 10kg so now I'm doing 200kg. Only did 2 reps and the second one I was shaking all over the place to get it up, lol. I can do 260kg with shrugs but I start them from off the floor so hopefully soon I'll be able to do that as well.


----------



## evil elvis

240kg for 2 reps, belt and chalk only!

body weight of 105k.

i'm pleased with that so far.........


----------



## Spongebob

265kg for a single just belt.

260k suited.

240 * 2

bw was 100kg. was a long time since i did that now!

S


----------



## big-mike

190kg weighing in at 87kg can do 160kg for set of 5


----------



## Ellis

Hit 300k for a single thismorning after squating 220x2x5 so getting my deadlift back near my best, hopefully hit a new pb in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## big pete

Ellis said:


> Hit 300k for a single thismorning after squating 220x2x5 so getting my deadlift back near my best, hopefully hit a new pb in the next couple of weeks.


nice goin


----------



## DEL

My Best is 1x375kg, 2x365kg 3x350kg 4x340kg and 5x330kg. All my reps are done with no bounce.


----------



## Ellis

you compete in PL del?


----------



## DEL

Ellis said:


> you compete in PL del?


Yes. I lift in the BPC.


----------



## big pete

DEL said:


> My Best is 1x375kg, 2x365kg 3x350kg 4x340kg and 5x330kg. All my reps are done with no bounce.


lol, theres always one!!!

im assuming the same DEL from J Hurleys, PL-uk.com?

welcome


----------



## Cookie

Once pulled 220kgs at 80kilos BW

Also 240kgs @ 86kgs BW


----------



## Ellis

i thought so del, you must be delroy mcqueen then?

welcome to the forum.

Your right pete, there always one insn't there!


----------



## chrisegg

200 kg for 3 reps and 220kg for 1 rep at a bodyweight of 75 kg


----------



## DEL

Ellis said:


> i thought so del, you must be delroy mcqueen then?
> 
> welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your right pete, there always one insn't there!


Yes, thats me.:lift: thanks for your welcome to this forum.


----------



## Ellis

do you still train at the gallery in windsor del?


----------



## Nytol

Hello Mate, awesome lifting, hope to see you in Windsor for a big pull 

Take care.


----------



## DEL

Ellis said:


> do you still train at the gallery in windsor del?


Yes. I still train in Windsor.

Hello Mate.

Training is going very well. Should be on for some big numbers in march.


----------



## Ellis

is there ever room for an extra lifter to join in the odd session with you?


----------



## DEL

Ellis said:


> is there ever room for an extra lifter to join in the odd session with you?


Yes mate. I squat and deadlift on thursdays and bench on saturdays.


----------



## Ellis

sounds good, much appreciated, it wont be in next couple of weeks cause ive got some strongman training coming up but then ive got the wpf european championships next so will be training towards that. Need some help sorting my bench out especially. Do you do assistance exercises on another day or anything else?


----------



## DEL

Ellis said:


> sounds good, much appreciated, it wont be in next couple of weeks cause ive got some strongman training coming up but then ive got the wpf european championships next so will be training towards that. Need some help sorting my bench out especially. Do you do assistance exercises on another day or anything else?


I do heavy triceps on saturdays with my bench press. On mondays I do all other assistance exercises (Shoulders, Back, Biceps and grip work) on mondays.

Good Luck in the wpf european championships. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## wogihao

200kg for a belted single and 180kg raw single


----------



## Stanco

95 kg's. Im too weak for this poll


----------



## big pete

wogihao said:


> 200kg for a belted single and 180kg raw single


good morning Mr.Mereweather, good to see you here :beer1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

I feel weak saying 160kg for 2 or 3 reps.


----------



## OGX

200kg for 4 reps at 72kg natural with no belt just chalk


----------



## big pete

new max last week, 327.5k with no briefs/suit


----------



## BOZWELL

240 KG for 3 , just chalk! @90kg

reckon Ill be good for 250 1rm


----------



## Nytol

big pete said:


> new max last week, 327.5k with no briefs/suit


Very nice mate, 

How much are you weighing at the moment?


----------



## jjb1

220 k for 5 reps was my best but i was a stone lighter then minus a majour lower back pain that ive had for a year or so :-(

i miss deads though great exercise


----------



## big pete

Nytol said:


> Very nice mate,
> 
> How much are you weighing at the moment?


varying really. no supps or anything, and food is awful, but stil getting stronger. being skint is not fun,lol .i weigh about 118k ish, TBH i havent weighed myself in a long time but i feel small


----------



## Nytol

Yeah 118kg is tiny(!)


----------



## Ellis

lol still big pete, did yo use straps for the deadlift?

you doing much assistance work, goodmornings, rack pulls or anything like that to help your deadlift at the mo?


----------



## big pete

lol, nytol. it doesnt help goin up against the likes of mark felix to make someone feel a *little* bit little 

Keith, yeah it was. my hands havent been able to cope this last few months. its ok on the day ocs of adrenaline, but training i got no fire for. so i did use straps 

bit of assistance work, high pulls and goodmornings, thats about it really


----------



## Porky Pie

Pete you bender - when are you going to lift in powerlifting again? All this running around isn't good for you, you know.


----------



## Ellis

I guess you would find it hard to run around Porkie!


----------



## bogman

currently at 127kg for 2 x 20 - been increasing at 1kg a week for over a year (have been on a routine similiar to Big's How to Grow) - started at 50kg! Long way to go to get to some of you guys. Clean and no belts/straps.


----------



## big pete

Porky Pie said:


> Pete you bender - when are you going to lift in powerlifting again? All this running around isn't good for you, you know.


oh shut up you big ****.

atleast i can run around, you chose a sport that all you gotta do is stand still at. how lazy/easy can that be!!!??? 

hows u Dai?


----------



## ymir

200x6 it was quite "easy" could pulled 2-3 more, belt no straps but with chalk for grip.


----------



## big pete

ymir said:


> 200x6 it was quite "easy" could pulled 2-3 more, belt no straps but with chalk for grip.


excellent!! bet the breathing was laboured afte that,lol? hate repping!!


----------



## ymir

big pete said:


> excellent!! bet the breathing was laboured afte that,lol? hate repping!!


Thanks mate!

I actually managed to stay up on my own legs, as i didnt go to close to failure but it took me a good 10 minutes before i was breathin "normally" 

I like doing deadlifts for 3-8 reps, sometimes i do burnout sets at lower weights with 12+ reps, that is a ****ing killer.


----------



## 3752

i cannot do Deads any more since my accident in 96 so mmy best dead is only 120kg raw

i now do partial deads from just below the knee on this lift i can do 185kg with straps although i cannot walk for days afterwards


----------



## SA12

250kg 1rm with belt and chalk...

I weigh 90kg at the moment


----------



## tony1blue

292.5kg in metal pro deadlifter.


----------



## offo

ican lift like 44kg for 9 reps a oner rep calculator told me it would be 57 ....its is accurate with other mucsles so i guess thats mine....but hoping to improve its my first time using deadlifts....i am only small

well i did 10 reps with 48 and then I did 8 reps with 52 today so appaerntly my 1 rep max should be 66kg  this is only my 2nd time doing deadlifts so I dunno we'll see what happens


----------



## Kyusho

Havn't tried for a while as i've been lifting on higher rep routines for the past year. When i was doing 5x5 i built up to 200kg, but couldnt do the whole 5x5 with that. No idea what my 1 rep max is as i've never tried. 100% natural, chalk only. Belts are over rated for hypertrophy.


----------



## BOZWELL

250 for 2 @202lbs .no straps just a belt and plenty of chalk!

new pb:lift:


----------



## BOZWELL

anyone have to lie down after deads a set of deads due to the mega abck pumps?


----------



## big pete

BOZWELL said:


> anyone have to lie down after deads a set of deads due to the mega abck pumps?


in the past yes, but with a tidy form, your back shouldnt get that pumped.

of course it depends which supps you use too


----------



## pauly7582

back pumps are killer now.

3 weeks of sust, npp halo and DL is 250 for 1. Rapidly rising though ;-)

It's harder for the taller guys too.


----------



## Nytol

BOZWELL said:


> 250 for 2 @202lbs .no straps just a belt and plenty of chalk!
> 
> new pb:lift:


Impressive mate.


----------



## Truewarrior1

ive had mad back pumps after superdrol and dbol. i think my max was 250kg at a weight of about 235 pounds, but now im riddled with illness so im only doing back extensions! keep at it you monsters!!!i love hearing you guys breaking records, its so refreshing isnt it?


----------



## Febry

200kg x 1...belt and chalk

140kg x 8 for 3 sets...belt and chalk


----------



## imworkingonit

130kg for 3 at 84kg bw yesterday and gaining 5-10kg each session at the mo (newbie vigour) hoping to hit 170kg for xmas, no belt, wraps, straps chalk or anything and only been training 6 months but training more like a power lifter using low reps high intensity not quite to failure gaining more this way than banging out sets of 10 each time+


----------



## DaPs

Did deadlift for the first time ever yesterday. Did about 60kg for 4 i think, after doing 10 and then 6 with lighter weights. My back is f*cking killing me today. I reckon a one rep max for me would be about 80kg and i have NEVER done it before apart from yesterday.

In 6 months it will of tripled for sure.


----------



## Five-O

DaPs said:


> Did deadlift for the first time ever yesterday. Did about 60kg for 4 i think, after doing 10 and then 6 with lighter weights. My back is f*cking killing me today. I reckon a one rep max for me would be about 80kg and i have NEVER done it before apart from yesterday.
> 
> In 6 months it will of tripled for sure.


so in 6 months your gonna be doing 180kg?


----------



## pauly7582

lol Daps little quotes are quality!


----------



## Nytol

DaPs said:


> Did deadlift for the first time ever yesterday. Did about 60kg for 4 i think, after doing 10 and then 6 with lighter weights. My back is f*cking killing me today. I reckon a one rep max for me would be about 80kg and i have NEVER done it before apart from yesterday.
> 
> * In 6 months it will of tripled for sure*.


Your just a monster!

I'd put money on you for MrO 2009 myself,


----------



## Five-O

Nytol said:


> Your just a monster!
> 
> I'd put money on you for MrO 2009 myself,


**** it Nytol, in 6 months ill be doing 320kg, so ****ing beat that, one handed I might add :lift::rolleye11:laugh:


----------



## Bulldozer

Daps you owe me a new keyboard!!

I just spat my breakfast out all over my keyboard , had to get my old one out the loft to reply. Im dead serious too .

Your one funny guy......Funny like a clown


----------



## Five-O

DaPs said:


> In 6 months it will of tripled for sure.


Or you'll be laid up with a ****ed up back, ppl's deadlifts do go up qucik but thats a big hike to expect, get the form down to a tee and play it safe.


----------



## Nytol

Bulldozer said:


> Daps you owe me a new keyboard!!
> 
> I just spat my breakfast out all over my keyboard , had to get my old one out the loft to reply. Im dead serious too .
> 
> Your one funny guy......Funny like a clown


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leveret

Did Deadlift yesterday for the first time ever, not sure if i have the correct technique. Managed 80kg for 5 x 5, didnt work to failure.

Don't know my maximum yet will have to find out!

my hams and lower back are killing me today like never before is this where i should be aching after deadlift? (im worried due to my poor technique im using my back too much)


----------



## thestudbeast

So my PB's stand at 200*1 and 147.5*17, both just with chalk.

Liam get someone to show you how it's the only way to learn.


----------



## Five-O

Liam said:


> Did Deadlift yesterday for the first time ever, not sure if i have the correct technique. Managed 80kg for 5 x 5, didnt work to failure.
> 
> Don't know my maximum yet will have to find out!
> 
> my hams and lower back are killing me today like never before is this where i should be aching after deadlift? (im worried due to my poor technique im using my back too much)


Keep progressing like that, 5x5, aim to add a 1.25kg plate to each side each session, don't try a max for a good few weeks.


----------



## DaPs

Haha, never done it before so i shouldn't of made such a confident comment, maybe doubled in 6 months eh?


----------



## thestudbeast

Doubling it in six months will be easy............ but the triple will take more like 2 years IMO.


----------



## Five-O

DaPs said:


> Haha, never done it before so i shouldn't of made such a confident comment, maybe doubled in 6 months eh?


yes thats a better target Daps mi auld


----------



## Guest

333kg in comp , 350kg in the gym @90kg


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> 333kg in comp , 350kg in the gym @90kg


always one bragging bastard...lol....cos you've got long arms you know 

pmsl

awesome lifts C, you r gonna be wasted as a Bodybuilder y'know


----------



## Guest

Five-O said:


> always one bragging bastard...lol....cos you've got long arms you know
> 
> pmsl
> 
> awesome lifts C, you r gonna be wasted as a Bodybuilder y'know


Yep i do like to brag:lift: the sad thing those lifts were done as a teen and last time i did deadlifts with 250kg i pinched my lats nerve and training back is pretty much on the hold right now!


----------



## big pete

Liam said:


> my hams and lower back are killing me today like never before is this where i should be aching after deadlift? (im worried due to my poor technique im using my back too much)


sounds like yuor pulling the lift as against driving the lift, but aslong as form is correct, then youll be just fine 

Con, you wouldnt be Irish would you?


----------



## AussieMarc

i do 140 raw on a deadlift machine... (i think its by hammer strength or something?).. i don't do oly bar deads as i have a pelvic tilt and if i do them with a bar i find myself cheating and throwing my back in it too much.

*edit*140 raw on deadlift machine @ 68kgs for 10 reps.


----------



## Guest

big pete said:


> Con, you wouldnt be Irish would you?


That i would.:beer1:


----------



## big pete

ah, Mr Parkin.

was sposed to be coming over your direction for the BPO last year, but never made it due to cash


----------



## Learney

250kg for 1.

230kg for 4.

Both without belt. Straps on the 250. Chalk on the 230 

Phil


----------



## Guest

big pete said:


> ah, Mr Parkin.
> 
> was sposed to be coming over your direction for the BPO last year, but never made it due to cash


You didnt miss much at least as far as atmosphere:rolleyes:


----------



## Captain Hero

my best was 100kg deadlift at 78kg  managed a 100kg squat too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

170kg


----------



## crazycal1

202kgx20 done rest pause style from just under mid shin height having up to a minute in between reps whilst being offered a new disc replacement.


----------



## 13stonetarget

Toregar said:


> 158.757329 kilograms for two at a bodyweight of 86.1825503 kilograms. I have trouble with personal bests, but can rep out weight. I can do 142.881597 kilograms for 10 smooth reps, but can only do 16 kg more for 2
> 
> I used a belt, no chalk/straps/AAS ... Though I would like to get the chalk and straps... And eventually dabble in the dark side
> 
> I'm currently at 99.7903214 kilograms, and am going in easy on the DL as I injured my lower back not too long ago. Hopefully I can push that to a 200 KG by the end of Winter.


 :lol: that is some serious numerical accuracy


----------



## pauly7582

Toregar said:


> 158.757329 kilograms for two at a bodyweight of 86.1825503 kilograms. I have trouble with personal bests, but can rep out weight. I can do 142.881597 kilograms for 10 smooth reps, but can only do 16 kg more for 2
> 
> I used a belt, no chalk/straps/AAS ... Though I would like to get the chalk and straps... And eventually dabble in the dark side
> 
> I'm currently at 99.7903214 kilograms, and am going in easy on the DL as I injured my lower back not too long ago. Hopefully I can push that to a 200 KG by the end of Winter.


That's some f*ckin small plates you're using there mate!


----------



## Farmer_Joe

Lifted 180 with no belt or straps, not been going that long but 350 seems a long way-away. hope to be on 200 by christmas


----------



## powerlifter8

157.5kg @ 66kg bodyweight....poor I know but I'm well on track for 170 at xmas at the same bodyweight


----------



## pauly7582

260 for 2- impeccable technique. Sust + Tren Enth mmmm lol.


----------



## Porky Pie

I watched a lifetime clean 87kgs lifter pull 307.5kgs on Sunday - very impressive


----------



## Five-O

powerlifter8 said:


> 157.5kg @ 66kg bodyweight....poor I know but I'm well on track for 170 at xmas at the same bodyweight


Thats not poor you tit! thats a very good lift at your weight.


----------



## Bulldozer

Porky Pie said:


> I watched a lifetime clean 87kgs lifter pull 307.5kgs on Sunday - very impressive




Thats a good pull no matter what your weight and what drugs you have taken!

But a clean 87kg lifter.....Awesome!


----------



## fits

I wonder, how many people on here told porkies lol


----------



## Nytol

Well I know at least 7 out of the 10 in the 300kg+ are being honest, I am suspect about the 6, 400kg+ ones though.


----------



## Merouria

Nytol said:


> Well I know at least 7 out of the 10 in the 300kg+ are being honest, I am suspect about the 6, 400kg+ ones though.


I should be in the 100kg plus section like my sig says but im in the 400 which is impossible for me


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Well I know at least 7 out of the 10 in the 300kg+ are being honest, I am suspect about the 6, 400kg+ ones though.


PMSL i nearlly cried i laughed so hard at that!!!!!


----------



## Robbie

100kg 5 reps, no belt, natural and at 70kg bodyweight


----------



## fits

165kg for 1 rep no belt or straps, natural...........aiming to improve this lift to my target of 200kg


----------



## Robbie

100kg x 5 no belt, no straps just chalk


----------



## punkfloyd

Personally my best (most satisfying) deadlift was 20 x 180kg non stop continuous reps.

This was in the gym using a set of straps at a bodyweight of around 100kg - i cant tell you how good that set felt - it was a PB in terms of weight and endurance and rivaled only by the satisfaction of my first marathon.

The heaviest i ever pulled from the floor was 250kg - raw and using a double overhand grip.

I went for 272kg after this, again using a double overhand grip and couldn't lock the fcuker out. Oh well...

This was at a deadlift competition promoting a new gym - where guys my weight were opening with 300kg+ (albeit wearing suits etc)

I certainly wasn't going to win on weight so had to resort to showing off my grip


----------



## Nytol

Very impressive lifting Punk, 180 x 20 is hard going.

Some serious grip strength as well to pull that double over hand,


----------



## punkfloyd

Thanks Nytol,

Im not quite Mobster Steve but i've been told the old grip ain't bad.

I attribute it to many lonely years as a single guy....


----------



## Nytol

PMSL, :lol:


----------



## smithy26

190 with straps for 3 reps, not bad for 13.4 stone i think


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I managed for the first time the other day to do 100kg for 4 reps without any assistance of any straps, belt, chalk or anything else and that was after doing 3 sets of 10 with 70-90! 

so my weights are certainly going up


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

oh thats at a body weight of around 85-90kg (15st)


----------



## tommy28

220 for 8 using straps but no belt. need to work on my grip!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

220kg x1 is my best(5x20kg per side).

At present i am coming back from a lower back injury after 5years i am up to 180kg x2reps.

I weigh about 105kg and lifetime drug free.

Must say some of the weights being talked about here are 'suspect' to say the least.Reason i say this,i am second highest deadlifter in the gym i use and highest goes to a guy who does the 'strongman UK' comps but even he doesn't do as much as what quite a few people on here are claiming at very low bodyweights.

have fun,stay real.


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> 220kg x1 is my best(5x20kg per side).
> 
> At present i am coming back from a lower back injury after 5years i am up to 180kg x2reps.
> 
> I weigh about 105kg and lifetime drug free.
> 
> * Must say some of the weights being talked about here are 'suspect' to say the least.Reason i say this,i am second highest deadlifter in the gym i use and highest goes to a guy who does the 'strongman UK' comps but even he doesn't do as much as what quite a few people on here are claiming at very low bodyweights.*
> 
> have fun,stay real.


Example?


----------



## SCJP

BLUE(UK) said:


> Must say some of the weights being talked about here are 'suspect' to say the least.


i'm inclined to disagree with you. If someone as genetically weak as me can deadlift 155kg, then your average person should easily be able to achieve significantly more.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Example?


Yeah agreed i havent seen any thing unrealistic on this thread.

220kg for 1 is ok......if your arms are as long as t-rex dinnasour and even dig who has even shorter arms than that can drag up close to 300kg in an hour or solol

Also no offence but drug free means very little in deadlifts, i could pull 280kg before touching any thing and then i could take whatever the hell i wanted and it still took a **** load of hard work to get to 350kg in the gym and i "drag my knuckles on the floor" as some people like to point out!!!!


----------



## dmcc

I'm doing about 110kg for reps (with straps) and I have a weak back - so I look forward to that weight creeping up as it gets stronger. A year ago I was gingerly doing 60 at best.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> I'm doing about 110kg for reps (with straps) and I have a weak back - so I look forward to that weight creeping up as it gets stronger. A year ago I was gingerly doing 60 at best.


Good work mate just keep very slowly adding weight deadlifts IMO are the best exercise around and not just for size but for useable power also.


----------



## dmcc

Cheers Con - I really like deads and my back is so much better now than it has been, health-wise. I know I can move that weight upwards if I just trust myself. 150 might not be far off (I hope).


----------



## Nytol

dmcc said:


> Cheers Con - I really like deads and my back is so much better now than it has been, health-wise. I know I can move that weight upwards if I just trust myself. 150 might not be far off (I hope).


Just keep adding the smallest amount of weight you can to the bar each week, don't get impatient, 1kg per week is 52kg per year, an exceptional gain by anyones standard.

Doing them right and building up slow will help your back no end.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

For example,in the town i live there is two gyms,in which deadlifts can be done(other is leisure centre),i have trained at all 3 at some point or another.

In all 3 are 'geared' users as well as none geared but this isn't the issue,the issue is quite a lot of the numbers being talked about,most are 200kg+ yet i very much doubt most people are pulling 200kg+,probably more like 160kg.

ohh,i also used to Thai box in the city centre where there was also a gym and never saw many people 'pull' much more than 200kg.

I aint saying people cant pull 300kg,just that the amount of people who claim to be 'pulling' high numbers seem to be suspect.

I am not here pointing the finger at any individual since for all i know they could be full on seasoned power lifters but many also seem to feature in the bodybuilding forums hence my comments.

As for whether one would 'lift'(in any movement) more whilst using 'gear' or not is a whole new thread i would think.

I dont bash those who decide to take whatever although it may sound like i do.

Hope this clears up any misunderstandings.


----------



## Guest

Hey man point some fingers you may aswell.


----------



## Nytol

BLUE(UK) said:


> For example,in the town i live there is two gyms,in which deadlifts can be done(other is leisure centre),i have trained at all 3 at some point or another.
> 
> In all 3 are 'geared' users as well as none geared but this isn't the issue,the issue is quite a lot of the numbers being talked about,most are 200kg+ yet i very much doubt most people are pulling 200kg+,probably more like 160kg.
> 
> ohh,i also used to Thai box in the city centre where there was also a gym and never saw many people 'pull' much more than 200kg.
> 
> I aint saying people cant pull 300kg,just that the amount of people who claim to be 'pulling' high numbers seem to be suspect.
> 
> I am not here pointing the finger at any individual since for all i know they could be full on seasoned power lifters but many also seem to feature in the bodybuilding forums hence my comments.
> 
> As for whether one would 'lift'(in any movement) more whilst using 'gear' or not is a whole new thread i would think.
> 
> I dont bash those who decide to take whatever although it may sound like i do.
> 
> Hope this clears up any misunderstandings.


I think that it is what you are around, I speak to and am around strong lifters, so for me 300kg is not a lot, and I feel I only have the start of a decent deadlift being at 300kg, and as I also said a few posts back, I know for a fact, that at least 7 of the lifters in the 300kg + group are being honest, as I know them.

IMO 220kg is achievable by pretty much anyone (male) naturally, I think I pulled it after a couple of years, at sub 14st, without too much effort.

Many people limit their progress by thinking a lift is heavy, if you go train with stronger lifters, you will find your numbers shoot up, as what was your best lift now becomes classed as a warm up.


----------



## tommy28

Nytol said:


> I think that it is what you are around, I speak to and am around strong lifters, so for me 300kg is not a lot, and I feel I only have the start of a decent deadlift being at 300kg, and as I also said a few posts back, I know for a fact, that at least 7 of the lifters in the 300kg + group are being honest, as I know them.
> 
> IMO 220kg is achievable by pretty much anyone (male) naturally, I think I pulled it after a couple of years, at sub 14st, without too much effort.
> 
> Many people limit their progress by thinking a lift is heavy, if you go train with stronger lifters, you will find your numbers shoot up, as what was your best lift now becomes classed as a warm up.


i think you're spot on nytol, and i think the deadlift more than any other exercise lends itself to rapid and substantial progress in terms of weight lifted. i know myself i've added almost 80 kilos to my deadlift in a little over a year, and i'm very confident i can add another 50 by the end of 2008.


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Hey man point some fingers you may aswell.


----------



## Porky Pie

What is interseting is the limits one puts on oneself regards numbers.

I began powerlifting with a spot on guy who taught me a lot. He was weak and we trained in a way that way never going to realise either mine or his potential. I remember doing a 260kgs deadlift at a local BWLA South West meet and thinking I was superhuman. It was the biggest pull of the day.

Only after going to the BWLA British championships that year and watching black Dave Carter pulling about 325kgs at 90kgs did I start to think what was achievable.

When I got back to the gym, I knew sadly I had to ditch my good friend and training partner and totally re-evaluate where I was going with my training.


----------



## Tall

Porky Pie said:


> What is interseting is the limits one puts on oneself regards numbers.
> 
> I began powerlifting with a spot on guy who taught me a lot. He was weak and we trained in a way that way never going to realise either mine or his potential. I remember doing a 260kgs deadlift at a local BWLA South West meet and thinking I was superhuman. It was the biggest pull of the day.
> 
> Only after going to the BWLA British championships that year and watching black Dave Carter pulling about 325kgs at 90kgs did I start to think what was achievable.
> 
> When I got back to the gym, I knew sadly I had to ditch my good friend and training partner and totally re-evaluate where I was going with my training.


Its the old addage though really isn't it - to be the best you must be with the best.


----------



## Nytol

Porky Pie said:


> What is interseting is the limits one puts on oneself regards numbers.
> 
> I began powerlifting with a spot on guy who taught me a lot. He was weak and we trained in a way that way never going to realise either mine or his potential. I remember doing a 260kgs deadlift at a local BWLA South West meet and thinking I was superhuman. It was the biggest pull of the day.
> 
> Only after going to the BWLA British championships that year and watching black Dave Carter pulling about 325kgs at 90kgs did I start to think what was achievable.
> 
> When I got back to the gym, I knew sadly I had to ditch my good friend and training partner and totally re-evaluate where I was going with my training.


Absolutely mate!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

210 with belt and straps for 3......since my cut I've just started doing them again, am only pulling 160 now for 4!!!!!!

Must try harder, this bulk should help


----------



## Guest

Bobbytrickster said:


> 210 with belt and straps for 3......since my cut I've just started doing them again, am only pulling 160 now for 4!!!!!!
> 
> Must try harder, this bulk should help


DAMNmg: thats a big loss on power for a deadlift, you must have lost a lot of muscle


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Con said:


> Hey man point some fingers you may aswell.


Point fingers at who?I dont know any of the people on here and was commenting on the results of the poll based upon what i have seen in gyms by the amount people lift on the deadlift and unless this thread is mainly replied to by elite lifters(high end of the range),i stand by what i said.

As for whether the 7 can lift over 300kg,i never said they cant,i was mainly commenting on the number of people claiming higher lifts not whether an individual could do it or not.

Most of this reply is aimed at those who have replied to my first posting and not directly at just Con.


----------



## Guest

BLUE(UK) said:


> Point fingers at who?I dont know any of the people on here and was commenting on the results of the poll based upon what i have seen in gyms by the amount people lift on the deadlift and unless this thread is mainly replied to by elite lifters(high end of the range),i stand by what i said.
> 
> As for whether the 7 can lift over 300kg,i never said they cant,i was mainly commenting on the number of people claiming higher lifts not whether an individual could do it or not.
> 
> Most of this reply is aimed at those who have replied to my first posting and not directly at just Con.


Thats cool mate and fair point, i just looked at the votes and who voted out of 10 of the 300kg plus lifters i know 7 personally and all are involved in pling at a high level.

Now the 400kg plus guys hmm i dont know them so dont know what to say besides that 400kg is heavymg:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Glad i have finally put exactly what i meant across.:lift:

Those in the top lifts are most likely proper p/lifters,i dont know any competing power lifters,only a guy who competes in UK strongman events.

Anyway,i'll leave it at that!!


----------



## dmcc

Nytol said:


> Just keep adding the smallest amount of weight you can to the bar each week.


Smallest discs are 1.25kg so that should be manageable.


----------



## beequeth

Well, I finally made it past 200Kg :bounce:

2 reps, using wrist straps, no belt.


----------



## Nytol

Well done mate,


----------



## Redgav

I know it's nothing compared to you guys but I've just done highest ever at 120kg for 4 reps with no belt etc. I weigh 70kg and I'm pretty chuffed!

I've set my sights on the weights you lot have posted! LOL


----------



## Nytol

Redgav said:


> I know it's nothing compared to you guys but I've just done highest ever at 120kg for 4 reps with no belt etc. I weigh 70kg and I'm pretty chuffed!
> 
> I've set my sights on the weights you lot have posted! LOL


Excellent mate, 1kg at a time is the way to build up a good lift, any lift.


----------



## pauly7582

Nytol said:


> Excellent mate, 1kg at a time is the way to build up a good lift, any lift.


I always thought tren was the best way lol.


----------



## MXD

I've only pulled 200k not bad for a 75k lifter though...

400k! Beast


----------



## Five-O

MXD said:


> I've only pulled 200k not bad for a 75k lifter though...
> 
> 400k! Beast


oooh little old you...only 200k @ 75kg, are you after an ego stroke or do you think that lift of x 2 bodyweight plus 50kg is p1ss poor??


----------



## Guest

Five-O said:


> oooh little old you...only 200k @ 75kg, are you after an ego stroke or do you think that lift of x 2 bodyweight plus 50kg is p1ss poor??


lmao

EVERY one knows any thing under x3 body weight is poor unless your over 140kg:lift:


----------



## dmcc

Give over Con, I'm v dot proud of my 110


----------



## MXD

Five-O said:


> oooh little old you...only 200k @ 75kg, are you after an ego stroke or do you think that lift of x 2 bodyweight plus 50kg is p1ss poor??


LOL!

I was actually being serious my natty mate gets raw 220 3*3 at 78k (I'm raw)

and my other mate got equpied 200*8 the other day.

chek him out





 (the 220*3)

He also got a 190*2 strapped yesterday. (squat)

lol his teck is a lot better now, haha.

the squat is funny.

when he did the open he was only PL'ng for about a month.


----------



## Five-O

MXD said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was actually being serious my natty mate gets 220 3*3 at 78k
> 
> and my other mate got 200*8 the other day.
> 
> chek him out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the 220*3)
> 
> He also got a 190*2 strapped yesterday. (squat)
> 
> lol his teck is a lot better now, haha.
> 
> the squat is funny.
> 
> when he did the open he was only PL'ng for about a month.


very good mate :beer1:


----------



## Big_Dan

my max deadlift would be 225kg for 2 reps

no suit or straps , just a belt


----------



## powerG0

LOL at that video...

I didnt have a clue how to squat there.


----------



## leveret

160 kg done the other day


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Liam said:


> 160 kg done the other day


Think you can dl more than me I cant even ****ing dead lift dont know how I watch videos and scared of screwing my back


----------



## Golden Man

223.2 kg for 2 reps no belt chalck etc at 91kg ish


----------



## Warstu

140kg for 2 no belt no straps weak i know


----------



## Tall

Golden Man said:


> 223.2 kg for 2 reps no belt chalck etc at 91kg ish


You have some strange plates in your gym...


----------



## smithy26

lifted 200kg yesterday for 1 , belt and straps

weight - 87 kg


----------



## dmcc

Update: this week I did a 5x5 at 120 (straps for the last 2 sets)... if anyone can have a guess what that might be for 1RM, I'd be grateul.


----------



## chrisj22

dmcc said:


> Update: this week I did a 5x5 at 120 (straps for the last 2 sets)... if anyone can have a guess what that might be for 1RM, I'd be grateul.


Well done, mate.

I'd estimate a 1RM of 135-140, if not more TBH. Have you tried lifting without straps & using chalk instead? Chalk is miles better, IMO.


----------



## leveret

dmcc said:


> Update: this week I did a 5x5 at 120 (straps for the last 2 sets)... if anyone can have a guess what that might be for 1RM, I'd be grateul.


i'm doing 120 / 125 last workout and i can 1RM 160 maybe 165kg


----------



## dmcc

chrisj22 said:


> Well done, mate.
> 
> I'd estimate a 1RM of 135-140, if not more TBH. Have you tried lifting without straps & using chalk instead? Chalk is miles better, IMO.


Fitness First, Chris mate, can't imagine they'd allow chalk even though the Balham one is a bit more "gritty" than most.


----------



## miller25

I never use chalk or straps and I can do about 140kg - 150kg, but I use the overhand grip and not alternate grip.


----------



## Big_Dan

240kg for 2reps last week


----------



## flapjack

100kg x1 and a bit.

Aiming for 140kg X6.

A lot of work to do, but certainly doable, and it will be done!


----------



## Fivos

265kg chalk and belt..at about 86kg bodyweight

Fivos


----------



## chrisj22

Fivos said:


> 265kg chalk and belt..at about 86kg bodyweight
> 
> Fivos


That is immense mate!!! especially for a natty..


----------



## Fivos

Thanks Chris...i odered a Titan squat suit today, shirt and knee wraps so will be interesting to see how my lifts go...just been watching all your lifts on youtube...

Fivos


----------



## Wee G1436114539

227.5 @ 87kg, sumo, clean, chalk and belt.

300 @ 135kg, conv, assisted, with Inzer MaxDL suit.

And, 140kg x 26, sumo, with suit.

And 100,000lbs total in an hour (445 reps with 100kg - for children in Need 2006) - straps.

Also held 4 plates then 3 plates a side for frickin donkeys in a double overhand no straps "Deadlift challenge" with Benni Magnusson at a BB show in '06 (possibly early 07, cannae mind) despite having not trained for strength for ages and being a skinny wee freak...lol. Not really impressive but I won hehehe.


----------



## Guest

Wee G said:


> And 100,000lbs total in an hour (445 reps with 100kg - for children in Need 2006) - straps.
> 
> .


lol i bet you felt sore in the morning

I once pulled 100kg for 100 reps straight and i certaintly felt that in the morning.

Fivos very impressive you could do very well in pling especially in a natural comp your deadlifting is pretty top quality in natty feds IPF excluded as that aint really a natty fed


----------



## warren

well after the last two posts its not impressive but i hit my pb today and brok the 100kg. i done 125kg for 3 and then 100kg on 5x5.

im 77kg.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Warren,

Any PB is impressive. Just keep stringing them together for a while and you'll see some big numbers soon enough.


----------



## Tall

200kg (PB) about an hour ago, Belt and Straps, Natty @ 250lbs smashing a previous PB of 185kg


----------



## Big_Dan

Aiming for a 260kg for a bouble next week


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

75k! lol not tried any heavier tbh :/


----------



## dmcc

Yeti, does your gym have wee plates? 1.25kg or 2.5? Stick some of those on and see those numbers flying up - it's what I've done.


----------



## chrisj22

dmcc said:


> Yeti, does your gym have wee plates? 1.25kg or 2.5? Stick some of those on and see those numbers flying up - it's what I've done.


Very good advice there. I've bought as little as 0.5kg plates - every little helps


----------



## dmcc

And indeed it's working, as today I pulled 122.5kg for a 5x5 and only used straps for the last set.


----------



## tony1401

IVE ONLY BEEN DEADING FOR A FEW MONTHS BUT IM UP TO 160KG FOR 3 REPS RAW ....AIMING FOR 200KG ... AND BEYOND.......


----------



## Big_Dan

hit a 257.5kg for a single on monday , before training shoulders


----------



## scottishmark

150KG single, isn't my max though, haven't maxed since I switched to Sumo


----------



## Warstu

Currently cutting 4 weeks in to my phase Currently at 104kg at 6 feet 1 inch ,

My sets were 60kg for 10 reps , 100kg for 8 , 140kg for 1 , 120kg for 7 reps

*Using belt 140kg is my best deadlift* which is weak for my height consedering my arms are long tried 160kg on same day and only got 1 inch of the floor how funny?


----------



## nathanlowe

Only my 3rd week of deadlifting.

Did 75kg 5 x 5 last week which im proud of.


----------



## corbuk

1 rep - 140 kg RAW

1x5 - 100kg. RAW

Think it good for my age ? Well I'm happy any way


----------



## South Champ Jnr

240kg for 1 at a body weight of 95kg.


----------



## nathanlowe

corbuk said:


> 1 rep - 140 kg RAW
> 
> 1x5 - 100kg. RAW
> 
> Think it good for my age ? Well I'm happy any way


Howcome your goals for squat and bench are the same ?

Squat should be more then bench.


----------



## jjb1

i havent done deadlifts in ages due to my back problems but im squating again now and very pleased to be too

my best was 230k for 4 at 14.4 stone

i would hope to hit more weight now as my legs are much stronger but i always pulled with belt n straps unfortunatly


----------



## corbuk

nathanlowe said:


> Howcome your goals for squat and bench are the same ?
> 
> Squat should be more then bench.


I have only started sqaut 2 weeks ago and just starting to get the weight up every week. How much should I be lifting ?


----------



## chrisj22

corbuk said:


> I have only started sqaut 2 weeks ago and just starting to get the weight up every week. How much should I be lifting ?


This is a deadlift thread mate. It might get more responses if you start a thread in the right section mate


----------



## Tall

chrisj22 said:


> This is a deadlift thread mate. It might get more responses if you start a thread in the right section mate


Yeah you get 'im told!


----------



## nathanlowe

corbuk said:


> I have only started sqaut 2 weeks ago and just starting to get the weight up every week. How much should I be lifting ?


Dont know but it should be more then your bench and less then deadlift.

Well thats normally what it is anyway.


----------



## dmcc

On Good Friday I set a new PB of 130 for a 5x5 with no belt or straps.

The next day, my sciatica started playing up.

Should make this week's back day interesting.....


----------



## nathanlowe

Balls to the sciatica dmcc, this week you should be going for 132.5kg 5 x 5 haha.


----------



## dmcc

Well I am tempted after a good warmup, as I have full range of motion and it's more in my butt than my back... Oh, and 135 mate!


----------



## SCJP

dmcc said:


> Well I am tempted after a good warmup, as I have full range of motion and it's more in my butt than my back... Oh, and 135 mate!


Please see a physio or get a belt before you do some more serious damage.

I ignored a bit of sciatic discomfort, from doing SLDL's, for a year or so & now have a properly fcuked back.

Damn shame as I love deadlifting.


----------



## rayvonn

Lifted 1 x 200k at 98kg

should be good for 210ishk in my first comp hopefully

raw with belt no wraps straps or drugs, apart from beer:beer1:


----------



## dmcc

SCJP said:


> Please see a physio or get a belt before you do some more serious damage.


Seeing the quack tomorrow morning and am forgoing deads in my workout tomorrow. What benefit does the belt add?


----------



## SCJP

dmcc said:


> What benefit does the belt add?


Erm, the physio told me to wear one. Mind you so did countless others (although a few said 'build up your core', which doesn't always work for a fcuked back).

I think it just keeps everything in the right place & prevents your back pushing outwards.

You really need Ninepack or Nytol or someone to clarify.


----------



## Nytol

I never wear a belt to deadlift and have never had a back problem, I find them restrictive, and feel the DL is better done without one.


----------



## jjb1

how heavy was that nytol?


----------



## Nytol

270kg, it was the 1st Deadlift session a a good few months, as we'd been doing Romanian DL on leg day.


----------



## SCJP

Nytol said:


> I never wear a belt to deadlift Thought you did, for some reason.and have never had a back problem, I find them restrictive, and feel the DL is better done without one. I agree, but this isn't the same for all of us


DMCC, this might be of some use:

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/strengthening/a/aa060201a.htm

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Captain Hero

Ive never worn a belt, gloves, straps anything really prefer to do it without any kind of assistance


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> Ive never worn a belt, gloves, straps anything really prefer to do it without any kind of assistance


How much do you deadlift Cap?


----------



## Tall

Lets not forget something lads... Nytol is a bit of a monster, and has been training for umpteen years. Most people diving into heavy deads without a belt will just give themselves an injury.

I wear a belt for heavy sets and 1rm work, so I use it when I need it.


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> How much do you deadlift Cap?


The max I did was 100kg at a bodyweight of 70kg, I worked up to this with weekly increases of about 2.5kg


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> The max I did was 100kg at a bodyweight of 70kg, I worked up to this with weekly increases of about 2.5kg


Are you still training?

Getting over BW on any lift is always good.


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Are you still training?
> 
> Getting over BW on any lift is always good.


I wish mate I havent hit the gym for 5 months or so, money reasons, soon though!!!


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> I wish mate I havent hit the gym for 5 months or so, money reasons, soon though!!!


You can always workout at home?


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> You can always workout at home?


Dont have any weights at home mate, could always do bodyweight stuff though...


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> Dont have any weights at home mate, could always do bodyweight stuff though...


Handstand Pressups

Push Ups

Dips

Car Pushing

Chins

etc


----------



## Nytol

TH&S said:


> Lets not forget something lads... Nytol is a bit of a monster, and has *been training for umpteen years. Most people diving into heavy deads* without a belt will just give themselves an injury.
> 
> I wear a belt for heavy sets and 1rm work, so I use it when I need it.


That is the key, I started off DL 80kg and worked up a little at a time over many years, which is the way it should be, most people let their ego get in the way and end up injured and slate deadlifts in the process where it was their stupidity not the exercise that was the problem.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> That is the key, I started off DL 80kg and worked up a little at a time over many years, which is the way it should be, most people let their ego get in the way and end up injured and slate deadlifts in the process where it was their stupidity not the exercise that was the problem.


Yup. Deadlifts ate my hamster! The [email protected]!


----------



## Big_Dan

ive tripled my bodyweight in deadlifts , raw aswell


----------



## dmcc

Just to clarify - I've built up my deads from 60kg to 130 in just over a year and have never rushed headlong into heavy lifts as I have a history of back pain (though I've been OK the last few years). I'd probably find a belt restrictive as my belly would probably get in the way!

I saw the quack this morning and it's not sciatica. I've just done something to a ligament and a small joint because I stupidly jerked during a lift. I've been told to take ibuprofen and go easy on any lifting that puts my back into play. I did some light deads this morning and felt great.


----------



## SCJP

Nytol said:


> That is the key, I started off DL 80kg and worked up a little at a time over many years


Exactly what I did, still have a back problem though. Mightn't even be due to the deads, but it's still a problem & always will be.


----------



## jjb1

Nytol said:


> 270kg, it was the 1st Deadlift session a a good few months, as we'd been doing Romanian DL on leg day.


thats good it looked easy enough for you bro

ill be getting into these after my 1st comp i need some mass and my backs better and ill be doing them with out a belt to keep that back strong

as someone said though ill be building up the weight gradually


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I really hate dead lifts, my form is crap I just struggle. To light a weight I find does nothing but great for practising form, I up the weight my form goes to **** a bit to be honest :/

I guess its my worst excercise out of every thing I do, and I dread doing it. I really do.


----------



## chrisj22

Steady progression is the key.

I'm trying to add as little as 1kg a week, or sometimes 2.5kg a week. 1kg every week is 52kg in a year added. Makes a difference.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

chrisj22 said:


> Steady progression is the key.
> 
> I'm trying to add as little as 1kg a week, or sometimes 2.5kg a week. 1kg every week is 52kg in a year added. Makes a difference.


I never looked at it like that, 52k in a year is a huge difference. :lift:


----------



## Nytol

YetiMan said:


> *I never looked at it like that,* 52k in a year is a huge difference. :lift:


Most people don't and most people do not progress.


----------



## invisiblekid

When I first started training my ego was far bigger than I was.

Hence why I tore back ligaments - you guessed it - deadlifting a weight, that looking back, was far too heavy.

I had to stop lifting for 6-7months and stop squatting or deadlifting for over a year.

After very slow progress I'm deadlifting 130kg and sqautting 140kg for 8 reps so I'm happy. I use a belt now and again. Usually when going for a PB - but my back has impoved in terms of health since ditching the belt and working with lighter weights for deads and squats.


----------



## dmcc

YetiMan said:


> I never looked at it like that, 52k in a year is a huge difference. :lift:


That's what I'm doing at the moment (stretched ligaments permitting!). I'm sticking 2½kg a week on the bar, and I've gone from 5x5 @ 95 at the end of January to 5x5 @ 135 at the end of March.


----------



## MikeDiesel

Looks like i've got some catching up to do, some impressive dead lifting.

I also started off light and have been pyramiding up and then back down.

Starting with:

60kg for 15reps

80kg for 12reps

100kg for 10reps

120kg for 6-8 reps

130kg for 6 reps

140kg for 6 reps

and then back to 100, 60kg.

But i agree with the small increases. Form goes out the window when the weight is too heavy for you.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i just pulled 220. 2 weeks out from show 

duno what i can do when strong but will find out this off season


----------



## Captain Hero

chrisj22 said:


> Steady progression is the key.
> 
> I'm trying to add as little as 1kg a week, or sometimes 2.5kg a week. 1kg every week is 52kg in a year added. Makes a difference.


loads of difference, and its the best way IMO.


----------



## gym rat

200 raw, just belt


----------



## Tall

220kg on monday


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> 220kg on monday


good lifting mate, 5 plates always a good benchmark to hit


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> good lifting mate, 5 plates always a good benchmark to hit


Cheers dude. Form was shocking if I'm honest. Deloading next week, week off the following week and aiming to get 2/3 reps out at 220 by week 3 of training.

Lockout needs work me thinks.


----------



## jw007

Even if form was shocking, still good, in fact you prob made harder for yourself.. Just getting it up is the most important thing, getting the confidence.

Now youve done it once should be easier in future...

6 plates next


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> Even if form was shocking, still good, in fact you prob made harder for yourself.. Just getting it up is the most important thing, getting the confidence.
> 
> Now youve done it once should be easier in future...
> 
> 6 plates next


6 plates would be nice. Running out of space on the bar so started using 25kg plates. Its just a big jump from 170 to 220 when you think "oh I'll add a plate a side" lol.

Once I've got 220 for 2 or 3 and Squat remains solid I'll going to enter a PL comp I think.


----------



## nathanlowe

Well i did 80kg 3 x 8, so does anybody have any idea where my 1 rep max would be about ?


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> 6 plates would be nice. Running out of space on the bar so started using 25kg plates. Its just a big jump from 170 to 220 when you think "oh I'll add a plate a side" lol.
> 
> Once I've got 220 for 2 or 3 and Squat remains solid I'll going to enter a PL comp I think.


have you tried partials to get used to heavier weight?? ie put a block under plates each end of bar so not so far to lift, so can lift heavier and build up power that way...

Doing a comp would be good, ive got my 1st one for 17 years next sunday


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> have you tried partials to get used to heavier weight?? ie put a block under plates each end of bar so not so far to lift, so can lift heavier and build up power that way...
> 
> Doing a comp would be good, ive got my 1st one for 17 years next sunday


I've been pondering that. I struggle to get good form on Rack Pulls, so might try putting some plates under and see how that works out.


----------



## dmcc

Aaargh another back day without deadlifts. My lower back had better sort itself out soon!

And double aargh I thought I pulled 132.5 the other week but NO!! It was only 125 :boohoo: I feel so weak and crap...


----------



## MXD

Hit 170*5 quite easily the other day.

I plan a a few triples on 190+ soon, we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Jock

Worked up to a 180kg double yesterday, I think I have some more in the tank too.

Not bad at 80kg bodyweight I think!


----------



## jw007

Jock said:


> Worked up to a 180kg double yesterday, I think I have some more in the tank too.
> 
> Not bad at 80kg bodyweight I think!


good lifting their mate


----------



## chrisj22

jw007 said:


> good lifting their mate


What are you doing at the mo mate? I believe it's a large amount :biggrin:


----------



## jw007

chrisj22 said:


> What are you doing at the mo mate? I believe it's a large amount :biggrin:


pulled 335kg about a month ago with just belt, used wrist straps thnly been DL since xmas (last time was when i was 17 lol)

But bar is sh1te and floor very uneven, you know what these dungeon gyms are like lol.

Comp next sun, so had last DL workout yest and pulled 325 just to ensure still have some power lol.

will open on 300 and take it from there, depends on bar and stuff i suppose


----------



## chrisj22

jw007 said:


> pulled 335kg about a month ago with just belt, used wrist straps thnly been DL since xmas (last time was when i was 17 lol)
> 
> But bar is sh1te and floor very uneven, you know what these dungeon gyms are like lol.
> 
> Comp next sun, so had last DL workout yest and pulled 325 just to ensure still have some power lol.
> 
> will open on 300 and take it from there, depends on bar and stuff i suppose


Monsterous weight matey!

You might find you adjust better to the bar in the comp. Dai sounds like he has faith in you.

Enjoy it mate :biggrin:


----------



## jw007

chrisj22 said:


> Monsterous weight matey!
> 
> You might find you adjust better to the bar in the comp. Dai sounds like he has faith in you.
> 
> Enjoy it mate :biggrin:


cheers mate, thats what i hoping...

Im glad someone has lol


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> pulled 335kg about a month ago with just belt, used wrist straps thnly been DL since xmas (last time was when i was 17 lol)
> 
> But bar is sh1te and floor very uneven, you know what these dungeon gyms are like lol.
> 
> Comp next sun, so had last DL workout yest and pulled 325 just to ensure still have some power lol.
> 
> will open on 300 and take it from there, depends on bar and stuff i suppose


Thats good pulling..... for a natty fed....


----------



## notts890

Doing a comp would be good, ive got my 1st one for 17 years next sunday


----------



## jw007

notts890 said:


> Doing a comp would be good, ive got my 1st one for 17 years next sunday


how did you do in your comp mate?


----------



## eddiehitler

i managed 200kg raw last week for 2 and that was a pb for me, definately chuffed about that  . easily my favourite compound.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I might get to 100kg one day LOL So my vote out of the question so far LOL


----------



## notts890

jw007 said:


> how did you do in your comp mate?


failed me on my 320kg opener squat, one for not low enough and another for double movement, let me bench, got my 210 opener easy, went to 230 ar5e lifted from bench failed me, but heart wasnt in it after squat f.ck up

Didnt bother with DL as pointless as couldnt qualify...

Got to go to another comp now on 18th may to qualify for british, was gutted but can blame no one but myself and inexperience.

Got few experieced guys helping me out on technique so will just ensure qualify may then go all out for british......


----------



## conorn

I was pritty happy today i did 130k for 3 reps with a belt i think i could do a bit more tho   not bad for a 16 year old ?


----------



## AmericanMuscle

My best RAW competition deadlift is 700 lbs.

Here is a video of my first 700 in the gym

just click on the photo to play the video


----------



## dmcc

I'd just like to say that I set a new PB yesterday, 130kg for 5x5!! Go me, it's my birthday, not for real-real, just for play-play! (etc)


----------



## Guest

195x2 RAW, just me and the bar.

Might change after tonight like, going for 210kg

Edit, clocked 210 last night. Heres a vid if anyone cares.

Not the prettiest, but it went up

http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/mikex-101/?action=view&current=210dead.flv


----------



## ElfinTan

1RM stands at 120kg @65kg for me! No straps but with belt!


----------



## AmericanMuscle

I recently hit 710 lbs raw no belt, no straps and drug free.


----------



## dmcc

What's that in proper money?


----------



## Guest

322.7KG


----------



## eurgar

hardly ever do dead lifts due to the fact that my lower back gets tight when i do them happens with squats as well, but can cope with it once a wk lol maybe someone on here can give me some advice on that ? When i do do them it is usually as a last exercise. My best 1rm has been 280kg frustrating thing is that apart from my back i felt like i could probably handle more weight


----------



## jpt

1 rep max 220kg at comp.79kg body weight 19 years old.just belt. no gear!


----------



## Fivos

Hit my PB yesterday got 272kg... my technique is getting better but i reckon with better technique i could hit the 300kg by XMAS.

Fivos

forgot to mention i was wearing my squat suit at the time and belt no wraps just chalk


----------



## Nytol

Awesome mate!


----------



## Guest

Fivos said:


> Hit my PB yesterday got 272kg... my technique is getting better but i reckon with better technique i could hit the 300kg by XMAS.
> 
> Fivos
> 
> forgot to mention i was wearing my squat suit at the time and belt no wraps just chalk


 That is really great work mate, you are under 90kg correct? If so that is a very decent pull for any tested pling fed and not shabby at all for non-tested:beer:


----------



## dmcc

New PB on Friday of 142.5 for 3x5...


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> New PB on Friday of 142.5 for 3x5...


 Thats great mate nothing impresses me more than deadlift increases because it shows your whole body is getting stronger:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

145kg today woohoo etc...


----------



## MXD

Reps dmcc :thumb:

I pulled 220*5 the other week :cool2:


----------



## Guest

205kg max for 2 reps


----------



## polar123

I hit the 200kg mark today for 1 rep.

Not bad for someone who had cancer of the spine and ended up in a wheel chair 6 years ago.. A number of years of rehab and everything is coming together.

How often does everyone do deadlifts. I do them once a week as part of my back workout.


----------



## jw007

polar123 said:


> I hit the 200kg mark today for 1 rep.
> 
> Not bad for someone who had cancer of the spine and ended up in a wheel chair 6 years ago.. A number of years of rehab and everything is coming together.
> 
> How often does everyone do deadlifts. I do them once a week as part of my back workout.


Nice going mate:thumbup1:

Good to see some dedication


----------



## MaKaVeLi

polar123 said:


> I hit the 200kg mark today for 1 rep.
> 
> Not bad for someone who had cancer of the spine and ended up in a wheel chair 6 years ago.. A number of years of rehab and everything is coming together.
> 
> How often does everyone do deadlifts. I do them once a week as part of my back workout.


reps mate!


----------



## nathanlowe

102.5kg 3 x 5 is my personal best which i achieved last week.

Dont think thats too bad to be honest.

Id say my 1 rep max would be between 110 and 120.


----------



## Guest

nathanlowe said:


> 102.5kg 3 x 5 is my personal best which i achieved last week.
> 
> Dont think thats too bad to be honest.
> 
> Id say my 1 rep max would be between 110 and 120.


 Your about as strong as my gf:lol:...nah only kidding she can only do 3 reps with 225lb 

@Polar that is superb mate well done!


----------



## polar123

Cheers Guys.

I remember 5 years ago just after my illness, I got back in the gym and did my first 20kg Bench press..

I though my back was going to give way...But I am now stronger than before my illness.

All my doctors have given up telling me to take it easy.....you only live once!!


----------



## recc

ive only dont them for 3 weeks along with back... got to 130kg for 8 reps which i am quite happy with so far. been able to make rapid improvements!

not sure about 1 rep max tho...


----------



## wee matt

maxed at my new pb last week 210kgs for six belt and straps , and i weigh 78kgs any good or not ?


----------



## englishman78

Did 200kg with belt and straps 2 months ago.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I don't Deadlift as part of my routine because of shooting pains I started getting down my right arm and leg.<o></o>

But it was my favourite exercise up to that point.<o></o>

A lad at work (power lifter) can rep at 280kg which is some way ahead of me up to now.<o></o>


----------



## dmcc

Woowoowoo this morning in the gym I did a 5x5 at 150kg!!!!!


----------



## leveret

Good work dmcc... ****ing me off following your progress though. We were at the same point until I stopped deadlifting due to injury. To think I could be near 150 5x5 now would be amazing.. Gotta get back to it. Well done mate


----------



## singy33

Ive just been back at the gym for 5 weeks now and managed to do 100kg for 7 reps but my grip tends to give out before my back does.


----------



## eurgar

have decided to start dead lifting again as part of my back routine. Just come back from gym (my second wk of dead lifting) after couple of warm up sets done 140x10 180x8 220x6 260x1 fairly happy with this good place to start building up from hopefully might get 300x1 before xmas


----------



## big phil

Did 252.5 kg the other week for the first time in 9 yrs ( since my RTA) Just the belt - NO STRAPS :thumb: well happy with that !!!


----------



## ba baracuss

singy33 said:


> Ive just been back at the gym for 5 weeks now and managed to do 100kg for 7 reps but my grip tends to give out before my back does.


Get some straps mate.


----------



## big phil

ba baracuss said:


> Get some straps mate.


 straps are for girls LOL


----------



## Nytol

big phil said:


> straps are for girls LOL


I agree, (like JW, he uses straps  )

Very impressive lift mate, :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest

:laugh: Straps make me weaker it turns out when using straps 220kg feels like 260kg to me for some reason:confused1: probably because i dont lift explosively with straps because i am not used to it....

Well done Darry thats great progress!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

never tried a one rep max, I have however done 95kg for 7 reps and im 63kg (at the time was 61kg due to makin weight for a grappling tourney).


----------



## rich81

290kgs raw at a comp deadlift, 300kg squat at a comp, so yes it is below paralell


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Did 116 today for 5 reps, don't know what my 1RM is.


----------



## dmcc

Have updated, as I am now a proud member of the 200+ club


----------



## Lou

Not sure what my 1 rep max is now but did 120kg for 6 reps last week .

Lou


----------



## dru0111

140kgs for three sets of 10. no idea on 1RM, too scared to try.


----------



## DeMarco

220KG X 8 belt and chalk no straps 6Ft 5 108KG never tried my 1RM but will now


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Done 220KG for 3 with belt and straps, at a natural 95kg but that was a few years back before I stopped training. Now I'm a not so clean 103kg and have'nt got back to my full potentual yet.


----------



## Hobbit JT

I really struggle with deadlifting, Im not flexible enough and I really need help with technique. 100kg is way out my 1 rep range I think.


----------



## ShaunMc

290 kg belt and straps


----------



## Tall

ShaunMc said:


> 290 kg belt and straps


Nice work Shaun


----------



## eurgar

just come back from gym got new PB of 300kg


----------



## jw007

eurgar said:


> just come back from gym got new PB of 300kg


Nice lift mate:thumbup1:

How much you weigh???


----------



## dmcc

Further update: 1RM 210kg.


----------



## wab32

215 for me today just chalk no belt or straps and raw but I am 130kg so not to good though only been doing it bout 3 months.

Hope to improve over time.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

New update 940kg RAW


----------



## Apollo

300kg raw


----------



## dmcc

MaKaVeLi said:


> New update 940kg RAW


Got an extra zero in there? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Update - 220 raw.


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> Nice lift mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How much you weigh???


thanx m8 I am around the 250 pounds mark at the moment. Its the first time I have tryed going for a 1rm rather than just trying at the end of sesion.

Sorry to hear the latest bout your arm m8 im sure it will turn out good for you:thumbup1:


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

115kg for 1 is my best effort.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

160 for one raw. possibly could have done two but pussied out

I want to get to a nice round 200 badly!


----------



## man_dem03

140kg x 2 with gloves as i have a crap grip. never tried straps


----------



## Bulldozer

i did 300kg about 2 months back with a trap bar (which is easier)

Did a 307.5kg today. 

Best convential dead is 267.5kg

Drug free


----------



## Nytol

Bulldozer said:


> i did 300kg about 2 months back with a trap bar (which is easier)
> 
> Did a 307.5kg today.
> 
> Best convential dead is 267.5kg
> 
> Drug free


F*ck mate that is awesome, :thumb:

I did 302.5kg today raw, no belt or straps, (but not natural :wink: ), which is a new PB.


----------



## Bulldozer

Nytol said:


> F*ck mate that is awesome, :thumb:
> 
> I did 302.5kg today raw, no belt or straps, (but not natural :wink: ), which is a new PB.


Thanks mate, deads are my strongest lift. My bench is **** poor!

My conventional deadlift hasnt gone up in ages, about 6 months. Just cant break the barrier, if anything its gone backwards lol. But i am still squeezing out a little progress with the trap bar, just doesnt seem to have any carry over to normal deads. Just shows they are 2 totally different lifts really, trap bar deads have much more thigh involement.

I dont use a belt of straps either, as like you im not homosexual


----------



## eurgar

Nytol said:


> F*ck mate that is awesome, :thumb:
> 
> I did 302.5kg today raw, no belt or straps, (but not natural :wink: ), which is a new PB.


Nice lift there m8 :thumbup1:

I'm just trying to build weight up before using straps my self, went up to 220kg for reps last time before i used them.

when you go for your PB lifts how do you build up to the weight ? Ive never really gone for 1 reps until the other wk, when I built up to 220 for reps, then just went for 1 rep lifts adding 20kg a time till i got to 300kg which was a PB for me.

Would you build up the weight differently to this if you were going for your 1rep max ?


----------



## anabolic ant

Bulldozer said:


> i did 300kg about 2 months back with a trap bar (which is easier)
> 
> Did a 307.5kg today.
> 
> Best convential dead is 267.5kg
> 
> Drug free


bloody hell...thats excellent weight to be proud of!!!!

i did a struggling 230kg 3 weeks ago on a normal straight bar (with straps),hoping for 250kg by feb,should be cool!!!!

still a way to catch up with you bro!!!!!


----------



## albie

Being trying for 220kg for last 3 back sessions - failed on 2 of the 3.

Thought i'd dome it on third:thumb:, really pumped me up, gave my back a good hammering ,following what unfortunately turned out to be a miscalculation....i'd only got 200kg on,which i realised whilst having a shower:confused1:.so ive actually failed on 3 of 3 attempts!!

Put it down to too much on my mind with a job interview the following day...got the job though:thumbup1:.

Will be trying again monday...i use straps for the heavier lifts,using them less as my grip strength improves.


----------



## Nytol

eurgar said:


> Nice lift there m8 :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm just trying to build weight up before using straps my self, went up to 220kg for reps last time before i used them.
> 
> when you go for your PB lifts how do you build up to the weight ? Ive never really gone for 1 reps until the other wk, when I built up to 220 for reps, then just went for 1 rep lifts adding 20kg a time till i got to 300kg which was a PB for me.
> 
> Would you build up the weight differently to this if you were going for your 1rep max ?


This one I did a few lighter sets,

*Deadlift (Raw, no belt, no straps)*

*
*

*
115kg x 6*

*
155kg x 5*

*
195kg x 4*

*
235kg x 2*

*
275kg x 2*

*
302.5kg x 1 (New PB)*






http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/44422-supercell-nytols-strength-power-journal-17.html

But that day I did not plan on going for a single, I'd been ill for 2 weeks, so had no idea what I'd be good for.

Normally I'd go in %,

50% x 5

70% x 4

80% x 2

90% x 1

Then the Target single.

This works for me.

Very nice getting the 300kg mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## eurgar

Nytol said:


> This one I did a few lighter sets,
> 
> *Deadlift (Raw, no belt, no straps)*
> 
> *115kg x 6*
> 
> *155kg x 5*
> 
> *195kg x 4*
> 
> *235kg x 2*
> 
> *275kg x 2*
> 
> *302.5kg x 1 (New PB)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/44422-supercell-nytols-strength-power-journal-17.html
> 
> But that day I did not plan on going for a single, I'd been ill for 2 weeks, so had no idea what I'd be good for.
> 
> Normally I'd go in %,
> 
> 50% x 5
> 
> 70% x 4
> 
> 80% x 2
> 
> 90% x 1
> 
> Then the Target single.
> 
> This works for me.
> 
> Very nice getting the 300kg mate, :thumbup1:


thanx for that will try that way next time i go for my 1 rep.

It was nice to get 300 it was the first real goal i set my self only been deadlifting properly since september so happy with progress so far:thumb:


----------



## wee matt

little up date on my last reply new pb of 230kg 4 reps from the floor, belt and straps and still weighing 81 kilos. I thimk this is quiet good looking at others in the gym and their weights can any shed some light on this and tell me if this is a respectable . Looking for that 250


----------



## TOBE

wee matt said:


> little up date on my last reply new pb of 230kg 4 reps from the floor, belt and straps and still weighing 81 kilos. I thimk this is quiet good looking at others in the gym and their weights can any shed some light on this and tell me if this is a respectable . Looking for that 250


Yes mate thats a good lift! :thumbup1:

I'm 81kg also, i got a pb on wednesday of 1 x 170kg raw which im pretty proud of so yours is great!

Hoping to get to 200kg before my birthday (april ), i think thats achevable :whistling:


----------



## nathanlowe

My latest deadlift figures are

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

120kg x 3

Dont know where to go from it though. Might just do it until i get 2nd to last up to 8 reps and last set up to 6.

No idea though.


----------



## babyshins

210 @96kg with belt.. oh and chalk


----------



## Chris1

180kg for 2 @ about 106kg today. It's getting there!!!


----------



## pastanchicken

good man! who the hell has been pulling 400+?????


----------



## dmcc

Well done, sailor.


----------



## dmcc

pastanchicken said:


> good man! who the hell has been pulling 400+?????


ALake, aliacky, coldo, handsome1, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er

I've only heard of Merouria. Maybe people thought it was pounds, not kilograms...


----------



## pastanchicken

that is some weight!! very impressive


----------



## iveyAg

180kg for 6 @ 84kg, belt straps, natural. Never tried a one rep max, would probably end up injuring my back so i only deadlift every 3weeks or so.


----------



## dmcc

You'll only injure yourself if you use bad form. Deads are a great all-round exercise.


----------



## iveyAg

i've got a bit of a dodgy back though, had it x-rayed and everything. doctors orders kind of


----------



## iveyAg

plus i am only training for size, not trying to break any kind of records, and low reps aren't great for that, or so i understand


----------



## dmcc

I once slipped a disc in my back, couldn't sit up in a chair and support my own weight without agony; couldn't stand at all. Yet now I can still deadlift 220. It's all in the form mate - good form and a lighter weight.


----------



## iveyAg

just not worth the risk IMO, you risk losing months of training, and the risk outweighs the benefit i think.


----------



## ba baracuss

dmcc said:


> *I'm doing about 110kg for reps* (with straps) and I have a weak back - so I look forward to that weight creeping up as it gets stronger. A year ago I was gingerly doing 60 at best.





dmcc said:


> I once slipped a disc in my back, couldn't sit up in a chair and support my own weight without agony; couldn't stand at all. Yet now *I can still deadlift 220*. It's all in the form mate - good form and a lighter weight.


Awesome improvement there mate.

110kg in a under a year :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Dear god - when was that first bit posted???

Edit: 13/01/08. To be fair, the 110 was for reps, the 220 was a 1RM. But I did 185 for reps last week.


----------



## ba baracuss

13/01/08

:rockon:

EDIT you were correct.

Still very impressive however you look at it.


----------



## pastanchicken

still dmcc, great progress, stop being so modest


----------



## Nytol

pastanchicken said:


> good man! who the hell has been pulling 400+?????


No one on here I am pretty sure.

Del is a member and pretty close, but not yet.

Dont think Andy B has ever joined up here?


----------



## pastanchicken

Yeah, 400kg, that's Mark Felix territory isn't it?


----------



## pastanchicken

Andy B as in Andy Bolton?


----------



## Nytol

pastanchicken said:


> Yeah, 400kg, that's Mark Felix territory isn't it?


Yes he has pulled 400, as has Ollie Thompson, but neither of them post here either.


----------



## pastanchicken

Nice one cheers Nytol  Just about to watch One Step Ahead, hear you're in it mare


----------



## ba baracuss

I saw some WSM type thing recently on TV where they were just doing straight deads with a bar and they used straps and maybe suits, I can't remember.

Anyway I think someone managed 405 or something....


----------



## Nytol

pastanchicken said:


> Nice one cheers Nytol  Just about to watch One Step Ahead, hear you're in it mare


Yeah, I'm the tall one


----------



## LiftHeavy

yea ba kevin knee lifted 410 after doin several lifts at lighter reps. Glenn ross can dead 430kg


----------



## jw007

LiftHeavy said:


> yea ba kevin knee lifted 410 after doin several lifts at lighter reps. *Glenn ross can dead 430kg*


He came no where near that when he competed at BPC powerlifting as guest lifter last july


----------



## Chris1

Is the world record still 455kg?


----------



## Nytol

windsor81 said:


> Is the world record still 455kg?


Yes.


----------



## Chris1

Oh well, still got a bit of work left then :lol:


----------



## dmcc

windsor81 said:


> Oh well, still got a bit of work left then :lol:


Bet I beat you to it, sailor boy.


----------



## Chris1

Mmmm, I shall take that wager.

first to 455 gets the WKD in??


----------



## THEMEAT

Mine "was" 184kg for a single but I'm not sure what I was weighing in at then as it was a while ago now. Belt and gloves only. Havent done deads for a while now because I cant get to the gym so I'm now training at home. Would like to see what I could do now tho


----------



## ElfinTan

120kg @ 68kg (May I add 38 years young) on Tuesday. I concede I wore straps because our Texas Power Bar, though being a thing of sheer beauty, is also a savage beast and was ripping my poor dainty hands to shreds!


----------



## supercell

I did 265kg at a bodyweight of 92kgs about 2 weeks ago. Went up slow but steady; no belt, no straps just chalk and a lot of shouting!!!!

Nearly 3x bodyweight but still got a little way to go.

J


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> 120kg @ 68kg (May I add 38 years young) on Tuesday. I concede I wore straps because our Texas Power Bar, though being a thing of sheer beauty, is also a savage beast and was ripping my poor dainty hands to shreds!


 Cant let my gf read this or she will question me forcing her to lift with out straps every work out which cause her daintly little hands and manicures to get messed up:lol:



supercell said:


> I did 265kg at a bodyweight of 92kgs about 2 weeks ago. Went up slow but steady; no belt, no straps just chalk and a lot of shouting!!!!
> 
> Nearly 3x bodyweight but still got a little way to go.
> 
> J


 Awesome lift mate especially when you consider that your body mechanics are certainlty not built for pure deadlifting:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Con - I was such a strap snob and still am to a certain extent but I am really having problems with my hands...to the extent that I sometimes have problems holding a glass because my forearms are so fatigued from training AND massaging. They literally don't have any recovery time and I need to be able to earn a living and my hands are my tools. This time last year I couldn't hold a 5kg db to do side laterals when I was stood straight I had to lean at an angle, I could only do hammer curls and loads of other wee quirks. Luckily I recovered after a weekend massaging at a tattoo show where I did 19 treatments using my forearms and it did the trick lol.

And our Texas Power Bar shows noooooooooooo mercy! I have seen grown men cry! I have seen it rip layers of skin off hands tougher than mine and scalp people that miss judge the height of the bar on the squat rack. :0)

And I have never had a manicure in my life!


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Yeah, I'm the tall one


Erm no.... *I'm* the Tall one...


----------



## Nytol

Tall said:


> Erm no.... *I'm* the Tall one...


But you are not a film star like me,


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> But you are not a film star like me,


Or perhaps I'm just not an attention ho fo sho?


----------



## pauly7582

Andy Bolton 460k attempt. Great motivation.


----------



## mick armstrong

240kg with straps no belt


----------



## GHS

What are you pulling now Nytol? At start of the thread you were aiming for 700lbs and maybe 350kg long term. Thread was started a while ago now so just wondering if you reached your goals?

GHS


----------



## englishman78

I should hit 200kg in a one off lift very soon.

Will be with straps as my hands close up by themselves while im at work if I dont.


----------



## AmericanMuscle

here are my deadlift vid's from the meet

665 opener

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p9/ir....1-665opener.flv

705

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p9/iron_bull/?action=view¤t=02-705.flv

735 miss

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p9/ir....=03-735miss.flv


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Con - I was such a strap snob and still am to a certain extent but I am really having problems with my hands...to the extent that I sometimes have problems holding a glass because my forearms are so fatigued from training AND massaging. They literally don't have any recovery time and I need to be able to earn a living and my hands are my tools. This time last year I couldn't hold a 5kg db to do side laterals when I was stood straight I had to lean at an angle, I could only do hammer curls and loads of other wee quirks. Luckily I recovered after a weekend massaging at a tattoo show where I did 19 treatments using my forearms and it did the trick lol.
> 
> And our Texas Power Bar shows noooooooooooo mercy! I have seen grown men cry! I have seen it rip layers of skin off hands tougher than mine and scalp people that miss judge the height of the bar on the squat rack. :0)
> 
> And I have never had a manicure in my life!


 Fully understood i actually ment my post in jest not a serious comment against you

I know what you mean about the texas bar i have had so many blood hands over the years from that thing its not even funny, my hands look about 50 years older than the rest of me:lol:

BTW love the vids you put up i even use your training vid as encouragement for my gf:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> Fully understood i actually *ment my post in jest* not a serious comment against you
> 
> I know what you mean about the texas bar i have had so many blood hands over the years from that thing its not even funny, my hands look about 50 years older than the rest of me:lol:
> 
> BTW love the vids you put up i even use your training vid as encouragement for my gf:thumbup1:


I know....it's just my feeling of utter guilt:whistling:

Ah the TPB is a indeed like a dangerous liason!

Glad you like the vid!


----------



## Nytol

GHS said:


> What are you pulling now Nytol? At start of the thread you were aiming for 700lbs and maybe 350kg long term. Thread was started a while ago now so just wondering if you reached your goals?
> 
> GHS


302.5 a few weeks back which was an unexpected PB, I was not planning on going for it, but everything felt good that day.

Deadlifting has been very inconsistent since the start of this thread, :blush:

320 is my goal, then 330 which will be 3 x bodyweight.

Anything above that will be a bonus


----------



## GHS

Nytol said:


> 302.5 a few weeks back which was an unexpected PB, I was not planning on going for it, but everything felt good that day.
> 
> Deadlifting has been very inconsistent since the start of this thread, :blush:
> 
> 320 is my goal, then 330 which will be 3 x bodyweight.
> 
> Anything above that will be a bonus


 Still a mssive weight to be pulling mate :thumb: Keep us posted.

GHS


----------



## Guest

240kg @ 89kg age 18 with straps


----------



## dmcc

Better update this I suppose...

*245kg *with straps (not sure that I actually needed them).


----------



## coldo

Done 150kg x5 today. No straps, belt, chalk etc.

Dunno what my 1RM would be, maybe be able to tear out a 200kg lift.


----------



## TAT 70

220k x 5 @ 105kg.

Last time i tried a single i got 240 but haven`t done

a single or pulled from the floor since.

No straps/belt just chalk & loud music.

:thumb:


----------



## bigwill_sunn

im really just starting to deadlift properly this past 4-6 weeks...

I think my lifting is going well too

Im solely on whey gain atm too

im 80kg and im deadlifting 120kg for 8 easy enuff reps

looking for 140kg within the next month


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> 302.5 a few weeks back which was an unexpected PB, I was not planning on going for it, but everything felt good that day.
> 
> Deadlifting has been very inconsistent since the start of this thread, :blush:
> 
> 320 is my goal, then 330 which will be 3 x bodyweight.
> 
> Anything above that will be a bonus


Damn Nytol, you're a strong mofo:thumbup1:

My personal best was 515lbs for 1 rep(not sure what that is in kg) I used straps and a belt. Unfortunately I have not been able to deadlift in a long time due to a herniated disc(L5)


----------



## dmcc

515lbs = 234kg. Nice lift Bri.


----------



## Richards9876

2RM @ 140kgs - Pretty crap compared to most guys on here but given that before Christmas i was Deadlifting 100kgs i am pretty chuffed.


----------



## englishman78

200kg as of today.

Will try 210kg next week.


----------



## Chris1

200kg as of today. Thought was good until I voted in the poll and found out I am 1 of 144 that have done 200+, bugger.

Still, no straps, no belt, no chalk, no versace handbag, lip gloss or mascare. Just as god intended it.

Screaming and crying like a 4 year old who'd just dropped her ice cream.


----------



## dmcc

Bless, you were very excited when you called me from the gym  Not shabby at all for someone who's only been deadlifting since last October.


----------



## tmacf

220kg with belt and chalk. 95kg bodyweight and cutting last friday.


----------



## Les Kent

Ive deadlift 250kg, my bw is 82kg, only belt n calk


----------



## heavyweight

Toregar said:


> 158.757329 kilograms for two at a bodyweight of 86.1825503 kilograms. I have trouble with personal bests, but can rep out weight. I can do 142.881597 kilograms for 10 smooth reps, but can only do 16 kg more for 2
> 
> I used a belt, no chalk/straps/AAS ... Though I would like to get the chalk and straps... And eventually dabble in the dark side
> 
> I'm currently at 99.7903214 kilograms, and am going in easy on the DL as I injured my lower back not too long ago. Hopefully I can push that to a 200 KG by the end of Winter.


What the F*ck? How did u get these numbers?

Just made me think of an idea but i don't know how it would work. It would be a resistance type machine where you type in how many reps u want to do and your max rep then it will give u your required pressure against you. Does this make any sense or is it just stupid


----------



## powerlifter8

Pulled 180kg tonight, had 182.5kg ni the bag (and it felt easy) but my grip slipped near lockout...ragin!


----------



## mattiasl

230kg 5 years ago

Did 4 reps on 200kg in dec last year.


----------



## patterson27

220 kg, raw, at 87 kg body weight -- but that was, like, two years ago :-(

Wanna get back up to 200 kg+.


----------



## Hobbit JT

110kg for 1, With straps and no belt. I'm 17, clean, 5'10 and 74kg in weight


----------



## Was_Eric

5 reps at 150kg

someone once told me that you can add 20% to the weight of your 5 rep max to work out your 1 rep max (is that true do u reckon?)

that would give me 180, never tried tho


----------



## eurgar

erics44 said:


> 5 reps at 150kg
> 
> someone once told me that you can add 20% to the weight of your 5 rep max to work out your 1 rep max (is that true do u reckon?)
> 
> that would give me 180, never tried tho


I think the only real way to know your 1 rep max is to actually do 1 rep with your max weight


----------



## Was_Eric

eurgar said:


> I think the only real way to know your 1 rep max is to actually do 1 rep with your max weight


your probly right, ill try it and test the theory


----------



## TOBE

180kg for 2 reps

Hoping to be in the 200kg + group before my 20th birthday on the 27th april!!

Realistic target or am i getting a bit exited?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

140kg for 1, no belt or chalk. Just me and the bar  i was bare foot.

Been training since october and im 18 at 90kg


----------



## welsh_ryan

170kg for 2 tonight havent gone for anything higher yet looking for 190-200 before summer hopfully :thumbup1:


----------



## gerg

struggling to increase my DL lately, probably due to dodgy diet though, as I've been cutting slightly.

Really want to hit 2xbw at 150kg, stuck on 140 at the moment :S


----------



## iron head case

I have managed 220 for 1.

no belt,grips and totals natural.

I have a clip of me warming up with 140kg


----------



## powerlifter8

Pulled 185kg today @75kg bodyweight in comp, felt like there was at least another 2.5kg in the tank!


----------



## notorious1990

have done 200KG for 2

in the gym, straps


----------



## jjj

140kg 8 reps with just belt, 180kg 5 reps belt and wraps


----------



## laurie g

6 @ 220 with no wraps and dieting

260 for 2 off season with straps


----------



## MasterBlaster

I haven't done PB yet... I do 405 lbs or 184 kg for 8 reps, Raw


----------



## Goose

I havn't done PB either.. always go Raw. prob around 200ish but with straps more.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Who's the chaps doing 400+ kg's??


----------



## Goose

*cough*  *cough*


----------



## Bulldozer

TaintedSoul said:


> Who's the chaps doing 400+ kg's??


Probably bullsh!tters :whistling:


----------



## TAT 70

At Englands Strongest Man U105KG Qualifier on sunday i pulled a totaly

raw 220k for 8 reps under the refereeing of Terry Hollands.Each rep

was dead stop .


----------



## spike1

feel really weak after reading everyone else, but have only deadlifted 3 times.

90kg x 3 but has still gone up from 73kg my first time


----------



## marc5180

I've done 140kg for 4 at 80kg bodyweight, i've never tried to do a 1 rep max. Maybe tuesday i will try it.


----------



## mbpt

i got 2 reps out at 220kg last week but then the owner jumped in on deads and pulled 12 reps easily!! Something to aim for...


----------



## phenom82

200 kg raw at 12.5 stone. Not done a 1rm deadlift from the floor for a while. Do them off the power rack now for reps.


----------



## martin brown

phenom82 said:


> 200 kg raw at 12.5 stone. Not done a 1rm deadlift from the floor for a while. Do them off the power rack now for reps.


Impressive - ha ha you could have had more too if you wanted it TBH.


----------



## Captain Hero

lets see did 100kg 3 x 3 at a bodyweight of 70kgs

and just yesterday did 95kgs 20 reps at a bodyweight of 72kgs

Dont know what my 1rm would be!!!


----------



## phenom82

martin brown said:


> Impressive - ha ha you could have had more too if you wanted it TBH.


 Haha-Good thing i didnt lie about my lift!

What deadlift you hoping for next week bud?


----------



## one-more-rep

Personal best today, 135kg x 4 reps. body weight 63kg. Hubby managed the same weight, for 7 reps, he's 74kg. Only a matter of time before i beat him !


----------



## martin brown

phenom82 said:


> Haha-Good thing i didnt lie about my lift!
> 
> What deadlift you hoping for next week bud?


Im not sure pal, depends whats at stake in terms of total and placing!

If I've nothing to lose I'll have a go at 317.5kg (700lbs)


----------



## standardflexer

200kg for 3 reps, currently on nothing and havent been for the last 5 months thats good for my gym don't know about others.


----------



## dmcc

This morning I pulled 230 for 2x3, then some lighter sets, there's only about 4 people in my gym I ever see deadlifting and I'm one of them.


----------



## siovrhyl

240 kg with belt and chalk single but there's definatly a 250 there this week


----------



## s4m

200kg for 2 no straps just chalk @ 87kg. There is a guy in his 40s at my gym who used to powerlift and his 1rm was 275kg at a bodyweight of 72kg dont know if thats common but i thought it was pretty impressive for a natty!


----------



## jay4146

200kg for 5 reps at 90kg bodyweight with belt


----------



## dmcc

Yesterday, pulled 240 for 1x3, 1x2.


----------



## Gym Bunny

115kg x1 before Christmas with chalk.


----------



## robisco11

180kg x3 for me

belt and chalk, unassisted at bodyweight of 74kg


----------



## eurgar

Got couple of ne PB tonight, previous best was 300kg, tonight got 305kg x1 and 310kg x 1, weight felt quite good wish would of goine a bit heavier now. Next target 317.5kg (700lbs)


----------



## Robbyg

Today i did 6 reps from 100kgx6 working up to 175kg x3 and 180kgx2 so had a great session No wraps belt just chalk tidy No gear either. On a keto diet too bargin


----------



## Tall

Robbyg said:


> Today i did 6 reps from 100kgx6 working up to 175kg x3 and 180kgx2 so had a great session No wraps belt just chalk tidy No gear either


Nice work Robby :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg

Cheers buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## bearman

220kg x1 no belt or straps or chalk, unassisted


----------



## ElfinTan

Got a new one of 125kg @65kg


----------



## TOBE

Pulled 190kg last week, just straps @ 83kg BW.

Gonna try 200kg in 2 weeks as it went up easier than I exected, will report back in!


----------



## dmcc

Another update: 260kg.


----------



## martin brown

dmcc said:


> Another update: 260kg.


6 plates- nice!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Did 200kg's for 1 rep lastnight. And did 7 reps of 170kg's before that.


----------



## Adam_W

Not done 1 rep max from floor but had 230 x 2 from 6"blocks. Have only recently started doing Lower reps higher weight, so looking to improve on that.

No straps or wraps. Only chalk and a belt. 87kg natural.


----------



## anabolic ant

2 weeks ago did 240kg with straps,no belt or anything else,i also did 220kg,with no straps,no belt etc!!!

last week did almost,3 inches away from completion 250kg,but wasnt in the right frame of mind/psyche!!!!

this week i'll try 240kg no straps etc and might try 260kg with straps!!!


----------



## YoungGun

205kg Raw a few weeks ago, not really happy with that, might go for 215kg this week.


----------



## ragahav

No strap, belt (actually never use 'em) ..102 kg for 2 reps


----------



## bbeweel

Well i dont do dead lifts as it irritates my lower back (an old injury) but the last time i did try it was 190kg for 6 ,i think if i did dead lift every week this figure could be alot higher.


----------



## Martin Jones

I've done 320kg @ 105kg.... although haven't improved on that now i'm 120kg.... not yet anyway.


----------



## siovrhyl

now your just showing off lol


----------



## gerg

150kg raw @ 75kg bodyweight and natty :innocent:


----------



## jw007

gerg said:


> 150kg raw @ 75kg bodyweight and natty :innocent:


only double bodyweight?????

Total BETA lift


----------



## jw007

jw007 said:


> only double bodyweight?????
> 
> Total BETA lift


Oh and I can say this cause I did 180kg in PL comp at [email protected] raw and natty...

So makes lift even more BETA:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall

gerg said:


> 150kg raw @ 75kg bodyweight and natty :innocent:


Your DL, strength and size will go up when you ditch that MetCon nonsense and start training properly.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Those guys who vote 400+ deadlifts must do some videos


----------



## Martinb

170kg @ 70kgish BW. Want to try and get to 200kg by the end of the year. Or at least very close.


----------



## Martinb

Also, Who pull Conventional? and who pull Sumo?


----------



## eurgar

Martinb said:


> Also, Who pull Conventional? and who pull Sumo?


never tryed sumo


----------



## siovrhyl

convetional for me !!


----------



## martin brown

Mikazagreat said:


> Those guys who vote 400+ deadlifts must do some videos


Or maybe do some comps...

That's the net for you!


----------



## powerlifter8

I pull conventional, gonna try for a 1rm in another couple of months just before I turn 21, hopefully get triple bodyweight!


----------



## Guest

250kg for 1 rep max. Shame my bench and squat are pretty sh*t. Gave up deadlifting as loading and unloading the bar was a ball ache!!


----------



## ElfinTan

New PB of 140kg!!!! Fcking chuffed as mint balls!!!!!! @70kg!


----------



## solidcecil

im going to try a new pb of 140kg today. might not sound alot to everybody. but i will be very happy if i can manage it!

oh by the way i think this is only the 4th time i have ever done dl


----------



## stevep1941

140kg raw no straps or belts and not on any gear. bodyweight 74kg


----------



## Goose

Nice one tan! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

240 1RM last year.

at the min.. 230 x 8, 12 inches off the floor.

straps, both at about 87kg


----------



## jw007

ElfinTan said:


> New PB of 140kg!!!! Fcking chuffed as mint balls!!!!!! @70kg!


thats pretty impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

got a 190kg today

bodyweight- 79kilos


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> got a 190kg today
> 
> bodyweight- 79kilos


I just inspired you mate!!!!!!!! Olympic Gym Rocks this week!!!!!!!! I do however think you broke Stu:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> thats pretty impressive:thumbup1:


Not bad for an old burd!!!!!!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I do however think you broke Stu:whistling:


FFS not again - hide his shoelaces and get the plastic cutlery out! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I just inspired you mate!!!!!!!! Olympic Gym Rocks this week!!!!!!!! I do however think you broke Stu:whistling:





ParaManiac said:


> FFS not again - hide his shoelaces and get the plastic cutlery out! :whistling:


yep, poor man had to cycle all the way home as well, dont think we'll be seeing him for a few days.

haha come on Glenn thats a bit harsh. no doubt he'll be telling you all about his problems this weekend.....as usual.


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> yep, poor man had to cycle all the way home as well, dont think we'll be seeing him for a few days.
> 
> haha come on Glenn thats a bit harsh. no doubt he'll be telling you all about his problems this weekend.....as usual.


Anyone smell gas? :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

I managed 150kg at 77kg earlier. really happy with that!


----------



## Dezw

Most I ever lifted was 200 but for 2 reps!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I managed 90kg snatch DL for 2 reps yesterday. Quite chuffed with that....roll on 100kg


----------



## dmcc

270kg for 1 yesterday, strapped.

Plus 260 raw just beforehand.


----------



## Iron19

pulled 200 kg yesterday. Used straps. Not big for most on here but still it made me happy.


----------



## jameston

180kg @ 81kg hoping to get 200 up very soon ha ha


----------



## mikeymo

240kg raw at 73kg bodyweight hoping 2 get 250 or even 260kg by end of the year


----------



## coldo

BOOOMM 200kg lift today, natty with straps. 

Well chuffed. Going to Ibiza on Friday though, so after eating and drinking in excess when i'm there, i'll be back to square one when im back! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Harry Sacks

190kg with straps.

will do 200kg on monday


----------



## Eklektik

242.5 for 2 clean reps and one messy, only chalk.


----------



## driving iron 2

180 WITH STRAPS is my best so far


----------



## guesty121

260, not to shabby for 17


----------



## VXR-Lovely

150kg, only done it twice though.


----------



## martin brown

Who are the 10 BS'ers who voted 400kg+????


----------



## eurgar

martin brown said:


> Who are the 10 BS'ers who voted 400kg+????


Was thinking that my self


----------



## dmcc

martin brown said:


> Who are the 10 BS'ers who voted 400kg+????





eurgar said:


> Was thinking that my self


Click on the numbers to see who voted what.

ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er


----------



## M_at

dmcc said:


> Click on the numbers to see who voted what.
> 
> ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er


They didn't see the k - must have thought it was just grams :lol:


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Done 160 now will try 165 tomorrow.

160 at 76kg no straps or anything.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I've hit 200

Couldn't quite get 210 yesterday though, got it just below the knees and couldn't get it any further, will get it next week though


----------



## TOBE

Finally got 200kg last week, was made up, just straps

I can remember when i was struggling on 140kg


----------



## martin brown

dmcc said:


> ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er


Well done guys!


----------



## dmcc

Martin can I assume you're being just a tad sarky there? :lol:


----------



## BigBiff

242 today for sets, did 5 reps on first set, will up it in 1 week to 245


----------



## martin brown

dmcc said:


> Martin can I assume you're being just a tad sarky there? :lol:


Possibly!

I'm not 100% sure but I think the only 400kg+ deadlifters in the UK at the minute are Andy Bolton (of course) and Mark Felix. Neither of which post on here or use those usernames....

Delroy Mcqueen will be added to the list in the near future I'm sure though the way he's going.


----------



## Martin Jones

Yeah I agree... just come out with it.... poeple are full of ****.

As you have mentioned only Andy, Mark and Terry Hollands have pulled 400kg+

I know of a few close but not on here.


----------



## BlitzAcez

So incredible.

World record

The record for the tire deadlift (in which hummer tires are used in place of plates) under WPO powerlifting rules is 498.9 kg (1100 lbs) by Benedikt Magnússon.

The record for an equipped deadlift (a deadlift performed using a deadlift suit using a standard bar and plates) is 457.2 kg (1008 lbs) by Andy Bolton.[1]

The record for a raw deadlift (a deadlift performed without the aid of a deadlift suit) is 423.2 kg (931.04 lbs) by Andy Bolton.

The world record for the one handed deadlift is 333.2 kg (734.5 lbs) by Hermann Goerner.[citation needed]


----------



## bigbob33

Ive just started doing deads on my workout yesterday I managed 172kg


----------



## Nitrolen

I did a pb the other day - 220kg's.


----------



## Si Train

Mine is only 110 at the moment but i'm increasing well and just got my technique nailed


----------



## breamking

140 kgs stiff leg deadlift for me


----------



## dave_jenks

im clean and do 230kg deadlift at 100kg, with a belt nothing esle


----------



## lshannon41

did 130k for 3 today followed by 120 for 5, first time I've gone heavy (for me) on deadlifts since a minor lower back injury a while back. Have done 160 in past. Raw, natty, I weigh just under80ks.


----------



## dmcc

Can I change my vote? Pulled 300 this morning :thumb:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

215kg 1 rep


----------



## powerlifter8

190kg x 1 now, 75kg bodyweight.


----------



## dmcc

Isn't that more than you pulled in comp?


----------



## powerlifter8

yeah mate, a new PB, goin for 200kg next week...


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

260KG at 85kg bodyweight, just me and the bar with no shoes on no gloves or belt or chalk!


----------



## M_at

I'm not voting yet - first time I tried a 1RM was today. 200kgs at 84kg bodyweight


----------



## dmcc

305kg. I need to change my vote.

(Soz Matt, I had to.)


----------



## M_at

Why are you apologising? You have been at it longer than me and you're part the reason I can say I've pulled 200kg - 145 5x5 next week though.


----------



## dmcc

Perhaps. But as I pointed out yesterday, you've progressed at deadlifting much quicker than I did.


----------



## YoungGun

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> 260KG at 85kg bodyweight, just me and the bar with no shoes on no gloves or belt or chalk!


 Very impressive mate. How tall are you?


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> 305kg. I need to change my vote.
> 
> (Soz Matt, I had to.)


Watch your self Darren! I cant have you out pulling me so keep your deadlift at around 330kg max, thanks!

:lol:Well done buddy thats awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

dmcc said:


> 305kg. I need to change my vote.
> 
> (Soz Matt, I had to.)


 Nice lifting :thumb: , makes my 250kg attempt by the end of the year look about 5hite.


----------



## dmcc

Sorry Con, I have my sights set on 340 at the competition


----------



## Guest

martin brown said:


> Possibly!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I think the only 400kg+ deadlifters in the UK at the minute are Andy Bolton (of course) and Mark Felix. Neither of which post on here or use those usernames....
> 
> Delroy Mcqueen will be added to the list in the near future I'm sure though the way he's going.


Hollands too?


----------



## dmcc

Terry has done 415 I believe but I can't remember if that was strapped or not.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Sorry if this sounds dumb but how do you build up to a 1 rep max?


----------



## dmcc

Seyyed said:


> Sorry if this sounds dumb but how do you build up to a 1 rep max?


Not dumb at all.

I assume you mean actually doing it on the day. For me, I pick the weight I want to lift - rarely a true 1RM but generally not far off, as you don't know what you can do until you do it. During the week, I picture myself lifting it, and lifting it easily.

On the day, I'll do some very light reps to warm up then do progressively heavier singles till I'm close to the 1RM target. For example, when I did 305 - higher than the target I set myself - my whole workout was like this:

60 x8

100 x3

140 x1

180 x1

210 x1

230 x1

250 x1

270 x1

290 x1

305 x1

The progressively heavier singles prepare your body for the big lift, and so it doesn't actually seem as bad as it would otherwise. This works for me, and it works for others I've trained with too.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

dmcc said:


> Not dumb at all.
> 
> I assume you mean actually doing it on the day. For me, I pick the weight I want to lift - rarely a true 1RM but generally not far off, as you don't know what you can do until you do it. During the week, I picture myself lifting it, and lifting it easily.
> 
> On the day, I'll do some very light reps to warm up then do progressively heavier singles till I'm close to the 1RM target. For example, when I did 305 - higher than the target I set myself - my whole workout was like this:
> 
> 60 x8
> 
> 100 x3
> 
> 140 x1
> 
> 180 x1
> 
> 210 x1
> 
> 230 x1
> 
> 250 x1
> 
> 270 x1
> 
> 290 x1
> 
> 305 x1
> 
> The progressively heavier singles prepare your body for the big lift, and so it doesn't actually seem as bad as it would otherwise. This works for me, and it works for others I've trained with too.


thanks mate, might give it a go, although im too bothered in hitting reps lower than 5 reps, but be nice to do once in a while.


----------



## Jux

Gn have to give 1rm a go .. but atm it's 140 for 8 reps.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Gn have to give 1rm a go .. but atm it's 140 for 8 reps.


Nice one keep us posted on how you get on, I can do 140kg for 6 so be intrested in what you get for a 1 rep max


----------



## Jux

Seyyed said:


> Nice one keep us posted on how you get on, I can do 140kg for 6 so be intrested in what you get for a 1 rep max


Been training for 5 weeks after a 6 month lard-fest..... however i seem stronger than before :confused1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Been training for 5 weeks after a 6 month lard-fest..... however i seem stronger than before :confused1:


Prob all the rest and extra calories:laugh:


----------



## coldo

I'm gonna go for 220kg x1 tonight. Done 210x2 last week so in theory.....


----------



## coldo

coldo said:


> I'm gonna go for 220kg x1 tonight. Done 210x2 last week so in theory.....


BOOOOOMMMMM!!! 220x1 tonight!

Was a bit hitched tbh but it came cleanly off the floor. It all counts :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I've got my sights on 160kg by the end of the year!!! Dropping training right back to big boy (girl) stuff so fingers crossed...and back holding out ;0)


----------



## pastanchicken

dmcc said:


> Not dumb at all.
> 
> I assume you mean actually doing it on the day. For me, I pick the weight I want to lift - rarely a true 1RM but generally not far off, as you don't know what you can do until you do it. During the week, I picture myself lifting it, and lifting it easily.
> 
> On the day, I'll do some very light reps to warm up then do progressively heavier singles till I'm close to the 1RM target. For example, when I did 305 - higher than the target I set myself - my whole workout was like this:
> 
> 60 x8
> 
> 100 x3
> 
> 140 x1
> 
> 180 x1
> 
> 210 x1
> 
> 230 x1
> 
> 250 x1
> 
> 270 x1
> 
> 290 x1
> 
> 305 x1
> 
> The progressively heavier singles prepare your body for the big lift, and so it doesn't actually seem as bad as it would otherwise. This works for me, and it works for others I've trained with too.


Cheers Darren. Never tried anything like that, having said that I don't really train for strength. Good advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

going for a new 1RM myself tonight.

Gorilla mode on! ggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rodrigo

140 kg for 6 and traps were fooked next day brilliant exercise, bad back is gone so kilos will be movin up (hopefully)


----------



## hrfc

In yesterdays back session got 140kg x13. Heaviest lift though 200kg with belt and straps at 78kg bodyweight, havnt got that again since tho!


----------



## Harry Sacks

my current 1rm is 220kg, 230kg has been a sticking point for the last few weeks


----------



## coldo

New PB for me - 230kg.

Vid;






Excuse ropey form :whistling:


----------



## Harry Sacks

got 225kg tonight, gonna go for 230kg next week


----------



## coldo

Just updating again, hit 235kg for 2 last night.

Delighted :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Cheese

190kg Last Monday. With straps.


----------



## tom0311

185kg 1RM at 87kg bodyweight, natty and just chalk on hands.


----------



## corbuk

180kg 

Hope to do 200 in a month


----------



## Jux

160 after 3 and a half months.  Hoping for 200kg by jan 10.


----------



## lockhes

just done 100kg not much compared to you lot but everybodys got start somewere

i could do more maybe 110 or 120 but my grip goes so going to invest in straps and some grip training


----------



## Jux

lockhes said:


> just done 100kg not much compared to you lot but everybodys got start somewere
> 
> i could do more maybe 110 or 120 but my grip goes so going to invest in straps and some grip training


Alternating grip perhaps?


----------



## big_jim_87

220kg for 1 maybe with no straps but 240for 7 with straps. my grip is dog shyt!


----------



## lockhes

Lloyd DA said:


> Alternating grip perhaps?


that does help a little


----------



## solidcecil

got 190x1 yesterday just chalk


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nytol said:


> It looks as if it has worked!!!
> 
> For me it is 300kg raw in the gym, and 300kg equipped in a 3 lift comp.
> 
> This was at *105kg* bodyweight.
> 
> Please state if your lift is raw or equipped, although DL suits do not give the sort of increase that bench and squat suits do.
> 
> My short term goal is *317.5kg* which I believe is 700lb; longer term, I think I have 350kg in me. We shall see.


3x your bodyweight then?

I know thats not normal as in average trainer normal, but is that pretty much the standard for competitions etc, that ratio?


----------



## Nytol

Zara-Leoni said:


> 3x your bodyweight then?
> 
> I know thats not normal as in average trainer normal, but is that pretty much the standard for competitions etc, that ratio?


I've not hit 3x bodyweight yet, but have not deadlifted much in the past 6 months, 302.5kg at between 105-110kg bodyweight, (I don't weigh myself any more) is my gym max, (no belt or straps).

Anyone who can pull 3 x bodyweight is very strong, national level strong, same as benching 2 x bodyweight raw and strict, not many people in the world can do that.

In comp the ratio of weight to bodyweight will almost always be higher for the lighter lifters.


----------



## dmcc

Jesus and I thought I was doing well pulling 305 at a bodyweight of about 120 - though that was with belt and straps...


----------



## Harry Sacks

I'm currently at 220kg with just a belt and chalk.

235kg with belt and straps.

Body weight of about 97kg


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nytol said:


> I've not hit 3x bodyweight yet, but have not deadlifted much in the past 6 months, 302.5kg at between 105-110kg bodyweight, (I don't weigh myself any more) is my gym max, (no belt or straps).
> 
> Anyone who can pull 3 x bodyweight is very strong, national level strong, same as benching 2 x bodyweight raw and strict, not many people in the world can do that.
> 
> In comp the ratio of weight to bodyweight will almost always be higher *for the lighter lifters.*


By lighter lifters do you mean people who weigh less or people who are lifting lighter...?

Sorry for the dumbass questions but this is starting to interest me now.... never really did before.... 

In competitions I presume there is some dividing catagory? ie by peoples weights or something?

Ak88 posted these in my journal as I asked a similar question there....

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/SquatStandards.html

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/BenchStandards.html

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/DeadliftStandards.html

but it can't be PL based as the weights dont go as high as that lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Jesus and I thought I was doing well pulling 305 at a bodyweight of about 120 - though that was with belt and straps...


So ratio wise if I get 152.5 I've caught ya D....... 

(as if.... pmsl..... :lol: )


----------



## Nytol

Zara-Leoni said:


> By lighter lifters do you mean people who weigh less or people who are lifting lighter...?


Yes, people in the lighter weight classes, normally have a higher ratio.

Powerlifting is a short persons sport, less wasted bodyweight like bone, and less distance to push/pull the weight.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Nytol said:


> Yes, people in the lighter weight classes, normally have a higher ratio.
> 
> Powerlifting is a short persons sport, less wasted bodyweight like bone, and less distance to push/pull the weight.


Ah right cool that makes sense...

Ta


----------



## Guest

So whos the 11 with a 400+ DL then?? Bullsh:ters!


----------



## Dagman72

mikex101 said:


> So whos the 11 with a 400+ DL then?? Bullsh:ters!


Say that to their face 

ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, MASSIVEMONSTER, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er


----------



## Guest

hey, if its true i take my hat off! i really do.

So where were you all on the 200kg for reps challenge?? you could have had JW all over! lol


----------



## Guest

hang on, I know Coldo cant for a start, so hes full of bull, was winging the otherday about only doing 230 or something.


----------



## coldo

mikex101 said:


> hang on, I know Coldo cant for a start, so hes full of bull, was winging the otherday about only doing 230 or something.


PMSL:lol:

240 is my raw 1rm just now. I voted on the poll before i had ever deadlifted any weight so just picked 400kg for a laugh. In reality, i doubt anyone on here has pulled 400kg? Thats Mark Felix/Andy Bolton/Benny Magnusson stuff. Very few in the world can lift that.


----------



## Guest

and then there were 10! lol

240 raw in under a year at your heights nothing to be sniffed at mate. well done.


----------



## coldo

mikex101 said:


> and then there were 10! lol
> 
> 240 raw in under a year at your heights nothing to be sniffed at mate. well done.


:laugh:

Cheers. 250kg is the next target. Back day today ( in 10mins when i finish work) so will go for it if i'm feeling strong.


----------



## Harry Sacks

coldo said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Cheers. 250kg is the next target. Back day today ( in 10mins when i finish work) so will go for it if i'm feeling strong.


Did you manage it?

I've had to drop down in weight, my form wasn't great, was pulling using just back, the guy coaching me has corrected my form and got me using my legs more so need to get used to technique before i can get back up in weight


----------



## Guest

Talkiing of deadlifts Harry, did you get that DL suit?


----------



## Harry Sacks

Nah never heard from the guy.

Would have brought it if he'd contacted me


----------



## coldo

Harry Sacks said:


> Did you manage it?
> 
> I've had to drop down in weight, my form wasn't great, was pulling using just back, the guy coaching me has corrected my form and got me using my legs more so need to get used to technique before i can get back up in weight


No, never managed it. Was gutted tbh as i was quite confident when i went in the gym, was feeling good.

Think i ****ed up my approach to it though. Went too heavy too soon and had nothing in the tank for the big one.

Below was my DL workout; 230 went up fairly easy so went for 250, got it to my knees, couldn't even get it onto quads and hitch it out so just dropped it.

110x 5

180x 5

200x 3

230x 1

250x 0.5!

200x 3

What's the best way to build up to a max lift as i think i'm doing it all wrong?


----------



## Harry Sacks

coldo said:


> No, never managed it. Was gutted tbh as i was quite confident when i went in the gym, was feeling good.
> 
> Think i ****ed up my approach to it though. Went too heavy too soon and had nothing in the tank for the big one.
> 
> Below was my DL workout; 230 went up fairly easy so went for 250, got it to my knees, couldn't even get it onto quads and hitch it out so just dropped it.
> 
> 110x 5
> 
> 180x 5
> 
> 200x 3
> 
> 230x 1
> 
> 250x 0.5!
> 
> 200x 3
> 
> What's the best way to build up to a max lift as i think i'm doing it all wrong?


I train deadlifts with Pat Constantine and the way we did deads last week was

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 3

180 x 3

200 x 2

215 x 2

215 x 1

i couldn't get 215 though cos the change in technique has thrown my right off my game

Dunno if thats the best way to do it, but Pat competes in the 52kg class, and that seems to work well for him


----------



## Guest

Harry Sacks said:


> Nah never heard from the guy.
> 
> Would have brought it if he'd contacted me


Shame, its a steel at that price too.


----------



## godsgifttoearth

before i tore my hamstring i was up to 165kgx10 with straps. that put my calculated 1RM at 220kg. i've never tried a true 1RM deadlift, and never will. dont have the grip strength for a double over hand grip, and im not going down the route of injuring myself with a mixed grip.


----------



## Taylor01

200kg. raw, bit of chalk, no belt. about 79kg bw middle of december. only done it once since to make sure it wasnt a one off


----------



## Old but not out

Not sure about my best single - but before Christmas managed 220kg for 12 reps (100kg body weight using straps)


----------



## Guest

single 245kg.

id like to know who the over 400 lot are


----------



## M_at

1russ100 said:


> single 245kg.
> 
> id like to know who the over 400 lot are


ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, MASSIVEMONSTER, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er


----------



## Guest

M_at said:


> ALake, aliacky, coldo, dan-cov-boxer, doyle369, handsome1, MASSIVEMONSTER, Merouria, Nev, omea1, rob_69er[/quote
> 
> cheers.


----------



## M_at

For a fiver I'll show you how to find out yourself.


----------



## Guest

M_at said:


> For a fiver I'll show you how to find out yourself.


il pay you a tenner if you can actually show me them doing it


----------



## M_at

If I ever see doyle lifting 400kg I may just give you all my money.


----------



## typhoon

240kg new pb as of monday :beer: , tried 250 but not quite there yet, maybe 10k jumps is too much now :thumb:


----------



## breamking

i have done a max off 165 stiff leg deadlift i weigh 82 kilos


----------



## ostrain

200k today..


----------



## WillOdling

I can get 3 sets of 10 out with 4x20kg plates on not sure what the bar weighs though? It's about an 8 foot bar quite thick too any ideas?


----------



## BillC

Wildbill said:


> I can get 3 sets of 10 out with 4x20kg plates on not sure what the bar weighs though? It's about an 8 foot bar quite thick too any ideas?


 If you mean each side, then it's 180kg total, large olympic bar weighs 20kgs. If you mean 4 x20kgs total plus bar 100kgs.


----------



## WillOdling

Thanks, 100kg it is then! Only been deadlifting a few weeks so still getting technique right, I'll go for a 1rm soon and report back


----------



## M_at

Rah 217.5kg now


----------



## Bambi

I will get 200kg by the end of the year. Not maybe. Will.

155kgx1 is the max but doing 5/3/1 on it so gone down a bit for reps


----------



## round 2

180kg max for me. shabby technique at this weight though so a bit dodgy on me back!


----------



## tmacf

i done 210x8 220x6 230x3 last night. Might try a single next week.


----------



## M_at

Rah 220kg now :lol:


----------



## Mark W H

Lifted 155kg with straps and belt at about 85kg bodywieght, but that was over 10 years ago. Lower back issues have retricted me to around 100kg for set of 8-10 in more recent years.


----------



## adonis

260kg for 2 reps from the floor no bouncing


----------



## soggy beer mat

220kg with no belt or chalk, done this 6 times normally only do 180kg 3sets of 10 , but to be honest ive only just started doing them and im finding them great, i manage to shrug the 180kg 3 sets of 15,i weigh about 95kg.im sure i could make 300kg by xmas


----------



## deeppurple

4 years ago at 19 I could hit 8 plates a side. If I remember correctly we couldn't actually fit no more weights onto the bar! That was a 1 rep peak with a quick warm up before to advoid muscle fatigue. I will also mention I did use chalk.

Had meningitis and back injury since then, a few days back I deadlifted 100kg with no problem at all. Just smashed out several sets. Going for 4 plates a side next week. I reckon of course I've lost some of my strength. But seeing how simple 2 plates a side was (no effort whatsoever) I reckon 4 plates a side won't be a struggle at all. Currently I reckon my peak will be around 250kg. When I get back into training (give it 3 months) easily 340 again. By August I'm aiming for 360.


----------



## deeppurple

soggy beer mat said:


> 220kg with no belt or chalk, done this 6 times normally only do 180kg 3sets of 10 , but to be honest ive only just started doing them and im finding them great, i manage to shrug the 180kg 3 sets of 15,i weigh about 95kg.im sure i could make 300kg by xmas


and 220kg without a belt or chalk...wow! that is pretty damn good. without chalk my grip is crap...it is actually amazing what chalk does! It hurts my grip lifting 160kg without chalk...you're doing very well!

not patronising but make sure your posture is perfect if you're not wearing a belt....because one bit of bad luck at those weights and you're in for some bad times!


----------



## deeppurple

Wildbill said:


> I can get 3 sets of 10 out with 4x20kg plates on not sure what the bar weighs though? It's about an 8 foot bar quite thick too any ideas?


WILDBILL

If you're finding 100kg easyish and can bash out multiple reps I'd stick on the 100kg for a few weeks (or even go to just a plate a side at 60kg) without escalating the weight until you know your posture is right.

Deadlift is an excellent muscle builder, it works bloody everything IF done right. If done wrong, you can end up in hospital....and if you are really unlucky you'll never deadlift again. I didn't listen to people when I was younger and even though I could lift serious amounts of weight one day my posture was a bit messy and next thing I know I had a 2 year ban on deadlifting from my doctor.

Once the correct posture comes naturally to you and you can do it day in day out....try once a week 2 warm up sets, then 4 sets of 8 on 100kg. When your posture is perfect and you are not struggling at all on the final set, on the next week chuck a 5 a side on.....then repeat the process. Keep doing this and you'll be putting more weights on the bar faster than you think. HOWEVER DON'T RUSH IT. If you are struggling on the final set....keep to the same weight until you are not. This builds up stamina and your muscles also. This is how I trained, and trust me I lifted heavy fast. I've recently started deadlifting again and I'm going back to this routine.

Good luck in deadlifting....it is an awesome lil thing!


----------



## soggy beer mat

i think im doing it right seen a few videos read up alot and i dont seem to have any low back pain some times a bit pumped but i guess thats normal gonna get a belt soon. my grip has always been good, lucky really


----------



## deeppurple

i recommend a belt to anybody really. it gives the support needed. you don't see people on britains strongest man going 'belts are for pussies' and not wearing them lol!

watching videos is a good way to get the basic idea of how to deadlift, but id get a professional or somebody highly experienced to show you how. Luckily where I am in Kent it was easy getting pro's to show me.

Remember you may feel your posture is right but you cant see from the side of you and one small error on a deadlift can result in severe problems. Get a very experienced person to show you, and to supervise you for the first few sets.

i really think gyms that do deadlift and squats should really have a mandatory induction for anybody who wants to give them a try!


----------



## iMORE_TEST

190kg x 1 (belt and chalk) im around 82kg.


----------



## deeppurple

mate thats good for 82kg!

how long you been training for?


----------



## iMORE_TEST

deeppurple said:


> mate thats good for 82kg!
> 
> how long you been training for?


thanks, and

serious training around a year, serious eating around 7 months, (have been training on and of for around 3 years but didnt know what i was doing).


----------



## woozam

Hi I've been training for just over a year and eat fairly sensible (I think).

Literally just started deadlifting last week and started at 83kg x 7 reps, then 93kgs x 5 reps and 103kgs at 4 reps.

I know that's not a lot of weight but we've all got to start somewhere. I'm on deadlifts tonight so will start at 103kgs and see what happens!! 

Bt the way I weigh 85kgs

Wooz


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> 4 years ago at 19 I could hit 8 plates a side. If I remember correctly we couldn't actually fit no more weights onto the bar! That was a 1 rep peak with a quick warm up before to advoid muscle fatigue. I will also mention I did use chalk.


Strong lad that would probably be a european or even a world record depending on what weight you were. (I did 333kg at 90kg and 19 and that was a GPC world record)


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> Strong lad that would probably be a european or even a world record depending on what weight you were. (I did 333kg at 90kg and 19 and that was a GPC world record)


i don't know where you're from...but i know people in their early 20's who aren't far short of 400kg....

And i was a lot more than 90kg haha. I was was huge then. Not solid muscle, but a lot of fat on top too. I think I wasn't short of 19 stone. I'll have to get a picture of me....man did i have t*ts


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> i don't know where you're from...but i know people in their early 20's who aren't far short of 400kg....
> 
> And i was a lot more than 90kg haha. I was was huge then. Not solid muscle, but a lot of fat on top too. I think I wasn't short of 19 stone. I'll have to get a picture of me....man did i have t*ts


Yeah but they are heavier.

That's why i asked about your weight its not quite as impressive if you weigh over 120kg or so :laugh:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

i could do 160 with straps no belt, after my stint in hospital of which i am still recovering i did a 120 with straps and belt but on the 140 i couldnt quite get it  never touched gear... yet


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah but they are heavier.
> 
> That's why i asked about your weight its not quite as impressive if you weigh over 120kg or so :laugh:


i think now buddy im about 15 stone (95kg). I did put below about i have just got back into deadlifting, 2 plates a side was absolutely no trouble at all. in 4-5 days time i'll put 4 a side on...and i really don't think it'll be trouble at all. 2 plates just felt like lifting a feather from the floor....so luckily it seems not all my strength has gone. Of course I wont get up to 8 plates for quite a while....and I'm intending to get to 105kg before i start getting on the serious weights again


----------



## deeppurple

dutch_scott said:


> 300x 4reps 5 days ago
> 
> 260 for 10
> 
> straps no belt
> 
> then snapped my tri so grrrrr


matey anything over 100kg i'd recommend using a belt. you can still have perfect form and something in your back could give...a belt does give a hellova lot of support.

and in regards to the 260 for 10 reps....buddy that is not half bad at all! Some of Britains strongest men on the qualifiers do only about 6 on 280! Good on ya man


----------



## bigkiwi

Did 320kg for 2 reps Saturday - straps and belt


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> matey anything over 100kg i'd recommend using a belt. you can still have perfect form and something in your back could give...a belt does give a hellova lot of support.
> 
> and in regards to the 260 for 10 reps....buddy that is not half bad at all! Some of Britains strongest men on the qualifiers do only about 6 on 280! Good on ya man


LMAO at this whole post.


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> i don't know where you're from...but *i know people in their early 20's who aren't far short of 400kg....*
> 
> And i was a lot more than 90kg haha. I was was huge then. Not solid muscle, but a lot of fat on top too. I think I wasn't short of 19 stone. I'll have to get a picture of me....man did i have t*ts


Who, name some names???

Must be strongmen as cant think of any powerlifters that fit your description. And the strongmen i can think of who are good deadlifters oli t, terry h, felix are all much older than these guys you know.


----------



## woozam

Can anyone recommend a belt or should I just go for the original tanned leather one which is shaped?

Wooz


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> pi55 off do they
> 
> ive seen ollie thompson do 310 for ten so i think not.. and 60kg wud take prob 3 years to get too
> 
> *AND FOR JW IT IS NOT RACK DEADS c5nt*!!! iv nailed 430 for above knee rack pull u gypo hater!!!
> 
> iv done below knee stiff legged 7 for 10 with tom watching as his height for rack deads is below my knee meaning im pulling from straight leg to start lift...


whatever snotty scotty









xxxxx


----------



## J4M13

170kg for 1 rep at 66kg (just chalk)


----------



## cecil_sensation

my best so far is 145kg 4 reps

was happy with that seeming last year was only on 120kg


----------



## Zara-Leoni

110kg now 

I weigh 60kg.

No chalk, no straps


----------



## typhoon

pb of 240kg been stuck there a while now :confused1: , pulled 220for 3 reps just chalk on friday :thumb:


----------



## WRT

oliver Roberts said:


> my best so far is 145kg 4 reps
> 
> was happy with that seeming last year was only on 120kg


You added 25kg in a year?


----------



## Guest

I can deadlift 400kg for 3 reps, well I could but I hurt my knee and now im down to 100kg (without a belt!!! hardcore) I was going to do strongman but I couldnt be bothered.

whaattt?  its the internet


----------



## typhoon

Dan said:


> I can deadlift 400kg for 3 reps, well I could but I hurt my knee and now im down to 100kg (*without a belt*!!! hardcore) I was going to do strongman but I couldnt be bothered.
> 
> whaattt?  its the internet


Dont you know deadlifting anything over 100kg without a belt will explode ure spine into a thousand pieces!!! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dan said:


> I can deadlift 400kg for 3 reps, well I could but I hurt my knee and now im down to 100kg (without a belt!!! hardcore) I was going to do strongman but I couldnt be bothered.
> 
> whaattt?  its the internet


lmao :laugh:


----------



## deeppurple

QUOTE -

pi55 off do they

ive seen ollie thompson do 310 for ten so i think not.. and 60kg wud take prob 3 years to get too

***






Paul Carter, and that boy's pretty damn strong.

280kg....watch


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> QUOTE -
> 
> pi55 off do they
> 
> ive seen ollie thompson do 310 for ten so i think not.. and 60kg wud take prob 3 years to get too
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Carter, and that boy's pretty damn strong.
> 
> 280kg....watch


At qualifiers guys are def not pulling 300+ for 10, oli thompson is super strong deadlifter so not a good example. The standard is obviously better at BSM but anyone can do a qualifier..

So agree with you there deeppurple. He looks like he will damage his lower back at some point hyperextending like that though at lockout.

Again i will ask - who do you know in their early 20s who are close to pulling 400kg???


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dig said:


> Again i will ask - who do you know in their early 20s who are close to pulling 400kg???


He knows no one.

Plus i bet his 340kg involved straps or from the rack or some **** like that.

Give me a fvcking break "close to 400kg in early 20s"

FYI deeppurple the funny thing is you don't realize that my self and Dig are quite aware of these things having competed on the national/euro/world platform but by all means go ahead.


----------



## J4M13

Jack Macintosh(sp) off sugden barbell pulled 380kg the other day im sure i read or heard and he is 21 if im correct.


----------



## Dig

J4M13 said:


> Jack Macintosh(sp) off sugden barbell pulled 380kg the other day im sure i read or heard and he is 21 if im correct.


Had a quick look for him, never heard of him before. He is one strong [email protected], really impressive at 21.

Not close to a 400kg deadlift though from what i can find, has a youtube vid of 350kg pb and then failing 365kg a month ago.


----------



## jw007

Dig said:



> At qualifiers guys are def not pulling 300+ for 10, *oli thompson is super strong deadlifter* so not a good example. The standard is obviously better at BSM but anyone can do a qualifier..
> 
> So agree with you there deeppurple. He looks like he will damage his lower back at some point hyperextending like that though at lockout.
> 
> Again i will ask - who do you know in their early 20s who are close to pulling 400kg???


He does not lift anymore (well not like he used to)

Down to about 17-18st and is doing MMA

saw him last friday

He tore his bicep off too doing DL


----------



## WillOdling

215 including bar now, got some straps come tonight so I'll try again with them next back day


----------



## Dig

jw007 said:


> He does not lift anymore (well not like he used to)
> 
> Down to about 17-18st and is doing MMA
> 
> saw him last friday
> 
> He tore his bicep off too doing DL


I saw the vid of the bicep tear, nasty as they all are, i imagined he would have gone back to strongman. He worked up to a heavy deadlift again after the tear though didnt he?

What is he like at MMA? Decent standard?

Any idea why he quit strongman?


----------



## jw007

Dig said:


> I saw the vid of the bicep tear, nasty as they all are, i imagined he would have gone back to strongman. He worked up to a heavy deadlift again after the tear though didnt he?
> 
> What is he like at MMA? Decent standard?
> 
> Any idea why he quit strongman?


His tear healed well, and went back strongman, but plagued by injuries think, so yeah his dead was good again

But couldnt regain past form

Hes current ZT fight Heavyweight champ I think

He came 2nd in that MMA prize fighter thing 8 heavyweights fight for 10k cash prize

Well lost in final

So hes not the best technically obviously as not doing it as long as most, but has awesome strength on his side

Wil prob do well in future in MMA


----------



## Dig

jw007 said:


> His tear healed well, and went back strongman, but plagued by injuries think, so yeah his dead was good again
> 
> But couldnt regain past form
> 
> Hes current ZT fight Heavyweight champ I think
> 
> He came 2nd in that MMA prize fighter thing 8 heavyweights fight for 10k cash prize
> 
> Well lost in final
> 
> So hes not the best technically obviously as not doing it as long as most, but has awesome strength on his side
> 
> Wil prob do well in future in MMA


Cheers mate v interesting.

Wouldnt fancy a slap off him thats for sure!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

How is your deadlift these days Neil?

Has your stupidly big bench gone up lately, probs in the 300kgs by now fvcker LOL


----------



## J4M13

Dig said:


> Had a quick look for him, never heard of him before. He is one strong [email protected], really impressive at 21.
> 
> Not close to a 400kg deadlift though from what i can find, has a youtube vid of 350kg pb and then failing 365kg a month ago.


I was told by another member off Sugden barbell from my gym that he has very recently pulled 380kg, ill try and find out for sure tomorrow. Watched him in a couple of contests now and its unbelievable how strong he is for his age and size.


----------



## Dig

Lois_Lane said:


> How is your deadlift these days Neil?
> 
> Has your stupidly big bench gone up lately, probs in the 300kgs by now fvcker LOL


Bag of sh1t tbh:lol: 292.5 last comp, failed 302.5. If i had taken a max in training sure i would have pulled at least 300, plan to give that a go in next couple months.

Bench was flying in training 320kg to 0.5" board but only 290kg last comp.

Not benched really since nov last year though, not training for pl at moment due to lack of funds to travel regularly to train and cant be @rsed using equipment by myself. Will maybe do a raw comp toward end of year but cant bench raw at the moment as bi tendon is painful from an old injury, gunna give it a go next week though.


----------



## deeppurple

Dig said:


> At qualifiers guys are def not pulling 300+ for 10, oli thompson is super strong deadlifter so not a good example. The standard is obviously better at BSM but anyone can do a qualifier..
> 
> So agree with you there deeppurple. He looks like he will damage his lower back at some point hyperextending like that though at lockout.
> 
> Again i will ask - who do you know in their early 20s who are close to pulling 400kg???


I will not name them as it's not a famous person and it's wrong to just name people. All I will say is they are from Kent, they train in one of the best gyms in Britain (so that really should give it away) and he's only 23.


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> I will not name them as it's not a famous person and it's wrong to just name people. All I will say is they are from Kent, they train in one of the best gyms in Britain (so that really should give it away) and he's only 23.


So just 1 lad now not a few lads???

Wrong to just name people pmsl!! Its wrong to name people if you are bullsh1tting but if not then what is wrong with it, you are complimenting them afterall!!!

I questioned it as i am interested who these people are, i would find it very impressive as i cant think of anyone, i arent saying there def isnt anyone.

I know the group of pl that train in kent, dave mannering and those guys but none of those pull near 400kg unless someone else has started training there.


----------



## deeppurple

Dig said:


> So just 1 lad now not a few lads???
> 
> Wrong to just name people pmsl!! Its wrong to name people if you are bullsh1tting but if not then what is wrong with it, you are complimenting them afterall!!!
> 
> I questioned it as i am interested who these people are, i would find it very impressive as i cant think of anyone, i arent saying there def isnt anyone.
> 
> I know the group of pl that train in kent, dave mannering and those guys but none of those pull near 400kg unless someone else has started training there.


no offence but i feel you may be slightly egotistical.

-you do not know everybody who is 'strong'.

-you do not know who i am, and sorry to sound smug but i used to be able to dl mental amounts when i used to train hard and offen.

-admittedly a typo on my error, it is not just 1 person i personally know, it is actually 3 people.

-you know the 'group of people' who train in kent....there are 5 gyms all within 10 minutes drive of me....you know all of them? I could probably go about and meet 10 people from this area who are immensly strong ....and you probably haven't heard of any of them. Just because they haven't entered a competition makes them weak?!?!?

if you feel i am lying, then i respect that. but to continue to go on about it trying to make you feel right and me feel wrong/small is a bit childish really.

i don't wish to name anybody who isn't well known as I sure as hell wouldn't want my name plastered on the internet. It's out of sheer respect. Im sure if they wanted to be well known perhaps some of them would enter a competition. But perhaps they do it for themselves and leisure.

There are people in this world who are far better guitarists than Brian May from Queen....yet aren't near enough all of those not heard of!?

Lets not try to put each other down, this is a multi-person forum. There's enough hate in the world without people trying to start an immature bicker over 'lies'.


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Give me a fvcking break "close to 400kg in early 20s"


Sorry to put a cat amongst the pigeons here but:-






you could say thats close to 400 at early 20's


----------



## chrisj22

mikex101 said:


> Sorry to put a cat amongst the pigeons here but:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could say thats close to 400 at early 20's


Strong mofo! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

its not me. lol


----------



## corbuk

mikex101 said:


> Sorry to put a cat amongst the pigeons here but:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could say thats close to 400 at early 20's


Nice lift matey :thumb:


----------



## Guest

corbuk said:


> Nice lift matey :thumb:


Again, not me. not 21 and not lifting 380. lol I bloody wish!

Hes on sugdon. Bloody stong lad.


----------



## J4M13

mikex101 said:


> Sorry to put a cat amongst the pigeons here but:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could say thats close to 400 at early 20's


This was the lift i was referring to, wonder what he will be lifting at 30!

Hes been at two strongman comps iv watched recently and he suprised everyone.


----------



## chrisj22

mikex101 said:


> its not me. lol


I know mate, lol, I was just saying it's a strong lift


----------



## Lois_Lane

Awesome lifting but then again its not 400kg and its one guy.

The point is there are very few that can deadlift that weight.

Plus that guy weighs quite a bit lol.


----------



## Guest

True Con, but thought id post it anyway.


----------



## breamking

my max is 175 kg doing stiff leg deadlift


----------



## Dig

deeppurple said:


> no offence but i feel you may be slightly egotistical.
> 
> -you do not know everybody who is 'strong'.
> 
> Like i said (if you re-read my post) i arent saying that there def isnt anyone that fits your description but i keep pretty well up with powerlifting so would have expected to have heard of some of these guys. I would be v impressed if they did, not egotistical at all (everyone outpulls me pmsl), just doubt your claim so asked who it was.
> 
> -you do not know who i am, and sorry to sound smug but i used to be able to dl mental amounts when i used to train hard and offen.
> 
> Whats that got to do with my question??
> 
> -admittedly a typo on my error, it is not just 1 person i personally know, it is actually 3 people.
> 
> -you know the 'group of people' who train in kent....there are 5 gyms all within 10 minutes drive of me....you know all of them? I could probably go about and meet 10 people from this area who are immensly strong ....and you probably haven't heard of any of them. Just because they haven't entered a competition makes them weak?!?!?
> 
> You said they train at the one of the strongest gyms in britain in kent. I know some pl who train at a gym there called Ministry is it?? thought they may train there as know its a fairly big gym. Def not lots of people are strong as fvck much stronger than me that dont ever compete.
> 
> if you feel i am lying, then i respect that. but to continue to go on about it trying to make you feel right and me feel wrong/small is a bit childish really.i don't wish to name anybody who isn't well known as I sure as hell wouldn't want my name plastered on the internet. It's out of sheer respect. Im sure if they wanted to be well known perhaps some of them would enter a competition. But perhaps they do it for themselves and leisure.
> 
> 3 guys all early 20s pulling just under 400kg for leisure. Why dont they plan a comp and break some world records?? Or are they keeping their talent underwraps?? And yes early 20's this is def wr standard even at superheavy weight.
> 
> There are people in this world who are far better guitarists than Brian May from Queen....yet aren't near enough all of those not heard of!?
> 
> Lets not try to put each other down, this is a multi-person forum. There's enough hate in the world without people trying to start an immature bicker over 'lies'.
> 
> Then instead of bigging up mates who you refuse to name just post your own numbers etc and wont be a problem will it


----------



## Dig

mikex101 said:


> Sorry to put a cat amongst the pigeons here but:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could say thats close to 400 at early 20's


Strong as fvck!!!!!

Thanks for posting


----------



## martin brown

I must admit it's pretty hard to believe that there are a couple of people pulling close to 400kg lol - especially as they are so shy they don't want anyone to know who they are!

There are possibly 4 or 5 400kg pullers in the UK - so if there are a few kids out there doing it that nobody knows about they really should make something of it!

Dig should be egotistical but he isn't. I'd put my money on him being the strongest bench presser on the board


----------



## corbuk

oliver Roberts said:


> my best so far is 145kg 4 reps
> 
> was happy with that seeming last year was only on 120kg





WRT said:


> You added 25kg in a year?


 :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

trying 200kg later. hopefully get it


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

150kg x 5 at a BW of 68kg at the moment, as for my 1RM, we will see  Id like to get 165kg maybe

However this was my first session doing heavy deads since august so It may go up alot as I progress 

Edit- Just realised it was 155kg cus I used 2.5kg collars at each side


----------



## solidcecil

solidcecil said:


> trying 200kg later. hopefully get it


got it! tiny hitch at the very top but still got it up and locked out :thumbup1:

EDIT: forgot to say at 83kg bw


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

solidcecil said:


> got it! tiny hitch at the very top but still got it up and locked out :thumbup1:


Congrats mate!


----------



## Guest

Nice one solid. the first 200 is a nice feeling. Now get repping it!


----------



## domifbb

Double over hand grip, no straps, chalk and a belt, 230kg for 2reps.

bodyweight at 90kg. clean.

just turned 19.


----------



## deeppurple

domifbb said:


> Double over hand grip, no straps, chalk and a belt, 230kg for 2reps.
> 
> bodyweight at 90kg. clean.
> 
> just turned 19.


matey, keep it up. that isn't bad at all.


----------



## jw007

domifbb said:


> Double over hand grip, no straps, chalk and a belt, 230kg for 2reps.
> 
> bodyweight at 90kg. clean.
> 
> just turned 19.


strong grip buddy:thumb:


----------



## dmcc

300 for 2 last night, over/under, chalk, no tork...


----------



## Lois_Lane

dmcc said:


> 300 for 2 last night, over/under, chalk, no tork...


You want a medal :lol: tork doesn't help lift any thing!

Strong mate very strong!


----------



## dmcc

Yes. Yes I do. Now hand it over.


----------



## bawny

Just noticed this thread.....I was deadlifting this morning....managed a 200kg single rep. Really chuffed!

Over / Under grip and just chalk.


----------



## leafman

Im embarresed to add my small amount of weight :lol: 145k for a single rep, would have prob got a little more but had no more weight at time. Does your body weight count for anything :confused1: Well i was 10 and half stone ish at time.


----------



## domifbb

jw007 said:


> strong grip buddy:thumb:


Thanks bud, yeah use to do a lot of powerlifting when i first started training, so pound for pound in bodyweight i was probably stronger back than, but the focus is bodybuilding now has been for a year, just enjoy the old deads for the mighty back..


----------



## AWG

200kg, pulled at 96kg

was so pleased when I finally got it


----------



## Robbyg

205kg @ 81kg


----------



## Guest

my 280 from last week.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-2.flv

Forms shocking i know, but i dont care. Ill pull it clean next time.

I want 300.


----------



## scout

I rep at 120kg x 8. Never tried a 1 rep max lift, wouldn't know where to start!!!! weighin 108kg height 6 4 been deadlifting 6 months!!

Just out of interest what sort of weight are guys adding to their lifts week by week?


----------



## jw007

mikex101 said:


> my 280 from last week.
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-2.flv
> 
> Forms shocking i know, but i dont care. Ill pull it clean next time.
> 
> I want 300.


Went up tho mate

well done:thumbup1:


----------



## NickC

I've done 200kg for 2 but I tend to not go for the max as I don't feel as comfortable doing it, the lift was raw without wraps or chalk or anything. Plus it was using the smaller technogym 20kg plates which must count for something when your 6ft 4 lol!


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Went up tho mate
> 
> well done:thumbup1:


Cheers. Yeah, it went up. but I wouldnt get it passed in comp.

I wasnt set right. itll go up easier next time.


----------



## jw007

mikex101 said:


> Cheers. Yeah, it went up. but I wouldnt get it passed in comp.
> 
> I wasnt set right. itll go up easier next time.


Yeah, bit of hitching

But power there, it flew up from floor:thumbup1:

Not bad for a Natty lol


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Not bad for a Natty lol


From you, thats one hell of a compliment! Thanks. lol


----------



## doylejlw

1rm 200kg


----------



## Jux

Just started again after 5 month lay-off.

102.5 for 10.

Going to see what my 1rm is next wednesday, i've never actually done it... i've never seen the point.


----------



## scout

seriously what is the point??


----------



## deeppurple

scout said:


> I rep at 120kg x 8. Never tried a 1 rep max lift, wouldn't know where to start!!!! weighin 108kg height 6 4 been deadlifting 6 months!!
> 
> Just out of interest what sort of weight are guys adding to their lifts week by week?


i was always taught to add a biscuit (1kg and a quarter) but some people find it impossible to do so - and quite rightly i believe...because that means after 8 weeks you'd be doing an extra plate a side...and 40kg in 8 weeks i believe is too much for some people.

i always add a tiny bit of weight on each week, but others i know only add say 1.25 or 2.5 a side each month. different people, different techniques.

its all up to you man, but you got quite a bit of weight on your side, so i reckon you could probably lift a 1rm better than you think!

all i would recommend is if your going to do build up for a 1rm lower the reps and put the weight up. so do reps of 6 instead of 8 but chuck some more weight either end.

you'll smash it!


----------



## scout

deeppurple said:


> i was always taught to add a biscuit (1kg and a quarter) but some people find it impossible to do so - and quite rightly i believe...because that means after 8 weeks you'd be doing an extra plate a side...and 40kg in 8 weeks i believe is too much for some people.
> 
> i always add a tiny bit of weight on each week, but others i know only add say 1.25 or 2.5 a side each month. different people, different techniques.
> 
> its all up to you man, but you got quite a bit of weight on your side, so i reckon you could probably lift a 1rm better than you think!
> 
> all i would recommend is if your going to do build up for a 1rm lower the reps and put the weight up. so do reps of 6 instead of 8 but chuck some more weight either end.
> 
> you'll smash it!


Sound mate thanks for the info, makes sense.

Some days i feel i could ave lifted heavier so im gonna maybe drop the reps and get the weight movin up a bit.


----------



## deeppurple

scout said:


> Sound mate thanks for the info, makes sense.
> 
> Some days i feel i could ave lifted heavier so im gonna maybe drop the reps and get the weight movin up a bit.


i see you're doing 120kg at the mo -

try to only do reps of 5-6 but just to get used to it for the next session chuck a 5 on each side (totalling 130kg) or if you feel you can do more chuck a 10 on each side (totalling 140kg). it's going to be easier than you think as you haven't got those extra 2-3 reps to do on the end like if you were doing 8.

try the 5x5 programme for DL. it does wonders.

you may find it easy or you may find it hard....but i guarantee you keep at this weight for 2 sessions and the third time you go for it, you'll destroy it!

thats when to put the weight up a bit.

to be honest if you are doing several sets of 8 reps @ 120kg you'll probably have a 1rm now of AROUND 150-160kg. thats not a light weight buddy. no way could the average man walk in and hoist that up, so good on you.

keep at it! and let me know of your progress. smash it!!!


----------



## scout

deeppurple said:


> i see you're doing 120kg at the mo -
> 
> try to only do reps of 5-6 but just to get used to it for the next session chuck a 5 on each side (totalling 130kg) or if you feel you can do more chuck a 10 on each side (totalling 140kg). it's going to be easier than you think as you haven't got those extra 2-3 reps to do on the end like if you were doing 8.
> 
> try the 5x5 programme for DL. it does wonders.
> 
> you may find it easy or you may find it hard....but i guarantee you keep at this weight for 2 sessions and the third time you go for it, you'll destroy it!
> 
> thats when to put the weight up a bit.
> 
> to be honest if you are doing several sets of 8 reps @ 120kg you'll probably have a 1rm now of AROUND 150-160kg. thats not a light weight buddy. no way could the average man walk in and hoist that up, so good on you.
> 
> keep at it! and let me know of your progress. smash it!!!


nice one buddy, ive been thinkin bout a 5x5 for deads so il give it shot, sound advice cheers.


----------



## deeppurple

scout said:


> nice one buddy, ive been thinkin bout a 5x5 for deads so il give it shot, sound advice cheers.


no worries man. anytime!

i may have a rubbish bench and a not so good OHP, but if you ever need advice for squats or deadlifting let me know.


----------



## J4M13

Woo just pulled my pb of 180kg this morning at 67kg body weight 

Pulled it alot easier than i thought it was going to be as my previous best was 170kg in February.


----------



## Ader

Just to add mine - I did 235Kg a few weeks back at 85Kg BW - Have gone for 240 about 4 or 5 times now and just can't lock it out :whistling:


----------



## -Jack-

did 80kg for 7 reps, will try for one rep max on next record day.


----------



## laurie g

hmm wednesday i go t a 270 for 3 reps which was good considering im off cycle at the moment


----------



## dmcc

315 as of about 4.20 this afternoon - the last lift of the day at a qualifier


----------



## Lois_Lane

dmcc said:


> 315 as of about 4.20 this afternoon - the last lift of the day at a qualifier


Last lift always feels good well done!


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> 315 as of about 4.20 this afternoon - the last lift of the day at a qualifier


Bastard"! I will hunt you down one day!

Well done :thumb:


----------



## ian36uk

just to add mine 212kg for 1 raw at gym


----------



## M_at

225kg in competition with 3 white lights.

A new PB and controlled slowly on the way down


----------



## Iceman786

200KG FOR ME 4REPS WAS GOING STRONG TILL A BAD INJURY WHICH TORE MY ROTATOR CUFF....


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

150KG x 1rep, At 74kg bodyweight, 16years old. ****TY =\

BW


----------



## J4M13

Beat my pb again this morning by 10kg, so now im upto 190kg @ 68kg bodyweight. Getting closer to that 200kg, i might be happy once i hit that :lol:

Iv been getting a few people(not on here) thinking im telling porkies about lifting the weight i have because im such a short **** and dont weigh much, so my friend took a pic this morning as proof but im not gunna post it on here as 190kg isnt really that impressive at all haha.


----------



## M_at

Böllocks. 190kg @ 68kg is very impressive. And being a shortarße helps as it means you don't have to lift the weight as far.


----------



## cant king

150kg for 15reps, 200kg 5reps, my max is 232kg @ 75kg but it didn`t look tidy! :lol: Plus i have long arms, my fingers almost touching my knees. Is there anyone in the world that can dead 4times their bodyweight?


----------



## coldo

cant king said:


> Is there anyone in the world that can dead 4times their bodyweight?


Alex Vishnitsky immediately comes to mind, i expect there will be some more too though. Typical eastern european freaky strong type.


----------



## M_at

Stephen Scoular will probably do it at some point. He deadlifted 190kg at 52kg bw. Nice guy too.


----------



## cant king

Cheers for that, i didn`t think that was possible. Oh well 68 more kilos and i`ll be able to do it! :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8

200kg x 1 now, 74kg bodyweight.


----------



## gumballdom

cant king said:


> Is there anyone in the world that can dead 4times their bodyweight?


Hassan El Belghitti deadlifted 310 at 67.5kg bodyweight:


----------



## Lois_Lane

cant king said:


> Is there anyone in the world that can dead 4times their bodyweight?


I am sure Chris Jenkins can especially when he is down at 82.5kg.

I have done 340kg at 90kg (360kg is 4 times body weight) so its not really that amazing and certainly has been done many a times.


----------



## glen danbury

only 220kg at a bodyweight of 78kg in comp (suprisingly at the end of a powerlifitng meet has been the strongest i have ever felt at deadlifting)


----------



## Jux

180kg for a mere 1 rep... however last week i did 160 for 7 reps so wtf?


----------



## damptrapps

200kg for 2 reps, but i did let a little **** out on the second rep. 

im 210ilbs down from 224 in 6 weeks. Been training again for 8 months after a 14 yr or so lay off for a broken back.

Getting stronger everyday currenty on anavar 40mg ed and 50mcg T3.


----------



## bizzlewood

I dead lift 200kg for reps but never tried my one rep max


----------



## jordanwlkp

210kg 6reps


----------



## jonb19

Im at 165kg raw for 4 reps at 90kg weight, the best workout of the week by far, love the DL. Aiming for 180kg in the next 2/3 weeks - then onto 200kg.

Dont really go for 1RM but may give it a go on a good day.

Me and the Mrs, who does 85Kg at 62kg weight both go for it....bit of a tarts gym we go to and ive yet to see anyone else there do em', seems a shame.


----------



## J4M13

Now at 195kg 1 rep max with just chalk and 180kg for reps and still at 68kg body weight, getting there!


----------



## deeppurple

J4M13 said:


> Now at 195kg 1 rep max with just chalk and 180kg for reps and still at 68kg body weight, getting there!


dude.

that's nearly 3x your body weight!

good stuff!!!!


----------



## Guest

45kgx3 reps.


----------



## deeppurple

Lloyd DA said:


> 180kg for a mere 1 rep... however last week i did 160 for 7 reps so wtf?


if the 7 reps were clean and no bouncing...(i give the barbell 2 seconds on the floor between each lift - this is how deadlifting should be done) you should manage to get more than 180kg for a 1rm.

perhaps you wasn't psyced up enough when you went for the 1rm? i'm sure you could get more. go for it


----------



## Guest

deeppurple said:


> if the 7 reps were clean and no bouncing...(i give the barbell 2 seconds on the floor between each lift - this is how deadlifting should be done) you should manage to get more than 180kg for a 1rm.
> 
> perhaps you wasn't psyced up enough when you went for the 1rm? i'm sure you could get more. go for it


I found it hard to get in the zone for my 50kg 1rm.


----------



## jonb19

deeppurple said:


> if the 7 reps were clean and no bouncing...(i give the barbell 2 seconds on the floor between each lift - this is how deadlifting should be done)


2 seconds on the floor, i normally 'touch' the floor and back up.....

im all for 2 seconds if thats proper


----------



## deeppurple

jonb19 said:


> 2 seconds on the floor, i normally 'touch' the floor and back up.....
> 
> im all for 2 seconds if thats proper


go for it mate!

PM me and let me know how it goes! 7 bounces will be like doing only 2 solid reps


----------



## adonis

320kg max


----------



## NICK_1

182.5 kgs last night, tore a callus on my right hand which was a bugger, but that shouldnt take to long to heal.

I was able to do 185kgs about a year ago before i injured my back, aiming for 200kgs by autumn. Bring it on!


----------



## littlesimon

190kg for 1x5 before injury.


----------



## ShaunMc

300kg for one

220kg for 10

thats was last year ... strugling with 240 at present due to knee injury :confused1:


----------



## imprezarb5

220kg with straps for 2 reps, at a body weight of about 83kg ,13 stone, feels like i got more in me, reckon i could get too 6 plates.


----------



## unique1

150 no strap s or belt no gear best so far


----------



## BLUTOS

I was proud of me 280kg deadlift till I saw this pic, some of them old timers were strong barstewards


----------



## Guest

BLUTOS said:


> *I was proud of me 280kg* deadlift till I saw this pic, some of them old timers were strong barstewards


So was i untill you showed me that. :cursing:


----------



## walks

Had a bash at this today at the end of my workout, not the best idea since ive not touched a weight for about 12months.

Got 3 reps @ 110kg. Tried a single at 140kg but couldn't get it past the knees

Something to work on over the next few months


----------



## Paul_k2

Cracked out a PB the other week of 220kg, no straps and no belt just chalk.

I WILL reach the 300kg mark in a few years, i promise :rockon:


----------



## nitram100

180kg x 6

Natural trainer for 5 years, 5'5, 160lbs bodyweight 10% BF. Deadlifted from day 1.


----------



## s3_abv

My best is 170k for 5rep. Can't do 180k for one? Weigh 11.3stone too, saying that i'm a brickie and lift all day every day lol.


----------



## scottish676

Im 140kg 6 reps with straps


----------



## M_at

230kg raw in competition on Thursday 

Boom.

Not bad for a natty.


----------



## deeppurple

M_at said:


> 230kg raw in competition on Thursday
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Not bad for a natty.


bam my son!

show them!


----------



## dmcc

As of about 3pm yesterday, 322.5kg. In comp. Heaviest raw DL and the 4th heaviest overall.


----------



## Guest

working on getting more discs to improve it... i can go just up to 100. Thats when i really do see the benefit of a gym... no limits... =[


----------



## eurgar

dmcc said:


> As of about 3pm yesterday, 322.5kg. In comp. Heaviest raw DL and the 4th heaviest overall.


well done mate nice lift :thumb:


----------



## nelly1972

Got a pb last night 150kg for 2 reps, 80kg body weight, no belt or straps, could maybe squeeze out a bit more if i stop using hook grip lol..


----------



## rfc

Just joined a gym and now have access to as much weight as I can use, rather than at home where the max I could fit on the bar was 70kg, which was too easy. Yesterday did 90kg x 7 and 100kg x 3, @ 84kg bodyweight.


----------



## bigbear21

well finally made some progress on this (which is a terrible exercise for me) did 220 for 8 and 240 for 1 i dead at the end of my back workout so probably more if i went in fresh no belt just straps


----------



## carl stull

dont know kilos as us americans measure our weight in pounds

715 lbs @ 247 lb bodyweight


----------



## deeppurple

nelly1972 said:


> Got a pb last night 150kg for 2 reps, 80kg body weight, no belt or straps, could maybe squeeze out a bit more if i stop using hook grip lol..


go on girl!


----------



## M_at

carl stull said:


> dont know kilos as us americans measure our weight in pounds
> 
> 715 lbs @ 247 lb bodyweight


http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=715lbs+in+kg

324kg @ 112kg


----------



## big pete

nelly1972 said:


> Got a pb last night 150kg for 2 reps, 80kg body weight, no belt or straps, could maybe squeeze out a bit more if i stop using hook grip lol..


do you compete as a PLer Nelly?

if not, you should!


----------



## Guest

carl stull said:


> dont know kilos as us americans measure our weight in pounds
> 
> 715 lbs @ 247 lb bodyweight


Thats a big ass lift


----------



## carl stull

mikex101 said:


> Thats a big ass lift


Thanks. I didnt even do a sanctioned meet yet. Probably wont until another year yet as well, so by next year Im hoping to just blow up on the powerlifting seen. You always hear about Kennelly, Panora, Fry, Frankl and people forget to realize for everyone of those motherfukers theres 500 other people they've never heard about doing local meets and hitting huge numbers in a gym somewhere.


----------



## tony1blue

317.5kg @ 100kg

http://www.youtube.com/user/tony1blue#p/u/44/mP51NXaGBaQ


----------



## littlesimon

I've now hit 210kg 1x5 - No straps, no belt, natty


----------



## M_at

tony1blue said:


> 317.5kg @ 100kg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/tony1blue#p/u/44/mP51NXaGBaQ


What's the heaviest you've not hitched tho? :lol:


----------



## Guest

He does strongman M_at

They allow hitching and its ****ing heavy so i say good lift.


----------



## gumballdom

M_at said:


> What's the heaviest you've not hitched tho? :lol:


id love to have a deadlift that big, regardless of it bein hitched!

impressive lifting:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

150kg for 8 then 5, straps. Trying to get 170 next week for 8.


----------



## Guest

im ****ing stuck at a hitched 280.

Im having 300 clean by the end of this year.


----------



## tony1blue

M_at said:


> What's the heaviest you've not hitched tho? :lol:


315, vid is on my youtube some where.


----------



## hsmann87

230kg no belt, no straps, just chalk.

Bodyweight 85kg.


----------



## DAZ4966

250kg for 1 rep with straps, natty. Was pleased with that.

Shortly after that, slipped disc= no more DL's:cursing:.

To my knowledge, no natties in my gym have done that weight.


----------



## bjarni-t

My best is 190kg @ 71kg w/ belt. I'm hoping to get 200kg before christmas


----------



## carl stull

mikex101 said:


> im ****ing stuck at a hitched 280.
> 
> Im having 300 clean by the end of this year.


I was stuck around there for a while too. Doing Dimmel Deadlifts really helped me out.


----------



## rayvonn

got 230k raw and natural in a comp a week ago at the end of a full power meet when pretty ****ed hoping for a 250k dead by end of year nice benchmark at bw 96.6k


----------



## gary22b

got 1 at 140kg no straps no chalk bw of 10st2


----------



## bizzlewood

210 for 6 reps


----------



## deeppurple

tony1blue said:


> 317.5kg @ 100kg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/tony1blue#p/u/44/mP51NXaGBaQ


dude. nice.


----------



## Bambi

185kg dunno bodyweight. 200kg by end of the uni holidays


----------



## littlesimon

Now improved to 220kg x3, no belt or wraps and natty.


----------



## Guest

carl stull said:


> I was stuck around there for a while too. Doing Dimmel Deadlifts really helped me out.


Interesting Cheers, ill work some of them in i think.


----------



## thetong6969

3rd time since getting back training athough 10 years ago i was n1 inlancs and ceshire and manchester and district at 67k

now 72k and deadding 100k for 10 reps soi'd imagine total at moment to be 140k

will find out next week

leg press is 180k a side at 8 reps tho


----------



## Jimbo 1

180kg 1RM back in year 2000 but was only 80 kg weight @ the time


----------



## -T/

200 for 1 with just belt and chalk at 82kg


----------



## Matt F

Hit 240kg no belt no straps just chalk. Height 5 11 Bodyweight 78 kilos


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

200kg at 66kg now


----------



## J.E

Nice lifting Merat, I take it you are quite short ?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

J.E said:


> Nice lifting Merat, I take it you are quite short ?


erm, shortish I guess, 5'7


----------



## Ninja

180kg x1 with straps only.Natty.Don't use belt for any kind of training.Just don't like the feeling of it... :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

170kg for 4.5 last night, straps no belt.


----------



## Guest

lmao at 13 people reckon they can do 400 plus.


----------



## littlesimon

Now at 220kg for 5 reps, no belt, no straps, natty :thumbup1:

Hoping for 250 to 260 for a single in the next couple of months

@128kg Bodyweight


----------



## quinn85

did a 180 with belt and straps for 1, i've also done 170 for one with no belt or straps. im 6'2 and about 96kg


----------



## Shoty

180k for one with no assistance, 6ft1 and 93k


----------



## CJ

190 for 3 tonight

No straps or belt and @ 86kg bodyweight


----------



## Mark23

230 1 rep bodyweight 79.5 kg


----------



## littlesimon

Improved to 230kg x4 no belt or straps


----------



## Gza1

220 at the mo at 92kg bw, belt and chalk


----------



## TitanBiceps

190kg.. i weight 85kg... no straps, belt, or anything.


----------



## crampy

Im pulling 130 at the moment, short term goal is 150


----------



## littlesimon

Now improved to 240kg x3


----------



## aothai

155 * 1


----------



## stephy

no option for us who are under 100kg pfttttt :lol:

Im up at 90 right now, concidering few weeks ago i thought all i could so was about 60/70 its no bad


----------



## Hobbio

110kg for 8, but hoping to improve that loads by the end of the year


----------



## laurie g

300kg- just done, My PB , Stuart Core made me do it and i did one of those times which had i been on my own wouldnt have even contemplated did 6 plates and for 6 easy reps so i thought feck it lets go 300 ahhhh im sore now.

well done me.


----------



## ostrain

laurie g said:


> 300kg- just done, My PB , Stuart Core made me do it and i did one of those times which had i been on my own wouldnt have even contemplated did 6 plates and for 6 easy reps so i thought feck it lets go 300 ahhhh im sore now.
> 
> well done me.


Nice:beer:


----------



## laurie g

gumballdom said:


> id love to have a deadlift that big, regardless of it bein hitched!
> 
> impressive lifting:beer:


What does being hitched mean??


----------



## LittleChris

260 x 4


----------



## bizzlewood

210 kg for 4 reps

170kg kg for 5 reps stiff leg deadlift


----------



## BB73

I've had to wait until now before I could vote honestly!

Just scraped over 100kg last week!

Woo hoo 

(weigh 72kg)


----------



## Ninja

210x1 Could do more but it's all that my forearms allow me at the moment 

But I'm Ninja so I'll improve fast:laugh:


----------



## gumballdom

laurie g said:


> What does being hitched mean??


a hitched deadlift is where the pull isnt a continous motion. Quite hard to explain properly so best just see vid below! in powerlifting comps hitching isnt allowed, but hitching is allowed in strongman.

Heres an example (about 30 sec in):






hope this helps :beer:


----------



## Bambi

Up to 190kgx2 now, chalk and belt. 80kgish on a fat day :ban: Going for a 1rm this week. Hopefully get 195kg, maybe 200kg!

UPDATE: 195kg!


----------



## anabolik

I have no idea what my 1rm is but I can lift 141kg for 7 reps.

I'll be joining a gym soon so I can test out my max lift in a week or so. Will update back with the results. Hoping for a 165kg 1rm...wish me luck!


----------



## Thunderstruck

anabolik said:


> I have no idea what my 1rm is but I can lift 141kg for 7 reps.
> 
> I'll be joining a gym soon so I can test out my max lift in a week or so. Will update back with the results. Hoping for a 165kg 1rm...wish me luck!


if you can do 141 for 7 then id imagine you could do much better than 165, but you dunno til you try. good luck. :thumb:


----------



## NICK_1

152.5kg x 8 new pb, will get to 200 before spring!!


----------



## Guest

Got a new pb of 270kg x 2 the other Friday with just a belt and chalk. Before that my pb was 270 for 1.


----------



## fitdog

I really want to see the videos of those doing 400kg! Thats a lot of weight! Im up to 160kg now with no chalk wraps or belt i expect to hit 180kg in January then hopefully 200kg by middle to end February.


----------



## Guest

130kg today @ 80kg bw


----------



## Lois_Lane

ALR said:


> 130kg today @ 80kg bw


Nice one mate, it was a big milestone for my wife also......3 plates here you come bro!


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one mate, it was a big milestone for my wife also......3 plates here you come bro!


lol, i've had a year off. only been liftin again 2 months so gimme a break


----------



## Lois_Lane

ALR said:


> lol, i've had a year off. only been liftin again 2 months so gimme a break


Ok...it was an actual compliment buddy. And my wife has been training with me for close to 3 years and only recently managed it so don't push down her achievements due to her being a woman.....i am sure she could out lift many guys on here!


----------



## Guest

I wasn't disparaging her lifting at all, I rarely see guys deadlifting anything let alone a girl pulling 130kg.


----------



## powerhousepeter

220 x 1 with belt

220 x 2 box squat


----------



## ElfinTan

145kg New PB....and aiming higher!


----------



## Andy Dee

ElfinTan said:


> 145kg New PB....and aiming higher!


That sumo deads your doing there tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup...adnt that was 1st time doing them a few weeks back. Definitely the way forward for me!


----------



## Andy Dee

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...adnt that was 1st time doing them a few weeks back. Definitely the way forward for me!


They seem to be for a lot of people, but theres no way I can do that overhand/underhand grip lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Add another 5kg...new PB 150kg....failed on 152.5...what a didderence and biscuit can make lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

ElfinTan said:


> Add another 5kg...new PB 150kg....failed on 152.5...what a didderence and biscuit can make lol


Well done! That is super weight lifting!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Con....I'd like to lift a 180kg eventually but 160kg is the mini goal for now!


----------



## Andy Dee

ElfinTan said:


> Add another 5kg...new PB 150kg....failed on 152.5...what a didderence and biscuit can make lol


That is some quality strenght, youve come a million miles since the last time I saw you.


----------



## Bambi

200kg finally! Elfintan gollygosh that is some amount of weight!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

havnt tested it properly in a while but last week i pulled 200kg for 7reps then went to 220 and only got 1 rep (probably cause of the 7rep failure set before hand) could maybe get 225kg from fresh but not sure.

bw - 100kg


----------



## ElfinTan

Did the 150kg this week for 4 singles!


----------



## Guest

v impressive tan, im a 180lb male an im on 130kg...damn u! haha


----------



## Guest

272.5 kg x 1 today. I'm not gonna lie I'm really happy with that, it's taken me a couple weeks to get that extra 2.5 so it's an even 600 pounds. Still got a long way to go though


----------



## ElfinTan

ALR said:


> v impressive tan, im a 180lb male an im on 130kg...damn u! haha


I feel suitably damned ;0)


----------



## ajb316

Just pulled 160kg for 5 reps followed by 170kg for 1 @ 81kg bodyweight so that equates to BW x 2.1.

Only been deadlifting for 6 months so pretty pleased with progress


----------



## LukeC

Im so weak i dont even fit on the poll DAMN...

Like 65kg tops.


----------



## eurgar

13 people with a 400+ deadlift, knew this forum was getting popular... must be attracting a good number of the world top deadlifters now to :whistling:


----------



## bigbear21

bloody hell tanthats impressive your gonna giving angie something to worry about moving those weights


----------



## BabyYoYo

I can finally post! :whistling:

120kg @ 58kg's

Haven't done it since!


----------



## poollad

mine is 200kg with belt and straps ..


----------



## s3_abv

Did 235kg for 1 rep three week ago, 5"9 12.6st. My leg went when i tried for a second and jolted my back.


----------



## Pav Singh B.

I got 260kg for 4reps,

6reps with straps,

maybe could try for 7reps but not looking to bust my back lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

bigbear21 said:


> bloody hell tanthats impressive your gonna giving angie something to worry about moving those weights


Am I???? lol! I seriously have no idea where I am at which is probably a good thing as the plan is to go to a comp with no idea and just wing it lol....erm....which is Angie? (pardon my complete ignorance in these matters) Miss Moore?


----------



## xpower

210kg @ 81kg (5'8ish  )


----------



## walks

Got 130 up for 3 today.

Not great but ive put 50kg on it since starting back training a few weeks ago.

Grip issues are letting me down big time but i refuse to wear straps until its above 200


----------



## Ninja

220 X1 straps, no belt (improved from 180kg in 3 months time ) :rockon:

p.s. liquid chalk from MP also helped:rolleyes:

Ninja


----------



## Irish Beast

Very impressed by Tan and Yoyo.

I havent DL'ed in ages. Only started training again recently. Done a 60kilo warm up on deads, felt dizzy, sick and retired to the sauna! They really don't agree with me. Never have done.


----------



## ElfinTan

Sauna??????? We don't even have heating ffs lol!

BTW my lifts no straps with belt!


----------



## Jux

200kg no straps or belt, but chalk.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I never fully DL due to a dodgy back but pulled 305kg (BW 112kg) on the rack pull yesterday. Was chuffed at that. Previous best on DL was 260kg last summer.

Thats with straps and belt. Without belt its 290kg as my PB.


----------



## fitdog

Managed 170kg last night no belt, chalk etc hope to get 180kg by the 20th Jan then next goal will be 200kg by end Feb.


----------



## freddiehick

Max is 260kg clean rep I can hitch 280kg which is fine for the strongman events that I compete in but not so much in a powerlifting comp, want to hit 300kg this year


----------



## eurgar

New PB tonight 330kg slight hitch and with straps, but first time deadlifting flat off floor since october so quite happy with it


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Steven Scoular said:


> Best deadlifts at official powerlifting competition:
> 
> 190kg at 52.1kg < British Junior record.
> 
> 205kg at 58.2kg


lol well well, what up scouler  Didnt expect to see you here


----------



## ostrain

eurgar said:


> New PB tonight 330kg slight hitch and with straps, but first time deadlifting flat off floor since october so quite happy with it


Impressive lift mate.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Steven Scoular said:


> Hey dude! Good to see you here too.
> 
> ...it's ScoulAr -_-


lol! my bad hehe, sorry ScouLAR


----------



## Hard Trainer

140kg for 6 reps, no belt just chalk. Im guessing my 1RM would be late 100s


----------



## Guest

280 at 110 new pb by 7.5 kg. Haven't maxed out in 5 weeks


----------



## Guest

Scoular that's very good lifting mate in relation to bodyweight.


----------



## 1982chris1982

160kg for 2 for me but iv only introduce the deadlift into my routine for the last month or so... I'm adding 10kg every time I deadlift at present, which is once every 6 days... So it won't b long b4 I'm up there wif the big boys  ...I use a belt fr the low rep sets and train raw for the higher rep sets... Just so I don't become belt dependent (so to speak)!!!!


----------



## supermancss

170kg natural at 86kg 6foot4

180kg dbol (first cycle 1 week in) at 88kg 6foot4  will be going up alot soon!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Think this thread would be alot better if it went up in 50 increments like 100-200 200-300 300-400 are huge differences lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

BTW guys how much difference do wraps make?

I went up to 120kg yday wanted to do 6 reps(was my last set from 80,90,100,120) but only managed 4 before my grip went  well atleast I blame it on my grip  my mate that goes down the same gym did 180kg with wraps at 77kg BW and I feel I should be as strong as him so just wondered!


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

Wraps make all the difference, I can do 220kg for reps with straps but , only 180kg without!


----------



## GreedyBen

160kg for 3 with straps @ 86kg

Poll needs more increments!


----------



## NICK_1

On The Rise said:


> BTW guys how much difference do wraps make?
> 
> I went up to 120kg yday wanted to do 6 reps(was my last set from 80,90,100,120) but only managed 4 before my grip went  well atleast I blame it on my grip  my mate that goes down the same gym did 180kg with wraps at 77kg BW and I feel I should be as strong as him so just wondered!


Try using some chalk.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

250kg with straps and belted but that was a while back, my legs and back strength has increased a lot since then so I reckon 260-270 should be worth a go somtime this summer.


----------



## BB73

What an awesome name

Hi, I'm Max Deadlift, nice to meet you.


----------



## Inoshishi

Got 140kg x6 yesterday using just chalk and am well chuffed. Was a target I set when started off so now gonna have to come up with a new number!


----------



## Deadlift_1985

200kg x 2 with a bodyweight of 86kg. Chalk and a belt. On Madcow's 5x5 which has got me from 180kg deadlift, 150kg to 165kg on squat, and 90kg to 100kg on bench. Stalling with the lifts now after week 9 but made good gains.


----------



## murphy2010

140kg for 6 reps, never tried anything higher, goal for me is 180kg


----------



## BigRichG

200kg 4 reps with belt.


----------



## toxic

for me 195kg next week 200 i hope just been 3 weeks doing deadlifts


----------



## Justin Cider

195kg for 1 using chalk @ 82.4kg


----------



## 12 gauge

BBK said:


> 195kg for 1 using chalk @ 82.4kg


Damn, looking at your avi I would never have thought you'd manage that much, well done sunshine :laugh:


----------



## Justin Cider

12 gauge said:


> Damn, looking at your avi I would never have thought you'd manage that much, well done sunshine :laugh:


Don't let the henchess fool you :laugh:


----------



## mark44

For me my PB so far is 120kg at 67kg bodyweight for 2reps. Been lifting for a year. I did this just using my belt and a bit of chalk, no straps.

Is that fairly reasonable for my size? I do like deadlifts the best in my routine.


----------



## Jaymond0

I weigh 70kg - with belt and straps 180kg. 1 lift.


----------



## Lycan Prince

180kg for 6. I weigh around 85kg


----------



## Redbeard85

Have done 170kg with chalk...76kg weight...although did 3 for 160kg, so maybe more now??


----------



## NICK_1

200kgs last week


----------



## C.Hill

225kg x1 now!!


----------



## Rick89

260 one rep max at the moment


----------



## helicopter

i weigh 72kg never done dl's before because i always seemed to injure my back, but i got some help an ive have just started 2 weeks ago and i can go heavy (for me) with no pain at all now. did 130kg for 4 reps looking to get in up to 170kg at least by the end of the year


----------



## littlesimon

245kg x3 and 262.5kg x1 - Chalk only


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Where you been little Simon!??


----------



## C.Hill

littlesimon said:


> 245kg x3 and 262.5kg x1 - Chalk only


Animal mate!


----------



## AussieOX

Nytol said:


> It looks as if it has worked!!!
> 
> For me it is 300kg raw in the gym, and 300kg equipped in a 3 lift comp.
> 
> This was at 105kg bodyweight.
> 
> Please state if your lift is raw or equipped, although DL suits do not give the sort of increase that bench and squat suits do.
> 
> My short term goal is 317.5kg which I believe is 700lb; longer term, I think I have 350kg in me. We shall see.


This is almost identical to me, except I weighed 106.6kg and pulled my 300kg raw in a 3 lift comp.


----------



## LeBigMac

180kg raw for me - was only 110kg 4 months ago. Nothing compared to you guys but I still wooped for joy when I lifted it. Traininig partner loaded the bar while I got water. Was meant to be 160kg on the bar. Failed first lift thought **** this is heavy had a word with my self and then got the f-ing bar up. Form was a little off.

Will be over 200kg by Christmas. Dead lift is the only exercise I like to do singles on.


----------



## AussieOX

Heres one I prepared earlier 

[email protected]






Best lifts are:

300x1 (3 lift comp)

275x3 (gym)

250x7 (gym, and a lot heavier)


----------



## big steve

cant wait to get in the 200+ club

its coming!


----------



## Breda

175kg for 6 weighing in at a measly 84kg

No gloves No straps just tissue to protect the calusses(spelling)

Not sure what my 1 rep would be maybe somewhere around 190kg


----------



## LeBigMac

wholemeal breda said:


> 175kg for 6 weighing in at a measly 84kg
> 
> No gloves No straps just tissue to protect the calusses(spelling)
> 
> Not sure what my 1 rep would be maybe somewhere around 190kg


Using max effort calc - 6( numbef of reps) x 0.0333333 + 1 x 175(weight lifted) would give you 209kg max lift. Don't know how accurate this is.


----------



## Breda

Ultra Soft said:


> Using max effort calc - 6( numbef of reps) x 0.0333333 + 1 x 175(weight lifted) would give you 209kg max lift. Don't know how accurate this is.


Thanks for that

It was actually 170 not 175 but going by your calculations 1 max lift would be around 203 (i think)... Not bad


----------



## AussieOX

I've never found 1 Rep max calculators to be highly accurate for the majority of lifters.


----------



## Breda

AussieOX said:


> I've never found 1 Rep max calculators to be highly accurate for the majority of lifters.


Bursting my bubble bro :sad:


----------



## AussieOX

wholemeal breda said:


> Bursting my bubble bro :sad:


If it makes you feel any better ive found my 1rm greater then the calculated max


----------



## Breda

AussieOX said:


> If it makes you feel any better ive found my 1rm greater then the calculated max


Thats because your a strong cnut i read your welcome thread lol. I cant imagine my 1 rep would be any higher than 205kg at my body weight but yes it has made me feel a lot better... thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff

Massive void between categories!

Also I did titter at all the people who can apparently pull 400kgs + would love to see vidoes of that!! CGI required methinks!


----------



## OfficialGalardo

My one rep max is small compared to you guys, it is 200kg raw lift. But i am only young and years of lifting to come


----------



## kingdale

max ive done in past is 160kg @ 13 stone. wont be that now as ive just had few months off but im back now


----------



## Thunderstruck

OfficialGalardo said:


> My one rep max is small compared to you guys, it is 200kg raw lift. But i am only young and years of lifting to come


8x your body weight is very impressive mate, nice lifting...


----------



## Rick89

Ive just doen a new PB of 275k at around 115k bodyweight :thumb:


----------



## MWVEC

210 raw no straps at 90kg


----------



## PACEY

Best lift was 200kg for 1, weighing 98kg, but that was like 2 years ago when i was training regularly. Work accident, car accicdent and bike accident later (lucky fella as you can tell) im putting my back out trying to rep 100kg, sad times.


----------



## MattGriff

Zclock said:


> 260kg bodyweight 104-107kg, trained 4 years no gear.
> 
> How long do you guys think it will take to reach 300kg without gear?
> 
> Ill try 270kg in a week or so I think I will make it


It's a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question unfortunately.

It may never happen, it may happen in the next 6 months.

A lot will depend on your training style, diet and of course genetic makeup.

If you are serious about going for it then it is better to focus on off-season work such as working on weak points, perfecting technique and exposing the muscles to repetitive stimulation and speed training to achieve your goal rather than plugging away with single reps (you may not do this but max attempts in the gym are largely pointless).


----------



## broch316

195kg for 3 reps at 100kg bodyweight


----------



## tommygunnz

180kg x4 @ 75kg


----------



## Rick89

Hit 280kg last week just belt no straps raw at 115kg bw


----------



## big steve

Rick89 said:


> Hit 280kg last week just belt no straps raw at 115kg bw


thats some lifting there mate

reps


----------



## dentylad

78kg bodyweight and currently at 180kg dl for 1rep max. Need to build more mass, want 200kg by summer


----------



## dentylad

Apparently the gym owner reckons someone my size can do a lot better, nowt like high expectations or anything...tut!


----------



## Rick89

dentylad said:


> Apparently the gym owner reckons someone my size can do a lot better, nowt like high expectations or anything...tut!


a mate of mine pulled a 300 deadlift at 80kg in world powerlifting comp


----------



## Taxman

Can deadlift 180kg for 2 reps, weigh 88kg. Looking to hit 200kg in the next 3 months whilst on my cycle.


----------



## Contest

Trained back today and did 220kg for 2 reps at a bodyweight of 85kg. I reckon I'm good for 225kg


----------



## Guest

225kg for 1 @86kg Belt and Straps. Was on my 1st test cycle


----------



## MattGriff

My PB is 350kg without belt or straps (mainly as I don't like pulling in a belt anymore)


----------



## C.Hill

MattGriff said:


> My PB is 350kg without belt or straps (mainly as I don't like pulling in a belt anymore)


I find it more impressive you can grip and hold 350 more than pick it up! Excellent lift.

What you weighing?


----------



## 19072

240kg when i was around 86kg.. was on test/tren/var/mast...


----------



## D3YMO

Weighing 70kg and usually 150kg x6 reps and a max of 160kg (and saw stars)


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

170kg for 2 at 66kg


----------



## Jaymond0

160kg 1 rep max - currently weighing 68kg - Natty.


----------



## Slater8486

180kg x 1, no straps/belt, no gear and I weight 77kg


----------



## MattGriff

C.Hill said:


> I find it more impressive you can grip and hold 350 more than pick it up! Excellent lift.
> 
> What you weighing?


I was 125kg at the time. 350kg is easy to hold if you don't pussy away from grip training -have done a 410 18inch deadlift with no straps and no problem, did 400kg ona ****ty bar in a health club (just cause I wanted to bend thier crap bar) too with no chalk.

Grip is paramount to a strength athelete.


----------



## Bear2012

295kgx1 rep weighing 83kg with straps and raw (Training with competitive powerlifter at the time)

These days after having my spine pinned I,m doing 140kg for 5/6 reps and weighing 94kg. Never without a belt these days though.


----------



## huge monguss

180kg And it was with straps although I think I could get one with out them


----------



## guvnor82

215kg not sure on body weight around 15.8 stone


----------



## Scando

340 kg @ 95.4 kg bodyweight & 325 @ 89.5 kg. All in 3-lift comp.


----------



## tom42021

I've done 215kg for 3 at 91 kg 7%bf


----------



## markandspike

160Kg for 5reps.


----------



## WilsonR6

About 120kg lol


----------



## H10dst

WilsonR6 said:


> About 120kg lol


Same!! I thought it was decent until I read the other replies.

Balls


----------



## lankyprestonian

300kg in just a tshirt and shorts (oh and my lifting shoes)! No belt, no straps no nothing - natural too 

Took a number of years and nose bleeds to get to it.

Done 327.5kg in comp with belt on.


----------



## engllishboy

160kg x 1 @ ~87kg Raw

Up 15kg in two weeks just through diet adjustment....and possibly some Tbol. I'm shooting for 200kg before

September.


----------



## MaxMuscle

I just use straps. So I hit that sh*t raw dog and bail...


----------



## AussieOX

Best is still a raw 302.5kg in a comp (to me they're the only ones that count) but I put this up last night:

http://www.facebook.com/v/3149794337201


----------



## Strongr

Yesterday I pulled 140kg for 2 reps, at 75kg body weight, no straps or belt, just a bit of chalk.


----------



## powerclean1985

175kg x 1 at 77kg raw no gear


----------



## AussieOX

Oh and the vid I posted a couple of posts up is 275kgx5


----------



## BestBefore1989

200kg X 5 with straps


----------



## RowRow

220kg x4 when I was 17 belt and straps, no shoes. Not really dead lifted since. Had a 380kg knee height rack pull too <3


----------



## MattGriff

MaxMuscle said:


> I just use *straps*. So I hit that sh*t raw dog and bail...


Erm, no you don't ;-)


----------



## brandon91

160 for 1 @ 78kg's was chuffed to hit x2 bodyweight

natty if that counts for anything


----------



## Viking88

190kgs @ 90 kgs natty w/straps 170 kg without straps but only been deadlifting 5 months now so I'm happy


----------



## Pardoe

220kg @ 83kg bodyweight


----------



## soob the dug

personnel best this afternoon

190kg, 200kg next week


----------



## soob the dug

i should add, at crimbo time only 4 months ago i struggled with 110kg

every week my back is feeling stronger

also, i'm 103kg and i use straps as my right hand grip is ****


----------



## Evo89

My best is 180kg, seriously struggling with grip right now though. So going to start training my grip before I go higher again. Went for 185 last night and it just wasn't happening. Maybe straps will help too.

Also embarrased to say I've neglected my legs pretty much forever which I guess would help. So I've started to do leg sessions now. Hopefully be in the 200kg club soon!


----------



## Matt F

[email protected]


----------



## soob the dug

i will be in club 200 this week


----------



## Simspin

202kg one rep no belt but straps dam rite lol.


----------



## Quinn92

Went with the intention of keeping it easy today as I'm feeling ropey. 175kg felt like nothing though, so stuck on 190kg and got 3 reps then thought fck it. Pulled 200kg for 1 relatively easily just using straps. Nothing special I know but definitely a personal mile stone and good motivation


----------



## 2004mark

soob the dug said:


> personnel best this afternoon
> 
> 190kg, 200kg next week


Did you make it then? I thought the same as you when I hit 190... took 4 soddin weeks in the end though :lol:


----------



## Fleg

280 for 2 full ROM and 360 for 1 below knee partial

Some heavy lifters here though I see..!!


----------



## Evo89

Wasn't gonna attempt my 1RM till I got back to the Uk and had some straps and a belt but was repping 140 for about 8 reps so easy that I though, f*ck Im gonna go for my PB as I was feeling great (the 3 scoops of Jack3d helped :thumb: )

So put 185 on the bar (the most I have done is 180) and then some bloke walks in and says he is trying to sleep in the next tent so I couldn't lift it being the nice guy I am I said I would stop, it was 1 in the morning mind. :cursing:

Oh well, gonna wait a while now til I try again.

My goal is 200 by the end of the year.


----------



## Rick89

did 290kg with belt and chalk no straps yesterday


----------



## HAWKUS

240 for 2.....at 6 foot 5  tried 250 last week but failed


----------



## engllishboy

175kg x 1 - Raw @ 90kg


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

170k, with [email protected] was the first time id ever tested my 1rm. normally i do 130k for reps will def up it in the near future


----------



## MattGriff

Just to put you all in your place Brodie Marshall at 16 years old and 89kgs BW pulled 260kg raw last night.


----------



## zack amin

180 for 3 with straps at 71kg body weight going for 200 or 220 in the next few weeks at same bodyweight


----------



## anabolik

Got up to 210kgx3 before my back went pop lol

Now I do them light at the end of my back routine to avoid further injury.


----------



## Quinn92

Got 220kg for 1 today. Not impressive to all you big lifters, but it's a pb for me and that's all i care about :thumb:


----------



## Big_Idiot

Not sure which DL's now, i'll be getting back to pulling from the floor shortly.

I can rackpull from below the knee for 260kg x 10 though. So i reckon i could pull near the 250 mark from the floor.

With straps that is.


----------



## CutAndStack

Why isnt there a 600kg or over option


----------



## Guest

CutAndStack said:


> Why isnt there a 600kg or over option


or a pants on fire option


----------



## Justin Cider

raw = ?


----------



## Bobby10

140kg at 68kgs


----------



## pdiddy

180 belt and straps, ill get to 200 in a few months and then trying without the straps


----------



## Ben_Dover

140kg for 2, 120 for 6kg but not tried max for 6months, been doing [email protected]


----------



## engllishboy

180kg raw, chalk only.

Dropped down to 5 reps then up the weight now, currently at 160kgx4


----------



## ItchyThor

220kg just using a belt and chalk with a body weight of 85kg. That was around 4 months ago. Now sticking at 200kg and going for higher reps.


----------



## The Guvnor

My deadlift sucked. Never did more than 200kg IIRC.

It was nailed to the floor!


----------



## dentylad

The most I done as a one rep max was 180kg at about 80kg bodyweight with no straps chalk or anything, straight off the floor. Only squat these days as my backs about bucked, thats what years of manual labour does to ya! Guna start doing to failure at maybe reps of 140-150


----------



## mark_star

last week 170kg for 3, just chalk. Still improving go for 172.5 this week, want 200 by the end of the year


----------



## huarache

120kg woohoo


----------



## Viking88

192.5 kg belt and hooks. 140kg raw for 10reps at 89kgs hungry for more tho


----------



## IGotTekkers

I did a deadlift once, didn't like it


----------



## IGotTekkers

1000th post


----------



## DutchTony

MattGriff said:


> Just to put you all in your place Brodie Marshall at 16 years old and 89kgs BW pulled 260kg raw last night.


How can someone that young deadlift 260kg??? :confused1:


----------



## chinup




----------



## cub

I did 185 for 3 reps on Monday, I'm going to try it for 5 reps today!


----------



## Guest

6 blueys a side is my 1 rep max.

Straps and belt.

@89.5kg

Back went front squatting, so not done for a while.


----------



## cub

chinup said:


>


Haha what an awesome name to go with an awesome deadlift: "Benedikt Magnusson"


----------



## chinup

cub said:


> Haha what an awesome name to go with an awesome deadlift: "Benedikt Magnusson"


Unreal mate love the way he picks it up raw with just chalk on.

The control is priceless and power-up before it is awesome. Once I get above 200 I'm going to start that kind of power-up sh it in the gym :laugh:

He had the strongman-deadlift world record






but then Zydrunas Savickas smashed it






Which one do you dudes think is best? I'd say Magnusson's cos he picks it up from lower down.


----------



## cub

He is a beast! Love how he gets riled up for it, like he's about to Hulk out and explode! I want to work myself up into that kinda frenzy before a deadlift


----------



## chinup

cub said:


> He is a beast! Love how he gets riled up for it, like he's about to Hulk out and explode! I want to work myself up into that kinda frenzy before a deadlift


Yeah power-up frenzy kill mode sh it yeah buddy.. not that far off it with screaming etc just now get some strange looks must expect someone bigger when they look round


----------



## cub

chinup said:


> Unreal mate love the way he picks it up raw with just chalk on.
> 
> The control is priceless and power-up before it is awesome. Once I get above 200 I'm going to start that kind of power-up sh it in the gym :laugh:
> 
> He had the strongman-deadlift world record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then Zydrunas Savickas smashed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you dudes think is best? I'd say Magnusson's cos he picks it up from lower down.


I dunno man I think Savickas, he looks like he can do it without straps!


----------



## cub

chinup said:


> Yeah power-up frenzy kill mode sh it yeah buddy.. not that far off it with screaming etc just now get some strange looks must expect someone bigger when they look round


 :lol:


----------



## chinup

cub said:


> I dunno man I think Savickas, he looks like he can do it without straps!


True


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane

195 for 1 at 80kg bodyweight, belt and chalk only earlier this year. Got a bit of work to do to even get back to 195 but plan on pulling 200kg within the next few months though.


----------



## Justin Cider

Hit 200kg for a new pb then hit 202.5kg so happy with that!


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane

195 for 1 at 80kg bodyweight, belt and chalk only earlier this year. Got a bit of work to do to even get back to 195 but plan on pulling 200kg within the next few months though.


----------



## RowRow

Looking back through my log books. Best ever was 220kgx3 at 102kg body weight when I was 17.


----------



## Darrenmac1988

270kg x1 from the floor and 290kg x1 from 18 inch.


----------



## Magnum26

There's no under 100kg for weaklings like me?


----------



## ElfinTan

Mine now stands at 200kg...witnessed by a few hundred folk at Body Power :0)


----------



## Mowgli

Pre-injury max was 292.5kg, current max is 260kg.


----------



## JaneN40

Hopefully I'll be able to vote over that 100kg marker.. but last nights session I set a personal best of 70kg. I'm happy with that for this week! :lol: Weekly deadlift sessions for the next month at least.


----------



## -dionysus-

170kg for 3 before I messed my back and confidence up @ 68-70kg

My current squat is 150kg (box below parallel with 1 second pause) for 9.

My dead should be close to 200kg, I wish I had the confidence to try it, hitching up and bouncing off the thighs screws the lower back and intercostals.

Sumo is the way forward, learning from scratch and rep 140kg for 7.


----------



## ProteinPitstop

That's pretty impressive 



-dionysus- said:


> 170kg for 3 before I messed my back and confidence up @ 68-70kg
> 
> My current squat is 150kg (box below parallel with 1 second pause) for 9.
> 
> My dead should be close to 200kg, I wish I had the confidence to try it, hitching up and bouncing off the thighs screws the lower back and intercostals.
> 
> Sumo is the way forward, learning from scratch and rep 140kg for 7.


----------



## ProteinPitstop

That doesn't count as a deadlift, that's just getting your ass out of bed :lol:



Magnum26 said:


> There's no under 100kg for weaklings like me?


----------



## ProteinPitstop

Was in the gym eariler and did 160 x 3 then grip went but should be good for 5-6reps, weighing around 12.5-13st.

Hit 170kg at 11st previously  and never use belts or straps but straps may be introduced soon....


----------



## just-that-ek

Max was 170kg for 2reps, hopefully I can break the 200kg soon!


----------



## guvnor82

Now sitting at a respectable 225


----------



## Quinn92

First time deadlifting in a few months yesterday, gradually increased the weight till 220kg (my old pb) felt fairly easy, got greedy and thought I'd go for 240kg, got it to just under my knees. Reckon I've got 230kg in me, definitely pull 240kg soon


----------



## Juicy Fruit

Did 170 for the first time the other day, started deadlifting about a year ago, very happy to see 170!


----------



## engllishboy

Hit 200kg last night. Fvcking over the moon with it!


----------



## Quinn92

Got 230kg pretty easily today


----------



## Paul R

Mines pathetic compared to everyone else's! Lol.

Been training for 4 weeks, never trained before. Doing desdlufts 1 time a week, my best so far is 90kg x 1. I think ill crack 100kg in 2 more weeks.

I'm 6'1" tall, 12st 3lb.

Paul.


----------



## HAWKUS

gonna go for 250 tonight,failed a few weeks ago could only get it to my knees,done 240 a few times though.


----------



## HAWKUS

i train deads with back,do people do them first or last in the workout?


----------



## kingdale

i do pull ups then deadlifts.


----------



## engllishboy

HAWKUS said:


> i train deads with back,do people do them first or last in the workout?


First.


----------



## HAWKUS

i do atleast 3/4 other back exercises before deads,they just zap my energy levels if i do them first.


----------



## Guest

Deads first always, due to grip issues.


----------



## murphy2010

Used to be able to do 200 for 5 reps, now just about 1 rep and thats at a push


----------



## harryalmighty

natty 70K bw 105k today.............

was pulling 145 until todays workout as i realised my form was p!ss poor and was really focusing on engaging my legs.


----------



## flamed73

195kg at 84kg  Droppoing down to 82.5kg for my first comp and hopeing to hit 200 by then


----------



## s3_abv

230kg off the deck at 12st. Never tried a 1 rep max, thats a woking set


----------



## Galaxy

200kg @70kg bw a few weeks back , will attempt 3x bw in a week or two and will try and get a vid up


----------



## Pictor

Smashed my PB last week, 180kg x3 reps chalk only, this was after 5 working sets though. Nowhere near as strong as some of you lads but ill get one day 

I'm about 15st at the moment


----------



## weeman

i am so fkn p1ss poor at deads it hilarious lol have problems with it,heaviest i ever managed was 220kg and was left limping with sciatic pain for weeks after,i have long torso and stumpy legs,just not built for it,gave up chasing it from a bbing point of view years ago now as does nothing for me.

the mrs @Ser is a fkn powerhouse at it,she set an under 75kg 18"/silverdollar deadlift record of 216kg raw at a bodyweight of only 61kg,she tried deads from floor last week for first time in eons and pulled 150kg raw at 60kg bodyweight,thats prob a better power to weight ratio than 99% of people on here!!

proper mighty mouse lol


----------



## Ser

who is this wonder woman????????

:lol:

I haven't posted in here cause i know i can do better......thanks for blowing my 'up and coming surprise' you basket:cursing:


----------



## Guest

s3_abv said:


> 230kg off the deck at 12st. Never tried a 1 rep max, thats a woking set


If this is true then you compete right?


----------



## dbox2k6

did 180kg for 1 rep a few days ago  currently weigh 84kg.

My goal is 220.


----------



## simonj

I had my first powerlifting comp last week (GBPF British Deadlift) and pulled 260kg @ 81.8kg bodyweight.


----------



## animal adam

210kg for 2 no belt,straps just chalk.


----------



## Guest

simonj said:


> I had my first powerlifting comp last week (GBPF British Deadlift) and pulled 260kg @ 81.8kg bodyweight.


Impressive.


----------



## Jim78

simonj said:


> I had my first powerlifting comp last week (GBPF British Deadlift) and pulled 260kg @ 81.8kg bodyweight.


that is an excellent weight, whats your other lifts mate? and total?


----------



## simonj

Jim78 said:



> that is an excellent weight, whats your other lifts mate? and total?


Cheers, mate. The other lifts need a lot of work:

Squat: 170-180kg (I've a comp in 2 1/2 weeks, so I'll find out then)

Bench: 135-140kg (as above)

Total: Not sure - difficult to tell if I can bring it all together on the day. If I get all my planned 2nd lifts, it'll be 560kg. If I get all my third lifts, 580kg+.

Do you also compete?


----------



## simonj

Spawn of Haney said:


> Impressive.


Thanks, mate.


----------



## Guest

simonj said:


> Thanks, mate.


Crazy lifts for your weight matey I'm impressed.

All very similar to mine but I'm 94kg.


----------



## simonj

Spawn of Haney said:


> Crazy lifts for your weight matey I'm impressed.
> 
> All very similar to mine but I'm 94kg.


Cheers, mate. Decent lifts for you too then - 94kg is perfect for an <93kg weight class too!


----------



## Jim78

simonj said:


> Cheers, mate. The other lifts need a lot of work:
> 
> Squat: 170-180kg (I've a comp in 2 1/2 weeks, so I'll find out then)
> 
> Bench: 135-140kg (as above)
> 
> Total: Not sure - difficult to tell if I can bring it all together on the day. If I get all my planned 2nd lifts, it'll be 560kg. If I get all my third lifts, 580kg+.
> 
> Do you also compete?


I don't mate but hopefully next year if i can get my top lifts a bit more consistent.

Those are still good totals for ur weight anyway bud, very good dead, and squat is 2 x bodyweight isn't it.

Hope u can peak on the day, I hear u on what u say, in the gym we can have days off for rest but on comp day its performing on all 3 aint it.

Good luck mate let me know how u get on!


----------



## Craigyboy

Holy sh!t at some of these lifts

Mines a pathetic 150kg for 6 reps at 14 stone! I seem to get a bad pulling at the base of my back half through a lift if I go heavier so will be some time probably wait until I can bang out 12 fast reps before I increase the weight on this

Other lifts are just as sh!t

Squat 130kg for reps

BP 115kg 1rm (100kg for reps)

I am away to the gym soon to punish myself for being so weak!


----------



## Jim78

Craigyboy said:


> Holy sh!t at some of these lifts
> 
> Mines a pathetic 150kg for 6 reps at 14 stone! I seem to get a bad pulling at the base of my back half through a lift if I go heavier so will be some time probably wait until I can bang out 12 fast reps before I increase the weight on this
> 
> Other lifts are just as sh!t
> 
> Squat 130kg for reps
> 
> BP 115kg 1rm (100kg for reps)
> 
> I am away to the gym soon to punish myself for being so weak!


As u pull up mate also lean back slightly, this will straighten back ever so slightly then thrust hips forward as it approaches groin area, instead of lugging weight think of technique, helped me a lot as i suffered bad lower back pain too.


----------



## JB74

Current 225kg @98kg Ish natty


----------



## silver

240kg, at 90kg with no straps.


----------



## silver

when i was totally natty i got 220kg for 2 at 82kg


----------



## Rick89

my deadlift is 300kg raw just belt at around 17 stone


----------



## Jon.B

260kg x 2 with belt and straps. This was a while back when using a decent dose of sus/deca!


----------



## Viking88

225kg 2 reps yesterday

:clap:


----------



## supermancss

managed 200kg the other day. Suprised myself, my previous best was 170kg about 1.5years ago. Not really got back into it as I injured my back. Ive only been doing a month of medium weight at 140kg working sets.

Went for 160kg and powered it up easy, 180kg was the same. 200kg just made it. Seems like for me its all about explosive power to start and the rest follows


----------



## Jim78

supermancss said:


> managed 200kg the other day. Suprised myself, my previous best was 170kg about 1.5years ago. Not really got back into it as I injured my back. Ive only been doing a month of medium weight at 140kg working sets.
> 
> Went for 160kg and powered it up easy, 180kg was the same. 200kg just made it. Seems like for me its all about explosive power to start and the rest follows


Its everything to do with breaking it from the floor mate, hence powerlifters using bands and chains and do a dynamic effort day


----------



## MattGriff

simonj said:


> Cheers, mate. The other lifts need a lot of work:
> 
> Squat: 170-180kg (I've a comp in 2 1/2 weeks, so I'll find out then)
> 
> Bench: 135-140kg (as above)
> 
> Total: Not sure - difficult to tell if I can bring it all together on the day. If I get all my planned 2nd lifts, it'll be 560kg. If I get all my third lifts, 580kg+.
> 
> Do you also compete?


What comp are you doing mate?


----------



## Ser

I'll be honest, i have to work up to my max in small incriments, i think if its too big a jump my brain tells me its too heavy, even if i have lifted heavier....folk say i tire myself out, but if i went in already heavy i would fail massively!

Still haven't beaten my 150 from the floor at 61kg, or my 216 SD at 61kg.....but am hopeful! think i been trying too big a jump in the lead up...thinking of making a dead only day so it doesn't take away from the rest of my back workout. Anyone have any thought/exprience on this?


----------



## Lift

It takes me a long session to work up to a max sometimes, I usually go home afterwards and leave it at that. Do the rest of my back another day. 216 is a sexy weight for a chick! Impressive...


----------



## Ser

Thank you, i worked my ass off for it to happen on comp day, its all verified by officials etc and i made the paper with the lb for lb record, but its still not enough and want to know how to not tire myself out so much before the 'big' lifts...as i do every lift on the last woman standing....even if it starts really light....cause if i don't my mind fekks me over! I do this with other events too and its a very harsh day if there are alot of last woman standing events...fekks me up and i *know* i can do better, just need to find a way to unlock what i am capable of!


----------



## Lift

How do you train your core lifts? Do you taper them all up each session? Do you always work up to a max? As you max get higher, your set duration is going to increase. thats going to end up in a strength paradox


----------



## Ser

i train and then go for a 1rm If i feel ready(being goaded on, feeling like there is a competition between me and the boys, my other half and his mate)

Once i hit a pb, my aim is to get as many reps with that weight as possible...but have to build up to it, in small incriments. When i nail a decent amount of reps i want to move up, even if its only 2.5k...its still an increase! My problem is that due to my circumstances i train on an empty stomach after fasting through the night whilst asleep, but its the only time i can fit the gym into my day. Usually i tire before i would if training later in the day, already fuelled etc, but that i cannot change as i only have the time my wee fella is at nursery(9am-11.30am) to go to the gym....and in the mornings i am too busy sorting the kids to feed myself....and if i do it too close to training i am ill(you know how it is if you eat a meal then try to go full whack....the food exits quickly:lol: ) I am progressing, just think that come comp day i could save energy by finding a way around the small incriment thing and do myself the best i could actually do, rather than pre-exhaust myself...and as i said, this goes for all events not just dl'ing!


----------



## simonj

Jim78 said:


> I don't mate but hopefully next year if i can get my top lifts a bit more consistent.
> 
> Those are still good totals for ur weight anyway bud, very good dead, and squat is 2 x bodyweight isn't it.
> 
> Hope u can peak on the day, I hear u on what u say, in the gym we can have days off for rest but on comp day its performing on all 3 aint it.
> 
> Good luck mate let me know how u get on!


Good to hear you're also looking at a competition! Any idea what comp(s) could be potentials?

Absolutely, comp day is all about performing all three at any given time. In the gym it's much easier as, to an extent, you lift when you want to lift. As I've never done a three lift comp, I don't know what to expect. I'm not naive enough to think that everything will go exactly to plan. Gym numbers will remain gym numbers until they're done in comp.

Thanks for the interest, mate - appreciated. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## simonj

MattGriff said:


> What comp are you doing mate?


The GBPF South-East. It's a qualifier for the GBPF Finals next year (unequipped for me - although I guess that's obvious from my poor squat and bench!).


----------



## simonj

Ser said:


> I'll be honest, i have to work up to my max in small incriments, i think if its too big a jump my brain tells me its too heavy, even if i have lifted heavier....folk say i tire myself out, but if i went in already heavy i would fail massively!
> 
> Still haven't beaten my 150 from the floor at 61kg, or my 216 SD at 61kg.....but am hopeful! think i been trying too big a jump in the lead up...thinking of making a dead only day so it doesn't take away from the rest of my back workout. Anyone have any thought/exprience on this?


Great deads - very impressive!

I do deads on a different day to the rest of my back workout. Partly for time reasons - I train during my lunch. I do deads & box squats/GM on one day, then one arm row/pull ups/rear delt/etc on another day.

I find that focussing properly on deads and allowing enough time for recovery between sets means there isn't much time left at the end.


----------



## Lift

Ser said:


> i train and then go for a 1rm If i feel ready(being goaded on, feeling like there is a competition between me and the boys, my other half and his mate)
> 
> Once i hit a pb, my aim is to get as many reps with that weight as possible...but have to build up to it, in small incriments. When i nail a decent amount of reps i want to move up, even if its only 2.5k...its still an increase! My problem is that due to my circumstances i train on an empty stomach after fasting through the night whilst asleep, but its the only time i can fit the gym into my day. Usually i tire before i would if training later in the day, already fuelled etc, but that i cannot change as i only have the time my wee fella is at nursery(9am-11.30am) to go to the gym....and in the mornings i am too busy sorting the kids to feed myself....and if i do it too close to training i am ill(you know how it is if you eat a meal then try to go full whack....the food exits quickly:lol: ) I am progressing, just think that come comp day i could save energy by finding a way around the small incriment thing and do myself the best i could actually do, rather than pre-exhaust myself...and as i said, this goes for all events not just dl'ing!


I would try, speed days. Explosive 45/50% weight lifts. 1-2 reps, 10 sets. Plyo box jumps. Kneeling to standing jumps, then loaded with a BB ect... Then for a max days, I might try, loading the max I want on blocks, and reducing it block by block every session or two...

A sh*t load of pull-throughs, good mornings, sprint starts, weighted hip thrusts... Power is the combination of strength and speed. Your clearly strong, but are you fast? If not you'll lack power!


----------



## Ser

simonj said:


> Great deads - very impressive!
> 
> I do deads on a different day to the rest of my back workout. Partly for time reasons - I train during my lunch. I do deads & box squats/GM on one day, then one arm row/pull ups/rear delt/etc on another day.
> 
> I find that focussing properly on deads and allowing enough time for recovery between sets means there isn't much time left at the end.


Thank you very much for your reply, i think this may also be the best way for me, not only due to time, but due to the fact that having a separate dead day i can give it everything i have, without having pre-exhausted myself or knowing i still have the rest of my back workout to see through



Lift said:


> I would try, speed days. Explosive 45/50% weight lifts. 1-2 reps, 10 sets. Plyo box jumps. Kneeling to standing jumps, then loaded with a BB ect... Then for a max days, I might try, loading the max I want on blocks, and reducing it block by block every session or two...
> 
> A sh*t load of pull-throughs, good mornings, sprint starts, weighted hip thrusts... Power is the combination of strength and speed. Your clearly strong, but are you fast? If not you'll lack power!


I am generally fast with most push/pull events, but i do have a tendency to go slowly with deads, squats and presses. I will try this out and let you know how i get on Thanks for your reply, its much appreciated


----------



## MattGriff

Lift said:


> I would try, speed days. Explosive 45/50% weight lifts. 1-2 reps, 10 sets. Plyo box jumps. Kneeling to standing jumps, then loaded with a BB ect... Then for a max days, I might try, loading the max I want on blocks, and reducing it block by block every session or two...
> 
> A sh*t load of pull-throughs, good mornings, sprint starts, weighted hip thrusts... Power is the combination of strength and speed. Your clearly strong, but are you fast? If not you'll lack power!


45-50% of a weight will do naff all for top end strength, if you want to lift a heavy weight fast you have to train to lift a heavy weight fast.

Olympic weightlifters are the most explosive of the strength athletes and train with 85% + for the majority of their workouts and never drop below around 70% as a minimum (and usually to warm up).


----------



## MattGriff

dutch_scott said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Every every every major lifter and group does speed day
> 
> Force is mass x acceleration
> 
> End of


What is 'incorrect' exactly - that 45-50% will do nothing for top end strength, that oly lifters are the most explosive strength athletes or that they do no use 85% for most of their training?

Prey tell me exactly how the mathematical formula for force is applicable to lifting weights in relation to the motor units that fire when lifting maximum weights when compared to circa 50%.

I assume you can explain this from the 'end of' argument and are not just spouting bro science.


----------



## hackskii

Bump for popcorn.


----------



## dtlv

Am not sure that training sub maximally in explosive fashion will aid top end one rep max... a new-ish study (is posted in the sticky on hypertrophy studies) show training at 30% max weights being as good for hypertrophy as 80% max weights (if the 30% stuff is taken to failure), but at the same time the 30% trainers just don't develop any significant increase in top end strength at all, whereas the 80%ers do.


----------



## Lift

Westside train speed lifts 50-70/80%... All im doing is suggesting Ser start at that lower end. After reading her training regime, there is clear strength but not speed. Alongside the many other speed exercises to be started, 50% is ok to start. It will be progresses obviously, as are all lifts..


----------



## MattGriff

Speed training is fine in itself - all strength athletes tend to do this in one form or another, however sub 70ish % has no relevance to top end power other than as an active recovery aid.

Both the snatch and clean and jerk require maximal force to complete - they rely on power generation to be effective and these athletes train from 80-95% ranges for repetitive sets in each workout.

Part of the reason is the large motor units are very short firing but generate huge amounts of force, they are not effectively fatigued when sub maximal weights are applied. This is the same with all force generation, the principle is very simple really - there is a finite speed in which someone can move, 50% of weight will be moeved at a relatively same speed as around 70% - one generates more Power than the other, and while it is not possible to become much faster with 50% of weight it is entierly possible to move more than 70% faster.

It would be akin to a sprinter rather than breaking down segmented parts of the race and working at maximal force for that period to jog the power phase then try to run the transition to upright afterward.

Speed work has been popularised and is often misunderstood in its effective application - even at times by the lifters themselves.

Take Andy Bolton for example in his DVD, he advocates speed work but what is he actually using, well he is block pulling 380kgs for reps raw for speed, which is some 83% of his equipped deadlift - nothing close to 50%.

His squat in the same workout is up to 300kgs for speed reps with old loose wraps, no idea really but I imagine this is around 75% of his raw one rep max if he was to ever max out raw.

This is in his first workout after two weeks off after the Arnold classic and already he is using high % of weight.

In a routine Andy Bolton produced for myself my final workout had me squatting 305kgs for 3 speed reps with my suit bottoms on and loose wraps which was over 80% of what i was expecting fully kitted in the competition.

Speed is very useful - provided it uses sufficient weight, to train to lift a big weight fast you lift a big weight fast.


----------



## hackskii

I learned something today.

Well two things actually, the 30% still being hypertrophy, and the speed stuff discussed here^^^^^^^^^^^

Very nice, had fun reading that.


----------



## Jim78

simonj said:


> Good to hear you're also looking at a competition! Any idea what comp(s) could be potentials?
> 
> Absolutely, comp day is all about performing all three at any given time. In the gym it's much easier as, to an extent, you lift when you want to lift. As I've never done a three lift comp, I don't know what to expect. I'm not naive enough to think that everything will go exactly to plan. Gym numbers will remain gym numbers until they're done in comp.
> 
> Thanks for the interest, mate - appreciated. I'll let you know how it goes.


Theres a raw bpc comp in january mate or an equipped in march, i think, if i lifted it'd be in the bpc or gpc, not sure if ive enough time now til jan as im a bit burnt out from a good 8 weeks at full pelt, need a de-load tbh then build back up again.

Aye, keep us updated, be good to hear how u get on mate, maybe start putting squats and deads on same day soon to get you a little more familar with 2 lifts close together?


----------



## Jim78

dutch_scott said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Every every every major lifter and group does speed day
> 
> Force is mass x acceleration
> 
> End of


Oh dear, trying to incorrect a powerlifter who has been around a long time and actually got official totals and good ones at that.

This is what annoys me, ppl who think they can explain things by science or theory.

Its people who have been in the game years and been there and done it who are the people worth listening to imo.


----------



## Jim78

No u r not a fukin powerlifter!

Nice name dropping btw ;-)

Craig and Chris are ppl i have a ton of respect for, chris has gave me pointers too....your point being??

I take what u say with a pinch of salt, im sure u claimed to be natural and have never touched aas and gh or some **** in a thread i saw a while back. Hilarious.


----------



## dtlv

As an aside to all this, what are peoples takes on using bands and chains in powerlifting and how using them balances against results gained from lifting with simple loading increases and whether they contribute to or detract from maximal strength development?

Am interested as I see a wide range of views on this but no real practical understanding myself.

I know @dutch_scott you use them so would be interested in your take, also interested in @MattGriff s views especially.

Thanks gents


----------



## MattGriff

Bands and chains (chains preferably as they look and sound more hardcore ha ha) have their place.

The principle of them however is not sub maximal weights, but to teach continued acceleration through a lift.

Taking the squat for an example, the top 1/3 of the squat is a bio-mechnaically advantageous position for shifting weight compared to the lower 2/3rds and especially the lowest 1/3.

Due to this the motor units despite the weight being the same (assuming no other resistance is used) are actually being deloaded in terms of work rate.

A chain or band will eliminate this by creating the disparity in the weight, and while the actual person may not appear to move any faster the motor units being trained are placed under an ever increasing load and so are under tension for a longer period than with a standard lift.

This has its advantages in sports as one may imagine, much like a boxer punching 'through' a target and not stopping at the point of contact. Continued acceleration for a sprinter for example.

It has a great carryover to equipped powerlifters (and it is where you most commonly see this method used) as not only does it overload the most effective (bio mechanically speaking) portion of the lift it also targets for them specifically the section of the lifts that the supporting kit offers least support.

Some movements in themselves require a constant acceleration and do not require bands or chains such as the power clean or the jerk and use here would just be simply dangerous.

Regardless of viewpoint in terms of the effectiveness of sub maximal weights for force one thing across strength athletes is standard, one always moves any weight in a major lift/event as fast as possible.


----------



## MattGriff

dutch_scott said:


> Few links to some famous camps who profess to use speed work in the 40-60% range and why
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/westside-barbell.htm
> 
> Heres some physics which is law in life
> 
> You can't escape the basic mode of how a body is strong .
> 
> Strength times speed equals power. The Force-Velocity Curve, illustrates the working relationship between strength and speed. In fact, the curve tells us everything we need to know about developing strength and power. The curve shows that neither lifting with great speed and little resistance, or maximum resistance with little or no speed, produces optimal strength and power. Only training intensity that shifts the middle portion of the curve 40-60% to the right, by either increasing force (resistance) or speed or both, will increase strength and power -


I agree with this, my point however is that there is also a finite speed which one can move, and where a 50% weight is moved at maximal speed limited by the body due to physical limitations 70% moved at the same speed requires more force due to the obvious increase in weight.

Westside is a very common principle used in Powerlifting - however doe you not find it astoundingly interesting that Olympic Weightlifters, throwers, jumpers, spinters and such do not use it when their very roles are about maximal force generation and speed. It has almost become an affront to dare stand against the Westside Juggernaught but some of the worlds greatest lifters do not use this method and still produce world class results - why is this? Simply because sub maximal speed work is nothing more than active recovery, if it had such a massive effect as they like to make out everyone would NEED to do it to be competitive, but this is not the case.

As mentioned Weightlifters do not use this method, yet shift weight with much more power than Powerlifters.


----------



## Lift

MattGriff said:


> I agree with this, my point however is that there is also a finite speed which one can move, and where a 50% weight is moved at maximal speed limited by the body due to physical limitations 70% moved at the same speed requires more force due to the obvious increase in weight.
> 
> Westside is a very common principle used in Powerlifting - however doe you not find it astoundingly interesting that Olympic Weightlifters, throwers, jumpers, spinters and such do not use it when their very roles are about maximal force generation and speed. It has almost become an affront to dare stand against the Westside Juggernaught but some of the worlds greatest lifters do not use this method and still produce world class results - why is this? Simply because sub maximal speed work is nothing more than active recovery, if it had such a massive effect as they like to make out everyone would NEED to do it to be competitive, but this is not the case.
> 
> As mentioned Weightlifters do not use this method, yet shift weight with much more power than Powerlifters.


I do not have the experience of you and it would seem others above. I have made it close to 3 x body weight on te deadlift however and that was years of nothing but lifting and having only started on speed a month or so prior.. Andy Bolton says do the lift to get the lift big and that guy can haul weight! So I agree that Westside is a times Nike and there are other ways, but those guys set totals, there's no denying!

I guess we can come at this, as we do many things in debate: there are a multitude of ways and everything works, nothing works forever! It's often what we're not doing, that will help most. All I was suggesting was she try what she's not yet tried. As for the finer detail in that, I'm sure Ser is open to suggestion at any point?

I my self have taken natural guys, at sub 13stone, up to 230kilo squats. I guess I just made them do what they weren't, or didn't want to do.

As for competing, I have not. I don't always know if that has a major bearing on things. Some of the best strength coaches in the world, never made the highest totals them selfs. Andy can lift, but I've tried to watch him teach and it's not easy for him, or maybe for us to understand. Others never made a huge impact, but can teach well, se did both and others neither!

Again: everything works, nothing works forever. Weak links are the key to attack...

Edit: Also, does Louie Simmons not say in a number of seminars, that following Eastern European weight lifting methods is where he got explosive generation methods from? Kneeling BB jump squats and such? I mean you can't go into that at a high weight of course either.. Not debating the % of weight handled, more gain saying he's adopted many many different methods and that's what makes the accessory work basis on which they follow. They are the elements to his method that allow them to attack 70/80% weights at speed, where people on here may not find it so fluid? Again, weak links being the key I guess...


----------



## Wardy33

225KG, Belt n strapped..

I was 85kg


----------



## Ser

Lift said:


> I do not have the experience of you and it would seem others above. I have made it close to 3 x body weight on te deadlift however and that was years of nothing but lifting and having only started on speed a month or so prior.. Andy Bolton says do the lift to get the lift big and that guy can haul weight! So I agree that Westside is a times Nike and there are other ways, but those guys set totals, there's no denying!
> 
> I guess we can come at this, as we do many things in debate: there are a multitude of ways and everything works, nothing works forever! It's often what we're not doing, that will help most. All I was suggesting was she try what she's not yet tried. As for the finer detail in that, I'm sure Ser is open to suggestion at any point?
> 
> I my self have taken natural guys, at sub 13stone, up to 230kilo squats. I guess I just made them do what they weren't, or didn't want to do.
> 
> As for competing, I have not. I don't always know if that has a major bearing on things. Some of the best strength coaches in the world, never made the highest totals them selfs. Andy can lift, but I've tried to watch him teach and it's not easy for him, or maybe for us to understand. Others never made a huge impact, but can teach well, se did both and others neither!
> 
> Again: everything works, nothing works forever. Weak links are the key to attack...
> 
> Edit: Also, does Louie Simmons not say in a number of seminars, that following Eastern European weight lifting methods is where he got explosive generation methods from? Kneeling BB jump squats and such? I mean you can't go into that at a high weight of course either.. Not debating the % of weight handled, more gain saying he's adopted many many different methods and that's what makes the accessory work basis on which they follow. They are the elements to his method that allow them to attack 70/80% weights at speed, where people on here may not find it so fluid? Again, weak links being the key I guess...


I am def open to all suggestions and really appreciate the time that everyone has taken to answer, reps will be handed out when I get back on lappy. I have enjoyed reading EVERYONE'S thoughts and suggestions and will be putting them into practise!


----------



## flamed73

190kg Raw unequipped at 82.5kg clean  and age 18


----------



## Winter

120kg RAW @ 74-75kg


----------



## broch316

i can do 220kg at 104kg but tbh not went heavy for a while so probably couldnt do that just now. im doing between 160kg and 190kg just now


----------



## marknorthumbria

260 at about 90kg bw


----------



## Hayesy

170 1rep max! I near sh!t my pants


----------



## engllishboy

Hayesy said:


> 170 1rep max! I near sh!t my pants


Good feeling that, ain't it! :lol:


----------



## s3_abv

230kg for 1 rep from a working set being my biggest lift. I've since started power lifting training and i'm up to 220kg for 2 reps. Hoping to hit 260kg in the new year.

Natty at the moment and now 13st (although the lifts were at 12.5)

This is the x2 lifts at 220kg


----------



## rsooty

Did 5x 135kg this week. I'm 86kg, natty and training since October/November. No straps or belt, only chalk. Hoping for 140kg x 4 next week.


----------



## F.M.J

180 x1 160 5x5

Natural and this is 6 months back into training.

200 x5 is my target for June/July time.


----------



## GolfDelta

Biggest lift was 250 when I was a big 18 stone fatty.Until Tuesday I hadn't deadlifted in 15 months due to recovering from fully ruptured achilles(twice).Managed 15x100kg,10x120kg and 3 sets of 140 x 8/6/5.Happy with that seen as hadn't done them in so long!


----------



## 1manarmy

225kg for 1 at 87kg body weight! Put me on my ass as soon as I put it down!


----------



## strongmanmatt

2x3 on 180kg Raw.

200kg top end. My long term goal is about 300kg which is 661lbs I hope one day to do.


----------



## marknorthumbria

260 at 90kg


----------



## MarkFinnegan

300kg belt, no straps etc, natty 

110kg BW


----------



## big_jim_87

Biggest raw pull so far is 280k

straps 300k

Never use a belt

Only just started training for strength tho...

looking to comp in pl by end of the yr.


----------



## Slater8486

200kg

Strapped no belt

Looking to hit maybe 220/240 end of year.

75/80kg bodyweight around


----------



## ClarkyBoy

230kg, straps and chalk

95kg bodyweight

Not natural...


----------



## geologywill

170 with belt no straps at 68kg give or take a half at the time with straps 3 lifts


----------



## loganator

Not gone heavy for years but done 220 at 13 stone natty


----------



## exmgtoo

700lbs raw and beltless... 365k suited


----------



## WilsonR6

170kg at 80kg

Could probably go higher for 1rm but form would suffer


----------



## ksrcrider

been lifting consistently for little over a year now, and im up to 405 lbs raw at 179 lbs


----------



## kingdale

200kg no straps or chalk at 16 and a half stone


----------



## RowRow

exmgtoo said:


> 700lbs raw and beltless... 365k suited


A 365k dead? You got a video, that's some freaky numbers.


----------



## Ricky12345

This thread was started when I was at school how longs this site been up for


----------



## kingdale

kingdale said:


> 200kg no straps or chalk at 16 and a half stone


got some chalk and managed a 220kg tonight


----------



## exmgtoo

RowRow said:


> A 365k dead? You got a video, that's some freaky numbers.


i have some vids but when i posted one in another forum it said waiting moderation and it never posted.

there is one posted in the "is it possible to boost metabolism" thread in the nutrition section that another member posted. 635lbs + 135lbs of chain weight.


----------



## exmgtoo

try again





 700lbs x 2


----------



## exmgtoo

i tried to post another vid and it has to be approved by a mod, same as last time.


----------



## hackskii

exmgtoo said:


> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700lbs x 2


Wow, impressive


----------



## RowRow

exmgtoo said:


> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700lbs x 2


I take my hat and present it on the floor in front of you sir


----------



## exmgtoo

RowRow said:


> I take my hat and present it on the floor in front of you sir


no need for all that.... i just been doing this for a long time. =0)

heres a few others..





 655lbs x 4





 350k x 1





 760lbs





 495 x 2 bottom up zerchers





 this lift (675lbs) set the all time world record dead for the over 50 242lb weight class. i missed 700lb on my next attempt but had pulled it without a belt training for this meet. i had to cut about 35lbs to make weight for the 242 class.

unfortunately i didnt get my 365k dead lift on vid. my biggest equipped squat was 430k. biggest raw squat was 700lbs with a belt and knee wraps.


----------



## simonthepieman

exmgtoo said:


> no need for all that.... i just been doing this for a long time. =0)
> 
> heres a few others..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 655lbs x 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350k x 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 760lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 495 x 2 bottom up zerchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this lift (675lbs) set the all time world record dead for the over 50 242lb weight class. i missed 700lb on my next attempt but had pulled it without a belt training for this meet. i had to cut about 35lbs to make weight for the 242 class.
> 
> unfortunately i didnt get my 365k dead lift on vid. my biggest equipped squat was 430k. biggest raw squat was 700lbs with a belt and knee wraps.


Ex, it would be great if you could introduce a few people to your dieting techniques on the nutrion gorum.

I've tried to explain it to a few but they can't get their heads round the epic cheat/high carb day


----------



## Shaynewob

180kg for 8 is my best


----------



## exmgtoo

that's just one of the techniques i use to get my guys lean on the way to being big, strong and lean. im hoping to get another book out soon on just diet stuff.


----------



## simonthepieman

exmgtoo said:


> that's just one of the techniques i use to get my guys lean on the way to being big, strong and lean. im hoping to get another book out soon on just diet stuff.


Well I lost nearly 18lbs in 10 weeks with some of your tips and zero strength loss.

All the people who saw me eating on a Saturday were asking if I was bulking up or trying to get fat lol.

I don't post much on iron addicts these days. But I'm a big fan. I've got a few people I kinda help with training on wes's SPBR too


----------



## bobbydrake

Finally 120kgs for 4 reps the other day. I know that's not much compared to most on here but I've only been weight lifting for just over a year and I only weigh around 67kgs. Hopefully I will get to 150 one rep max before too long...


----------



## Big_Al13

220kg, natty, straps only.

120kg bodyweight.


----------



## exmgtoo

simonthepieman said:


> Well I lost nearly 18lbs in 10 weeks with some of your tips and zero strength loss.
> 
> All the people who saw me eating on a Saturday were asking if I was bulking up or trying to get fat lol.
> 
> I don't post much on iron addicts these days. But I'm a big fan. I've got a few people I kinda help with training on wes's SPBR too


yes you did very well. if i get some time ill write some stuff up. i been so slammed trying to keep 130+ clients headed in the right direction, post some on my board, and have a life.


----------



## Skinniman

220kg @ 85kg natty at the time with straps.


----------



## LittleChris

240kg for 8 this evening. Just over 11 weeks out at 214lbs.


----------



## Rick89

LittleChris said:


> 240kg for 8 this evening. Just over 11 weeks out at 214lbs.


very impressive


----------



## MattGriff

Dunno, did 330kg for 5 raw t'other day followed by a 420kg 18inch dead for 3 reps


----------



## Rick89

MattGriff said:


> Dunno, did 330kg for 5 raw t'other day followed by a 420kg 18inch dead for 3 reps


fkin beast


----------



## murphy2010

did 220kgx3 last week with chalk, hoping to get 1rm of 250 for just before my birthday 

natty too


----------



## man_dem03

started these beauties again after not doing them becuase of surgery (non related) and got up to 1 x 200kg last night, feeling it today though but cant wait to do back next week again

will smash my pb of 220kg in a few months!!


----------



## alan1971

i did 160kg for 2 yesterday , then tried 180kg and hurt my back, now i cant hardly move without discomfort.lol


----------



## Smitch

MattGriff said:


> Dunno, did 330kg for 5 raw t'other day followed by a 420kg 18inch dead for 3 reps


What's the best way to build up to a 1 rep max Matt?

I want to see what my max is.


----------



## MattGriff

Smitch said:


> What's the best way to build up to a 1 rep max Matt?
> 
> I want to see what my max is.


Take a realistic number, preferably from a 3 rep max if you can as 3rm shows weak areas better than a 5rm and build up over around 6 weeks to what you hope will be the target weight.

EG if I was aiming to pull 400kgs

Week 1: 75% x 3 reps

Week 2: 80% x 3 reps

Week 3: 85% x 2 sets of 2

Week 4: 90% x 2 sets of 2

Week 5: 95% x 3 singles

Week 6 - PB time

This sort of volume works well for me, others prefer more with the deadlift.


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> Take a realistic number, preferably from a 3 rep max if you can as 3rm shows weak areas better than a 5rm and build up over around 6 weeks to what you hope will be the target weight.
> 
> EG if I was aiming to pull 400kgs
> 
> Week 1: 75% x 3 reps
> 
> Week 2: 80% x 3 reps
> 
> Week 3: 85% x 2 sets of 2
> 
> Week 4: 90% x 2 sets of 2
> 
> Week 5: 95% x 3 singles
> 
> Week 6 - PB time
> 
> This sort of volume works well for me, others prefer more with the deadlift.


Thanks Matt, I'll incorporate this into next SHIC.


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:



> Take a realistic number, preferably from a 3 rep max if you can as 3rm shows weak areas better than a 5rm and build up over around 6 weeks to what you hope will be the target weight.
> 
> EG if I was aiming to pull 400kgs
> 
> Week 1: 75% x 3 reps
> 
> Week 2: 80% x 3 reps
> 
> Week 3: 85% x 2 sets of 2
> 
> Week 4: 90% x 2 sets of 2
> 
> Week 5: 95% x 3 singles
> 
> Week 6 - PB time
> 
> This sort of volume works well for me, others prefer more with the deadlift.


Matt, would you use this methodology for DL only or can we apply it to SQ and BP too?


----------



## MattGriff

Huntingground said:


> Matt, would you use this methodology for DL only or can we apply it to SQ and BP too?


Only deadlift, I respond and many do to less volume with the deadlift and higher volume with squats and pressing.


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> Only deadlift, I respond and many do to less volume with the deadlift and higher volume with squats and pressing.


Matt,

I spoke to Bulldog yesterday and I'm going down to see him next Friday. Thanks.

I told him my lifts and he said bench and squat are what I should be working on. Let's see what he says in person.


----------



## Huntingground

400KG and above:-

@ALake, @aliacky, @ampre, @coldo, @Cythraul, @Dan 45, @doyle369, @handsome1, @J.E, @liam7200, @MASSIVEMONSTER, @Merouria, @Nev, @omea1, @rick6991, @rob_69er, @strongmanmatt

Please post up vids, I take it these are equipped??


----------



## Alanricksnape

205kg x1 at 90kg bodyweight. No belt but used wraps.


----------



## engllishboy

215kg x 1. failed 220 this morning but will have it by the end of the month dammit!


----------



## Dan 45

Huntingground said:


> 400KG and above:-
> 
> @ALake, @aliacky, @ampre, @coldo, @Cythraul, @Dan 45, @doyle369, @handsome1, @J.E, @liam7200, @MASSIVEMONSTER, @Merouria, @Nev, @omea1, @rick6991, @rob_69er, @strongmanmatt
> 
> Please post up vids, I take it these are equipped??


400kg Deadlift?

You got me kidding me.. :lol:

Dunno where this came from, maybe some drunk mistake.

My max is 160kg 1rm. On AAS, belt and straps....


----------



## MattGriff

Huntingground said:


> Matt,
> 
> I spoke to Bulldog yesterday and I'm going down to see him next Friday. Thanks.
> 
> I told him my lifts and he said bench and squat are what I should be working on. Let's see what he says in person.


Ha ha sounds like Dave, he is a squat and bench specialist :whistling: tell him I said the deadlift is the truest test of strength.


----------



## Merouria

Huntingground said:


> 400KG and above:-
> 
> @ALake, @aliacky, @ampre, @coldo, @Cythraul, @Dan 45, @doyle369, @handsome1, @J.E, @liam7200, @MASSIVEMONSTER, @Merouria, @Nev, @omea1, @rick6991, @rob_69er, @strongmanmatt
> 
> Please post up vids, I take it these are equipped??


lol i have only ever done 200kg for 2 so thats my 400kg right?? :lol:


----------



## dnixon

My max is 175kg for 5 reps. No straps, chalk or belt. Would love to attempt a 1 rm but not sure what I would be able to pull up. 185kg?


----------



## williams1310

Done one at 150kg and 2 for 140kg. At 79.5 kg. Must have been a good day though cos can only do 130 for 5 and have to drop weight


----------



## Carbon-12

70kg for 6 reps @ 66kg lol


----------



## BM1991

150x1 at 82kg... Since then I've lumped on and changed my training up so much... Planning to finish my current routine then do a week of testing 1RM then a week of lifting nothing more than a pen!


----------



## murphy2010

Max is 235kg, just couldn't fully lock out with 240kg


----------



## resten

Best ever was 230kg, at 205kg now but that'll change :cool2:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

resten said:


> Best ever was 230kg, at 205kg now but that'll change :cool2:


Exactly the same as me fella. The race is on!


----------



## Bora

i pressed 400kg + just to keep me happy ha, but about 96kg


----------



## Darrenmac1988

310kg, but i want 320kg by the end of the year!


----------



## NAD-lad

I have pulled 307.5kg in the past but that was a long time ago

Pulled 295kg recently on a trap bar at the right height and 320kg on the trap bar from just about mid-shin height

Havent done normal oly bar deads for a long time now as they seem to start my back niggling but reckon I'd be good for a c272kg / 600lb pull


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

127.5kg (slowing moving up) for 5

63kg bodyweight.


----------



## ATMeredith

Best so far is 140kg for 5 with just chalk (no belt or straps). Hopeing to hit 160kg for 5 by March 2014, thats my target for my first year training.

Bodyweight is around 85kg.


----------



## todski

Got 165 for 4 last night pleased with that


----------



## ConP

Here's my best contest pull (I have done more in the gym but IMO that's not as impressive as doing it under contest conditions)

750lb


----------



## Jim78

Some sorry state posts on here...lol....i have done this, I have done that lol, deadlift for me should bemthe following.....

on a barbell NOT trap bar

no straps ffs no matter how crap the grip is....under/over grip etc should be enough for anyone

not hitched

there you go, 1rm from the floor.....under comp conditios is more impressive too tbh as in a PL comp most have done 3 squats and 3 benches on same day within a few hours....


----------



## Mingster

Jim78 said:


> Some sorry state posts on here...lol....i have done this, I have done that lol, deadlift for me should bemthe following.....
> 
> on a barbell NOT trap bar
> 
> no straps ffs no matter how crap the grip is....under/over grip etc should be enough for anyone
> 
> not hitched
> 
> there you go, 1rm from the floor.....under comp conditios is more impressive too tbh as in a PL comp most have done 3 squats and 3 benches on same day within a few hours....


True mate. Lots of hitched lifts get passed off at pb's at the gyms I go to too...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I did 300kg for 2 last year so max was probably 310-315 or so. Unhitched and without straps.

I expect to pull 300kg within the next couple of weeks at 20kg less BW and drug free for 13 months. I'll video it if happens as I'm aware this post looks like utter cod sh1t :lol:


----------



## Dan94

152KG for me a few weeks ago, been deadlifting since Jan


----------



## A B

165kg no straps, chalk or best just under/over grip at 85kg training 1.5 year


----------



## EpicSquats

160kg for 1 a week or two ago, hope to improve that slowly this year.


----------



## MattGriff

This was a bit of an expo at an Intermediate strongman comp last year


----------



## Bobby1413

Considering switching to sumo deadlift.

I've always suffered from a stiff back and no amount of stretching, dynamic movements, foam rolling, etc... helps it. It's sometimes worse than others.

I'm 5ft 7inch in height, 30 years old and lifting around 130kg and could go heavier but don't want to push it too much.


----------



## alan_wilson

I hit a 185kg for one today.

No straps.. Bit of chalk

Been back in training for nine weeks after being out with chemo treatment for ten months (and im still on chemo tablets for two years)

Sumo and conventional lift.

Hopefully I'll get my 200kg in a month.


----------



## Stephen9069

300kg X 1






310kg Attempt


----------



## gaz90

Apparently we have 19 +400kg deadlifters on the forum...


----------



## sneeky_dave

gaz90 said:


> Apparently we have 19 +400kg deadlifters on the forum...


Vid or GTFO


----------

